# Feather?!?



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Come stai tu??


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Come stai tu??


Come il tuo ex amante... credo..
Seriamente, potrei usare le parole di Hell7: come essere in una bolla di apatia da cui non entra o esce quasi nulla.
Esternamente non è cambiato nulla. Sono ancora a casa, senza sesso, baci o dialoghi con la moglie. Ma anche senza litigi dato che la conosco ed evito sul nascere quasi tutti i contrasti.
Internamente sono passato da una fase A a una fase B e mi chiedo se ci sarà una terza fase e quale sarà.

Sono fondamentalmente deluso e scoraggiato dalla vita, ovvero da me stesso.
Sto cercando un modo per uscirne, per sentire ancora qualcosa. È drammatico che solo amare una donna mi dia l'energia necessaria per sentire l'entusiasmo e il gusto per la vita.

E sto anche attento a mio figlio, per cercare di capire cosa sente lui di tutto questo. Mi sto ancora chiedendo se crescerebbe meglio con me fuori casa e una madre libera o così com'è ora.


----------



## Diletta (13 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Come il tuo ex amante... credo..
> Seriamente, potrei usare le parole di Hell7: come essere in una bolla di apatia da cui non entra o esce quasi nulla.
> Esternamente non è cambiato nulla. Sono ancora a casa, senza sesso, baci o dialoghi con la moglie. Ma anche senza litigi dato che la conosco ed evito sul nascere quasi tutti i contrasti.
> Internamente sono passato da una fase A a una fase B e mi chiedo se ci sarà una terza fase e quale sarà.
> ...





Sì, l'hai detto tu, è drammatico e anche un po' assurdo, ma chi ti parla è una donna disillusa e privata di quell'incanto che si ha solo quando si crede ancora a certe cose.
Quando non ci si crede più si approda su di una terra sconosciuta, ma che chi è curioso di natura vuole provare ad esplorare e, così facendo, sfidare la vita, e...salvarsi.
C'è sempre un buon motivo per vivere, bisogna solo trovarlo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Come il tuo ex amante... credo..
> Seriamente, potrei usare le parole di Hell7: come essere in una bolla di apatia da cui non entra o esce quasi nulla.
> Esternamente non è cambiato nulla. Sono ancora a casa, senza sesso, baci o dialoghi con la moglie. Ma anche senza litigi dato che la conosco ed evito sul nascere quasi tutti i contrasti.
> Internamente sono passato da una fase A a una fase B e mi chiedo se ci sarà una terza fase e quale sarà.
> ...



Non è drammatico che amare una donna dia l'energia necessaria per sentire il gusto della vita. E' drammatico non stare bene con se stessi e quello che si vive nel presente che chiude le persone in circoli viziosi dove lo stare male diventa normalità, e la ricerca della donna e dell'amore una chimera quando invece è la sostanza della vita.


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Perche non ti separi feath?
A qsto punto e chiaro che non recupererai mai
Inutile rovinarsi la vita in due
Mio ex amante ragionato cosi

Io ad es sento che possiamo stare ancora bene noi

Se veram stai messo cosi liberati e liberala
Il bimbo meglio ora piccolo che piu avanti sai


----------



## Leda (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Chi si rivede*

Ciao Feath!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

*ah...*

Mon ami Fitèr...:smile:
Vorrei farti sorridere.
Vorrei darti un calcio nel culo come si fa con un amico, quando vedi che ne ha bisogno.
Vorrei poterti convincere che quell'energia è dentro di te e la tirerai fuori da solo quando scoprirai che non hai bisogno di una donna per trovarla.
E che quando avrai trovato l'energia, probabilmente troverai anche una donna.
Mon ami Fitèr, pas vous découragez.:smile:


----------



## Leda (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mon ami Fitèr...:smile:
> Vorrei farti sorridere.
> Vorrei darti un calcio nel culo come si fa con un amico, quando vedi che ne ha bisogno.
> Vorrei poterti convincere che quell'energia è dentro di te e la tirerai fuori da solo quando scoprirai che non hai bisogno di una donna per trovarla.
> ...



Quototi 
Spero che il tuo incoraggiamento non ti valga un rosso come è capitato al mio sopra (i soliti burloni rosikoni ) 
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Quototi
> Spero che il tuo incoraggiamento non ti valga un rosso come è capitato al mio sopra (i soliti burloni rosikoni )
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


ne presi uno anche io testè in un altro ddd. equilibre, come direbbe Tuba.


----------



## Leda (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ne presi uno anche io testè in un altro ddd. *equilibre*, come direbbe Tuba.


Il verde appena ricevuto va a riequilibrare quello che ho tributato prima a questo magnifico post di Diletta, che contiene una grande verità! :up:



Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, l'hai detto tu, è drammatico e anche un po' assurdo, ma chi ti parla è una donna disillusa e privata di quell'incanto che si ha solo quando si crede ancora a certe cose.
> Quando non ci si crede più *si approda su di una terra sconosciuta, ma che chi è curioso di natura vuole provare ad esplorare e, così facendo, sfidare la vita, e... salvarsi.*
> C'è sempre un buon motivo per vivere, bisogna solo trovarlo.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mon ami Fitèr...:smile:
> Vorrei farti sorridere.
> Vorrei darti un calcio nel culo come si fa con un amico, quando vedi che ne ha bisogno.
> Vorrei poterti convincere che quell'energia è dentro di te e la tirerai fuori da solo quando scoprirai che non hai bisogno di una donna per trovarla.
> ...


Beh pero' l'amare ma anche il semplice corteggiare qualcuna/o, aiuta...e' troppo piacevole quell'energia...

altro che anna' in palestra...ma li morte'...


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

anvedi che stronzo sei diventato, sti cazzi  





Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh pero' l'amare ma anche il semplice corteggiare qualcuna/o, aiuta...e' troppo piacevole quell'energia...
> 
> altro che anna' in palestra...ma li morte'...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anvedi che stronzo sei diventato, sti cazzi


Ma e' un discorso Hdemico, madame...nun se agggiti prima dell'uso...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma e' un discorso Hdemico, madame...nun se agggiti prima dell'uso...ahahah


son tranquillissima, chemmefrega
ho altro da pensare...qui sotto fanno a gara di culi


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> son tranquillissima, chemmefrega
> ho altro da pensare...qui sotto fanno a gara di culi


guarda che puoi partecipare pure tu...non te l ho chiesto perche di solito le aristocratiche non le fanbno certe cose....ma ripensando alla pecorina.....tu brilli di luce tua.....per cui....fatti avanti


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> son tranquillissima, chemmefrega
> ho altro da pensare...qui sotto fanno a gara di culi


Ma che me perdo...dove, dove...???...ahahah


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Perche non ti separi feath?
> A qsto punto e chiaro che non recupererai mai
> Inutile rovinarsi la vita in due
> 
> ...


Per un milione di motivi pratici/emotivi/logistici/economici. Ma la verità è che non mi separo (ancora) perché non sono  per niente sicuro che stare da solo mi farebbe stare meglio. 

Liberarla dici.. si, ci penso molto. Ma anche lì non riesco a capire se -ora- lei starebbe meglio senza di me o no. Sà come stanno le cose, eppure quando non ci sono le manco. Distruggerle il quadretto, per quanto sappia che dietro il quadro non c'è nulla.... non so si sia definibile un miglioramento per lei.
Poi conoscendola, non andrebbe a cercarsi qualcuno che la ami. Vedrebbe solo un uomo che la pianta lì con un bambino.
Forse anche lei ha bisogno di tempo per inquadrare le cose.
Io non ho nessun posto dove devo andare quindi ora mi posso permettere di aspettare il momento migliore.

Dici che il bimbo soffrirebbe di meno ora? Anche su questo non so cosa pensare. Ora non è in grado di capire nulla. Vedrebbe solo un padre che non è più lì. Senza sapere il perché e il percome. Non lo vivrebbe come un abbandono?
Forse quand'è un po' più grande può elaborare meglio la separazione perché gli si può parlare. No?

Certo è che dove sto non sto bene uguale. Vivo nel costante terrore di una sua avance che rifiuterei ferendola. Mi sembra di camminare sulle uova tutto il giorno quando c'è lei. È qualcosa di estenuante. Una separazione risolverebbe questo? Starei meglio? Mia moglie mica sparirebbe, la vedrei continuamente per via del figlio. Non vorrei continuare ad avere gli stessi problemi di ora con i più i danni di una separazione.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Feath!


Sai che mi risuonano sempre nella testa le tue parole "...ti definisce"?


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei poterti convincere che quell'energia è dentro di te e la tirerai fuori da solo quando scoprirai che non hai bisogno di una donna per trovarla.
> E che quando avrai trovato l'energia, probabilmente troverai anche una donna.


Si nasconde bene però, in 35 anni non la ho trovata. Sarebbe 'seccante'  trovarla quando sarò 70enne....
Probabile che tu abbia ragione. Solo che il solo modo per sbloccarla che ho trovato è quello. Altrimenti rimane lì, chiusa sottochiave.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ho appena visto la mia ex amante, con un collega per questioni di lavoro.
Ci credi che la sensazione che avevo era quella di piangere? Ridicolo ma è così.
Appena s'è levata di torno sono uscito per una passeggiata. 
Lei può non essere la donna per me, forse la idealizzo, forse è un'illusione. Ed è tuttavia potentissima.

O forse, e credo sia così, non è tanto lei come persona che mi ha devastato così in profondità, ma quello che riesce a tirarmi fuori, quello che riesce a farmi sentire. Lei aveva la chiave per tirare fuori da me sensazione bellissime e potentissime.
Sono quelle sensazioni (credo) che mi mancano come l'aria. Non tanto lei per com'è.
Lei si è portata via con se quelle sensazioni, quel sapore che sentivo. E che ora non sento più.
Perché lei riuscisse a tirare fuori questo e mia moglie no però non lo ho mai capito.

Ha senso quello che ho scritto..?


----------



## Carola (14 Febbraio 2014)

Mio amante dice pressapoco uguale
Te pensa che io ste cose non le tiro fuori in mio marito x dire


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Mio amante dice pressapoco uguale
> Te pensa che io ste cose non le tiro fuori in mio marito x dire


Non stento a crederlo...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ho appena visto la mia ex amante, con un collega per questioni di lavoro.
> Ci credi che la sensazione che avevo era quella di piangere? Ridicolo ma è così.
> Appena s'è levata di torno sono uscito per una passeggiata.
> Lei può non essere la donna per me, forse la idealizzo, forse è un'illusione. Ed è tuttavia potentissima.
> ...


Ma con la routine quotidiana del cazzo e' normale che dopo un tot co' tua moglie non provi piu' le stesse cose che provi con l'amante....

co' l'amante non c'e' la routine che t'ammazza, ma attese, pacchettini infiocchettati etcetc...

te la sei mai immaginata la tua amante co' 'na tuta anticopula come magari indossa tu moje nel week end?...ahahah

non credo perche' la vedi sempre e solo in tiro ed in versione arrapante...

lassa perde, scordatela e magari trovatene n'artra meno incasinante...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma con la routine quotidiana del cazzo e' normale che dopo un tot co' tua moglie non provi piu' le stesse cose che provi con l'amante....
> 
> co' l'amante non c'e' la routine che t'ammazza, ma attese, pacchettini infiocchettati etcetc...
> 
> ...



Che cosa sciocca.
Non esiste la tuta anticopula...esistono gli uomini esteti del cavolo che si nascondono dietro a sta cosa: mia moglie sta sempre in tuta....
Ma pre che fosse??? L hanno inventata la tuta? Si...e allora se ce l ho me la metto.....perche scusa gli uomini non la mettono?
Non mi è mai capitato in 6 anni di relazione di sentirmi dire: oh ma perche stai in tuta? Non mi arrapi.....sei anticopula. ....
Sotto la sostanza non cambia. ...ti sta sul cazzo la tuta dibtua moglie?  Bene strappagliela di dosso.....
Via..


----------



## Leda (14 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sai che mi risuonano sempre nella testa le tue parole "...ti definisce"?


Oddio, che figuraccia che tu ricordi parole che ti ho detto e che io non mi ricordi in che contesto l'ho fatto :condom:




feather ha detto:


> *Si nasconde bene però, in 35 anni non la ho trovata. Sarebbe 'seccante'  trovarla quando sarò 70enne....*


Ohi, feath, con 'sto convincimento in testa è come se girassi con indosso uno scudo antiatomico, però.
Il tuo cuore lo apri tu, non è che c'è in giro qualcuno con la chiave fatata... Si vede che la tua ex-amante è riuscita a insinuarsi in una micro-crepa, o che forse ti sentivi insolitamente 'figo' per qualcosa e non hai avuto timore ad aprire una porticina tu, fiducioso o speranzoso che quel che avessi mostrato di te fosse di qualche valore.
Più che pensare a cercare la donna giusta io mi concentrerei sullo sforzo di essere l'uomo giusto, o di diventarlo.
(questa me la annoto, così se per caso te la dovessi stampare in mente sarò sul pezzo, la prossima volta )


----------



## Fantastica (14 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> ma quello che riesce a tirarmi fuori, quello che riesce a farmi sentire. Lei aveva la chiave per tirare fuori da me sensazione bellissime e potentissime.
> Sono quelle sensazioni (credo) che mi mancano come l'aria. Non tanto lei per com'è.
> Lei si è portata via con se quelle sensazioni, quel sapore che sentivo. E che ora non sento più.
> Perché lei riuscisse a tirare fuori questo e mia moglie no però non lo ho mai capito.
> ...


Per me è sensato. E sono anche convinta che sia effetto del fatto che ti sei innamorato veramente soltanto passata la trentina. 
Capita. 
E ricapiterà. 
Non essere ansioso, solo questo. Accantona l'idea che il tempo passa e poi non ci sarà più tempo. Il tempo invece in queste cose, per quelli come te (e sono così anche io) non passa mai. :smile:


----------



## Leda (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Accantona l'idea che il tempo passa e poi non ci sarà più tempo. Il tempo invece in queste cose, per quelli come te (e sono così anche io) non passa mai. :smile:



Quoooooooto!!! :up:


----------



## Fantastica (14 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Quoooooooto!!! :up:


Pciu pciu pciu (è il suono del bacetto a soffio, non volevo usare le faccine, sto sorridendo alla tastiera)


----------



## Leda (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Pciu pciu pciu (è il suono del bacetto a soffio, non volevo usare le faccine, sto sorridendo alla tastiera)


Sorrido anch'io!
Pciu pciu


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Che cosa sciocca.
> Non esiste la tuta anticopula...esistono gli uomini esteti del cavolo che si nascondono dietro a sta cosa: mia moglie sta sempre in tuta....
> Ma pre che fosse??? L hanno inventata la tuta? Si...e allora se ce l ho me la metto.....perche scusa gli uomini non la mettono?
> Non mi è mai capitato in 6 anni di relazione di sentirmi dire: oh ma perche stai in tuta? Non mi arrapi.....sei anticopula. ....
> ...



Non soo gli uomini...
A me della tuta di mia moglie mi è sempre fregato pochino, ma lei ha sempre avuto da ridire su alcuni capi che indossavo etc. etc. 
Credo che il significato sia altro, ma lo capisci bene anche tu.
Mia moglie mi conosce in tutta la vasta gamma della mie articolazioni casalinghe.
Quando torno stanco dal lavoro, quando ho mal di pancia, quando puzzo di sudore, quando sto male, quando sono noioso, quando sono antipatico, quando soffro... insomma in tutte quelle situazioni meno che positive, e ben lontane dall'ideale di un uomo vagheggiato (vedasi anche le fantasie su di noi del forum in un altro thread).
Idem per lei.
Io la vedo quando è struccata, con gli occhiali (e non con le lenti), in pigiama, con la canottiera infilata nelle mutande, quando si cambia l'assorbente, quando è stanca, quando è in ansia per qualcosa, quando è antipatica...
Lui l'ha conosciuta tirata al meglio al parco, nuda nelle foto, truccata e taccata in motel, nella melliflua voce delle chiamate telefoniche, nei messaggini... 
Quanto di una persona conosce, almeno i primi tempi, un amante?
Solo la buccia, come certe mele rosseggianti e lucide del supermercato.
Ma quello che c'è sotto lo scopri solo addentandola,
Ecco, nel matrimonio si arriva al torsolo. Sai già tutto.
O quasi.


----------



## Leda (14 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non soo gli uomini...
> A me della tuta di mia moglie mi è sempre fregato pochino, ma lei ha sempre avuto da ridire su alcuni capi che indossavo etc. etc.
> Credo che il significato sia altro, ma lo capisci bene anche tu.
> Mia moglie mi conosce in tutta la vasta gamma della mie articolazioni casalinghe.
> ...



Dio, che campionario agghiacciante di miseria umana!! :rotfl:

Non sarò normale, ma è proprio questa 'nudità' allo sguardo che mi innamora.
L'intimità degli odori, dei sapori, delle smorfie.
L'autentico sotto la maschera, al di là dei ruoli.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Dio, che campionario agghiacciante di miseria umana!! :rotfl:
> 
> Non sarò normale, ma è proprio questa 'nudità' allo sguardo che mi innamora.
> L'intimità degli odori, dei sapori, delle smorfie.
> L'autentico sotto la maschera, al di là dei ruoli.


Essì! Assolutamente! :inlove:


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ho appena visto la mia ex amante, con un collega per questioni di lavoro.
> Ci credi che la sensazione che avevo era quella di piangere? Ridicolo ma è così.
> Appena s'è levata di torno sono uscito per una passeggiata.
> Lei può non essere la donna per me, *forse la idealizzo, forse è un'illusione*. Ed è tuttavia potentissima.


Ecco, secondo me è proprio questo. Il tuo profondo innamoramento per questa persona è il risultato dell'idea che ne hai costruito tu, come già detto; inoltre, per il periodo che stai passando, ti trovi ad assorbire, a livello emotivo e di stress, tanto il riflesso dei tuoi stessi costrutti quanto l'immagine che lei - io credo involontariamente, ormai - ti rimanda di sè, come fossi una spugna. Quindi passivamente, immobile. Non bilanci in alcun modo queste forti sollecitazioni perchè non ne hai le risorse. Anzi, le alimenti in un involontario gioco al massacro che io conosco benissimo.
Mi fa specie che, oltre che preoccuparti per tua moglie e per tuo figlio, tu ti preoccupi *anche per lei*. Perchè potrai essere munito dei più sinceri sentimenti, anche in termini di affetto, nei suoi riguardi, ma mi sembrava che lei ti avesse chiarito il suo punto di vista ormai diverso tempo fa.



> O forse, e credo sia così, non è tanto lei come persona che mi ha devastato così in profondità, ma quello che riesce a tirarmi fuori, quello che riesce a farmi sentire. Lei aveva la chiave per tirare fuori da me sensazione bellissime e potentissime.
> Sono quelle sensazioni (credo) che mi mancano come l'aria. Non tanto lei per com'è.
> Lei si è portata via con se quelle sensazioni, quel sapore che sentivo. E che ora non sento più.
> Perché lei riuscisse a tirare fuori questo e mia moglie no però non lo ho mai capito.
> ...


Per me ha perfettamente senso. Quello che secondo me sbagli è focalizzare la tua attenzione su di lei, come fosse la chiave di lettura di questo tuo profondo sconvolgimento, quando invece tutto ormai ruota attorno a te. Sei tu il teatro di questa angoscia, ed è su questo che dovresti lavorare.
A me da questo punto di vista la psicoterapia sta facendo davvero benissimo. E ho capito una cosa fondamentale: non si tratta di comprendere il problema sul piano razionale, per ricavarne una serie di strategie da applicare scientemente al manifestarsi di una serie di sintomi; l'intera questione si svolge su un piano sommerso, profondo. Non ti serve una spiegazione, ti serve una reazione. Non so quale possa essere la via per te, ma non troverai altrove le risorse per uscire da questo tuo momento (momento si fa per dire, ovviamente).

Questo, naturalmente, soltanto secondo il mio parere, che non è nè quello di un medico nè di uno psicologo.


----------



## feather (15 Febbraio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> le alimenti in un involontario gioco al massacro che io conosco benissimo.


Per non parlare che (...temo...) c'è anche una parte di me che gioca al: "guarda quando male sto per colpa tua, sentiti in colpa". Gioco infantile, scemo quanto inutile. Ma credo che ci sia anche questo meccanismo innescato in me.



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi fa specie che, oltre che preoccuparti per tua moglie e per tuo figlio, tu ti preoccupi *anche per lei*. Perchè potrai essere munito dei più sinceri sentimenti, anche in termini di affetto, nei suoi riguardi, ma mi sembrava che lei ti avesse chiarito il suo punto di vista ormai diverso tempo fa.


Qui non ti seguo, io non mi preoccupo di lei, se lo faccio non me ne accorgo neppure.
Inoltre non mi è chiaro a quale punto di vista ti riferisci..


----------



## feather (15 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Il tuo cuore lo apri tu, non è che c'è in giro qualcuno con la chiave fatata...





Fantastica ha detto:


> Accantona l'idea che il tempo passa e poi non ci sarà più tempo. Il tempo invece in queste cose, per quelli come te (e sono così anche io) non passa mai.


Dei passi che mi hanno colpito:

"disse alla sorella: «Ora so chi sei: sei il mio amor proprio!». Parole che suonavano strane, ma descrivevano davvero quello che lui sentiva. «Un autentico amor proprio, come quello che è così forte negli altri individui, in un certo senso mi è sempre mancato», spiegò. «E ora mi è chiaro che per errore o per destino si era incarnato in te invece che in me!», aggiunse con decisione."

"io non conosco l'amor proprio nella forma di quel tenero rapporto con se stessi che sembra naturale alla maggior parte degli uomini. Non so come posso spiegarmi meglio. Ad esempio, potrei dire che ho sempre avuto amanti con cui mi trovavo in un rapporto sbagliato. Erano illustrazioni di idee improvvise, caricature dei miei umori; in realtà dunque nient'altro che esempi della mia incapacità di stabilire relazioni naturali con gli altri. E anche questo dipende dal rapporto che si ha con se stessi. In fondo mi sono sempre scelto delle amanti che non mi piacevano"

"ho disimparato a prendere sul serio la vita. In realtà mi emozionava molto più leggerla in un romanzo, dove è sostenuta da una concezione; quando la devo vivere in tutti i suoi particolari, la trovo sempre antica, antiquata, -prolissa, e superata nel contenuto intellettuale."

Scusatemi la divagazione letteraria.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Per non parlare che (...temo...) c'è anche una parte di me che gioca al: "guarda quando male sto per colpa tua, sentiti in colpa". Gioco infantile, scemo quanto inutile. Ma credo che ci sia anche questo meccanismo innescato in me.


Certo che c'è. E' un meccanismo abbastanza naturale, credo. Te lo immagini un depresso cronico che ascolta musica allegra e ineggiante la bellezza di vivere? Per quello è difficile uscire da soli da certe situazioni: diventa un circolo vizioso...



> Qui non ti seguo, io non mi preoccupo di lei, se lo faccio non me ne accorgo neppure.
> Inoltre non mi è chiaro a quale punto di vista ti riferisci..


Mi sembrava di aver letto in uno dei messaggio precedenti (ma potrei essermi sbagliato) che se lei dovesse riprovarci con te, tu non sapresti che pesci prendere, e avresti paura, rifiutandola (lei ti chiederebbe "divertimento", tu cercheresti "realizzazione", a questo mi riferivo parlando di punti di vista) di ferirla o precludere un'eventuale (e improbabilissima) virata verso la concretizzazione delle tue aspettative nei suoi riguardi. Ma forse ho inteso male io qualcosa che hai scritto in riferimento a qualcos'altro...


----------



## feather (15 Febbraio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di aver letto in uno dei messaggio precedenti (ma potrei essermi sbagliato) che se lei dovesse riprovarci con te, tu non sapresti che pesci prendere, e avresti paura, rifiutandola (lei ti chiederebbe "divertimento", tu cercheresti "realizzazione", a questo mi riferivo parlando di punti di vista) di ferirla o precludere un'eventuale (e improbabilissima) virata verso la concretizzazione delle tue aspettative nei suoi riguardi. Ma forse ho inteso male io qualcosa che hai scritto in riferimento a qualcos'altro...


Cosa mi chiederebbe lei non lo so. Ma è vero che non saprei che pesci prendere. 
Di ferirla non sarei preoccupato. Invece di previste una realizzazione dei miei sogni sicuramente si.
Non saprei che pesci prendere perché quando poteva scegliere me non lo ha fatto, un suo ritorno ora lo vedrei con estremo sospetto.


----------



## Innominata (15 Febbraio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, secondo me è proprio questo. Il tuo profondo innamoramento per questa persona è il risultato dell'idea che ne hai costruito tu, come già detto; inoltre, per il periodo che stai passando, ti trovi ad assorbire, a livello emotivo e di stress, tanto il riflesso dei tuoi stessi costrutti quanto l'immagine che lei - io credo involontariamente, ormai - ti rimanda di sè, come fossi una spugna. Quindi passivamente, immobile. Non bilanci in alcun modo queste forti sollecitazioni perchè non ne hai le risorse. Anzi, le alimenti in un involontario gioco al massacro che io conosco benissimo.
> Mi fa specie che, oltre che preoccuparti per tua moglie e per tuo figlio, tu ti preoccupi *anche per lei*. Perchè potrai essere munito dei più sinceri sentimenti, anche in termini di affetto, nei suoi riguardi, ma mi sembrava che lei ti avesse chiarito il suo punto di vista ormai diverso tempo fa.
> 
> 
> ...


Ho già avuto modo di apprezzare questo post:smile:. 
Quello che penso e' che ognuno è' come e', e cercare di cambiare spesso non è neanche lecito; più opportuno sarebbe invece  "sgamare" certi propri meccanismi, essere al corrente di se stessi; la ricerca della felicità così e' meno illusoria, con meno spettri e meno fabule, ma può certo conservare il proprio personale incanto e diritto. Conosco diverse persone che somigliano a Feather, corrispondono al "Tipus Melancholicus", che non è' essere malinconici (non solo almeno). Alcune persone hanno lo spleen dentro che è' apparentemente statico e silenzioso, ma consuma un sacco di energie. Qualcosa arriva a trattare con lo spleen, ma lui è' più forte. Lui è' molto forte, e trattare con lui si può eccome, ma è un'impresa. Vive ed è alimentato nella penombra, dove le sagome sono misteriose, suggestive e interpretabili. Ho sempre pensato che la gran parte delle storie nascoste una volta portate alla luce del sole, quando "ogni cosa e' illuminata" cambiano fisionomia, i connotati non sono più scolpiti nella fascinosa ambiguità del chiaroscuro e vengono fuori mostrando tratti completamente diversi, quelli che la penombra confondeva, sfumava, immaginava per te. E un giorno, nel chiarore che chiarisce l'amore prima clandestino, , temo che Feather potrebbe trovarsi di nuovo a provare quella malinconia, una di quelle malinconie gigantesche che forse ha sentito fin da ragazzo. E potrebbe sentire il rombo della vita ancora lontano. 
Feather, magari non ho capito un cavolo, scusa:smile:.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Come il tuo ex amante... credo..
> Seriamente, potrei usare le parole di Hell7: come essere in una bolla di apatia da cui non entra o esce quasi nulla.
> Esternamente non è cambiato nulla. Sono ancora a casa, senza sesso, baci o dialoghi con la moglie. Ma anche senza litigi dato che la conosco ed evito sul nascere quasi tutti i contrasti.
> Internamente sono passato da una fase A a una fase B e mi chiedo se ci sarà una terza fase e quale sarà.
> ...


Amico ti sono vicino. Cerca di essere meno codardo di me. Il medico pietoso fece morire l'ammalato. Io ormai vivo il sesso solo come masturbazione e fantasia. Il sesso a pagamento mi fa tristezza. L'idea di fare sesso con mia moglie non mi provoca nessuno stimolo erotico. Ho voglia di Amore ma non ho il coraggio di pagarne le conseguenze perché non so vivere doppie o triple vite. Non mi deprimo perché il mio lato fanciullesco ancora si nutre di passioni come musica, cinema, narrativa ecc ecc. Ma sono un uomo senza il 50% di ciò che rende una vita degna di essere vissuta. Non prendermi come riferimento Feather caro, prendimi come esempio da evitare. Fallo per il tuo bene.


----------



## feather (15 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> un giorno, nel chiarore che chiarisce l'amore prima clandestino, , temo che Feather potrebbe trovarsi di nuovo a provare quella malinconia, una di quelle malinconie gigantesche che forse ha sentito fin da ragazzo. E potrebbe sentire il rombo della vita ancora lontano.
> Feather, magari non ho capito un cavolo, scusa:smile:.


Magari invece hai capito più di quanto abbia capito io. E scritto anche molto meglio e più chiaramente. 
Resta da capire come si spegne questo generatore di malinconia; non ce lo voglio, non lo ho mai voluto, non mi serve.


----------



## feather (15 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Amico ti sono vicino. Cerca di essere meno codardo di me. Il medico pietoso fece morire l'ammalato. Io ormai vivo il sesso solo come masturbazione e fantasia. Il sesso a pagamento mi fa tristezza. L'idea di fare sesso con mia moglie non mi provoca nessuno stimolo erotico. Ho voglia di Amore ma non ho il coraggio di pagarne le conseguenze perché non so vivere doppie o triple vite. Non mi deprimo perché il mio lato fanciullesco ancora si nutre di passioni come musica, cinema, narrativa ecc ecc. Ma sono un uomo senza il 50% di ciò che rende una vita degna di essere vissuta. Non prendermi come riferimento Feather caro, prendimi come esempio da evitare. Fallo per il tuo bene.


Guarda, io non scopo da più di un anno, idem per i baci. Ho anche provato il sesso a pagamento ma decisamente non fa per me.
Il risultato è che m'è passata la voglia di scopare altogether. 
Credo che per strade diverse siamo arrivati a posti simili. 
E tu hai almeno delle passioni a entusiasmarti, io invece assomiglio di più a quella laureata irrealizata, credo sia dimmidino..

Solo che mi sarei anche rotto le palle, ci dovrà ben essere una via d'uscita da qualche parte...
Io, a differenza di te, non credo nella felicità a sprazzi. La gioia di vivere DEVE essere uno stato permanente, o almeno lo dovrebbe essere. Non avrebbe senso altrimenti.


----------



## feather (15 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> prendimi come esempio da evitare.


Ho appena riletto il post che ho scritto. La cosa divertente è che mi rompo le palle io a leggerlo. Sembra davvero il post di un pallosissimo depresso. 
Chissà come mi ridotto così...

Comunque sono ancora persuaso che una via d'uscita deve esistere.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2014)

*feather-helleseven*

Non ricordo, oppure non ho letto o ecc ecc le vostre storie, Le riassumo in breve se mi permettete: Avete tradito e nel quotidiano state a casa con le mogli, ( feather con la moglie che sa, di  Helleseven non lo so) io la chiamerei codardia se l'attesa per decidere sta prendendo tempo tempo.

E non è un voler offendere definire codardi, ma è uno spronare la dove bisogna scuotersi per il proprio bene e, non soltanto il proprio. 

Vi chiedo scusa se probabilmente risulto duro nello scrivere, ma se mi conoscete poco poco sapete bene che non è mio uso offendere, anzi.


----------



## Innominata (15 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Magari invece hai capito più di quanto abbia capito io. E scritto anche molto meglio e più chiaramente.
> Resta da capire come si spegne questo generatore di malinconia; non ce lo voglio, non lo ho mai voluto, non mi serve.


Non credo si possa spegnere né annullare, neanche sarebbe giusto perché in qualche modo ti identifica e ti differenzia, tutt'al più va addomesticato e reso funzionale. Non è né una condanna né un destino avverso, è piuttosto un impegno e un mandato. Io dico, dalla mia mente deformata, è una variabile biologica (quella dei typus melancholicus) che avrà senz'altro un suo perché, anzi puo' diventare generativa...

Per curiosità, a tempo perso leggiti "Saturno e la Melancolia", e anche "Nati sotto Saturno", già ricevere notizie pu'o servire a muovere le emozioni e i pensieri...


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ho appena riletto il post che ho scritto. La cosa divertente è che mi rompo le palle io a leggerlo. Sembra davvero il post di un pallosissimo depresso.
> Chissà come mi ridotto così...
> 
> Comunque *sono ancora persuaso che una via d'uscita deve esistere.*


:up::up::up:

Ovvio, il mondo è pieno di donne che potrebbero piacerti e farti sentire vivo, come piace a te, smuoviti con energia, se solo l'idea di toccare tua moglie di fa stare male lasciala.

Mi spiace per lei, ma è anche per il suo bene.

Ti odierei se fossi mio marito e sapessi che tremi all'idea di scoparmi.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti odierei se fossi mio marito e sapessi che tremi all'idea di scoparmi.


Sì ma anche la moglie, possibile che non senta desiderio? Nemmeno un bacio...


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ma anche la moglie, possibile che non senta desiderio? Nemmeno un bacio...



Me lo sono chiesta, ma essendo al secondo matrimonio, lei, probabilmente sente come un doppio  fallimento l'idea della separazione, si preoccupa molto delle convenzioni e giudizi, purtroppo.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesta, ma essendo al secondo matrimonio, lei, probabilmente sente come un doppio  fallimento l'idea della separazione, si preoccupa molto delle convenzioni e giudizi, purtroppo.


Ma è una donna giovane, ha già passato un divorzio, io davvero non capisco. E mi dispiace. Anche per lei.


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma è una donna giovane, ha già passato un divorzio, io davvero non capisco. E mi dispiace. Anche per lei.



Proprio perchè è giovane avere due divorzi alle spalle non è semplice, passa la voglia di riprovarci, poi lei non sa del tradimento, sa solo che lui non è innamorato di lei.

Forse se scoprisse il tradimento reagirebbe, forse. Credo anche che non lavori, quindi altro ostacolo.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Proprio perchè è giovane avere due divorzi alle spalle non è semplice, passa la voglia di riprovarci, poi lei non sa del tradimento,* sa solo che lui non è innamorato di lei.*
> 
> Forse se scoprisse il tradimento reagirebbe, forse. Credo anche che non lavori, quindi altro ostacolo.


Pure peggio. Sì se sapesse del tradimento forse reagirebbe. Ma confessare un tradimento passato che senso avrebbe?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Ovvio, il mondo è pieno di donne che potrebbero piacerti e farti sentire vivo, come piace a te, smuoviti con energia, se solo l'idea di toccare tua moglie di fa stare male lasciala.
> 
> ...


Il mondo è pieno di donne che non vogliono darmela.


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ma anche la moglie, possibile che non senta desiderio? Nemmeno un bacio...


Ma certo che non lo sente. Di fatto viviamo come due 'buoni' amici. È impossibile non notarlo. Ma evidentemente la parvenza di famigliola è meglio di niente per lei.
San Valentino è passato sotto silenzio. Evidentemente non si aspettava nulla. Segno che ha capito la natura del rapporto che ci lega.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2014)

Sei depresso.

Sei già stato da un medico?

e sei sempre così giù? 

Io ad esempio ultimamente ho degli sbalzi d'umore allucinanti. Passo dalla disperazione all'euforia così, senza motivo. Un momento piango e quello dopo metto la radio al massimo e canto come una pazza (soprattutto in macchina). Un momento mando tutti a cagare e non rispondo al telefono e quello dopo sono tutta peace&love e mando messaggi sentimentali a tutti i miei amici. A volte mi sembra di essere davvero pazza


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non credo si possa spegnere né annullare, neanche sarebbe giusto perché in qualche modo ti identifica e ti differenzia, tutt'al più va addomesticato e reso funzionale. Non è né una condanna né un destino avverso, è piuttosto un impegno e un mandato. Io dico, dalla mia mente deformata, è una variabile biologica (quella dei typus melancholicus) che avrà senz'altro un suo perché, anzi puo' diventare generativa...
> 
> Per curiosità, a tempo perso leggiti "*Saturno e la Melancolia*", e anche "*Nati sotto Saturno"*, già ricevere notizie pu'o servire a muovere le emozioni e i pensieri...


superdivagazione: tesoro, se mi citi Panofsky, Saxl, Wittkower, (le mie bibbie, numi tutelari, miei riferimenti di formazione e professionali...i miei tutto) io mi m'emoziono e commuovo :inlove:    e mi sento meno 'sola' :kiss:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> superdivagazione: tesoro, se mi citi Panofsky, Saxl, Wittkower, (le mie bibbie, numi tutelari, miei riferimenti di formazione e professionali...i miei tutto) io mi m'emoziono e commuovo :inlove:    e mi sento meno 'sola' :kiss:


Ti senti sola
perchè sei egocentrica:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti senti sola
> perchè sei egocentrica:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


enno!

A me gli egocentrici non piacciono. Mi 'sento sola' perché quasi nessuno ama l'iconologia, che per me è febbre profonda :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> enno!
> 
> A me gli egocentrici non piacciono. Mi 'sento sola' perché quasi nessuno ama l'iconologia, che per me è febbre profonda :smile:


E ce lo so...
Anche le icone bizantine degli ortodossi?
Essù mica son cattolici no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ce lo so...
> Anche le icone bizantine degli ortodossi?
> Essù mica son cattolici no?


che c'entrano le icone con l'iconologia?  Eppure ne avevamo ben parlato...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che c'entrano le icone con l'iconologia?  Eppure ne avevamo ben parlato...


Ma sono troppo egocentrico per ricordarmene...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei depresso.
> 
> Sei già stato da un medico?
> 
> ...



Sei in buona compagnia...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono troppo egocentrico per ricordarmene...



:voodoo::clava:  :wide-grin:


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma certo che non lo sente. Di fatto viviamo come due 'buoni' amici. È impossibile non notarlo. Ma evidentemente la parvenza di famigliola è meglio di niente per lei.
> San Valentino è passato sotto silenzio. Evidentemente non si aspettava nulla. Segno che ha capito la natura del rapporto che ci lega.


San Valentino è passato sotto silenzio. Due buoni amici avrebbero potuto almeno festeggiare il bene che si vogliono.


----------



## Innominata (16 Febbraio 2014)

Io ho comprato un patè di allodola al profumo di nepeta cataria al mio gatto, è stato molto felice!


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io ho comprato un patè di allodola al profumo di nepeta cataria al mio gatto, è stato molto felice!



Uh, proprio tu, ottimo!

Scusa se cambio argomento, ma dicevi che ci sono modi per coccolarsi le endorfine...

Ehm... a parte il cioccolato e le patate (mi dicono) ci sono altri modi a parte gli antidepressivi?


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Due buoni amici avrebbero potuto almeno festeggiare il bene che si vogliono.


E darle così modo di fraintendere tutto in modo si crei aspettative che poi disattenderei ferendola?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E darle così modo di fraintendere tutto in modo si crei aspettative che poi disattenderei ferendola?


Sto parlando di affetto Feather. E' la donna che hai sposato, ci hai fatto un figlio, non sentirai desiderio per lei, non la ritiene 'alla tua altezza' culturalmente, ma le vorrai un minimo di bene no?


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sto parlando di affetto Feather. E' la donna che hai sposato, ci hai fatto un figlio, non sentirai desiderio per lei, non la ritiene 'alla tua altezza' culturalmente, ma le vorrai un minimo di bene no?


Le voglio un bene dell'anima, dovrei baciare il terreno dove cammina. 
Provo una gratitudine immensa per tutto quello che ha fatto e fa. 

Per questo non voglio darle segnali contraddittori e rischiare poi di ferirla.


----------



## Innominata (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E darle così modo di fraintendere tutto in modo si crei aspettative che poi disattenderei ferendola?


Pensavo...forse si potrebbe costruire però una quotidianità e un'atmosfera fatta di atti affettuosi, in cui però la coloritura dell'affetto sia quella dell'amicizia, del rispetto e del riconoscimento. In genere sono atti diversi, a tonalità e contenuto diverso rispetto a quelli dell' "innamoratura" (ciè una definizione statica dell'innamoramento che è un movimento con inizio e uscita), ma possono riempire e connotare con cose peraltro vere una relazione che è solo bordo, e dentro vuoto totale. Il linea di massima, essendo di timbro e stile diverso, non potrebbero essere equivocati e non potrebbero generare l'illusione che si sia due innamorati. Però potrebbe, chissà, favorire una maggior confidenza, una distensione, sgravare dal peso angoscioso del non-detto, e quindi preparare un confronto più aperto e agevole, far azzardare altre ipotesi con un pizzico di serenità (che non vuol dire assenza di dolore) in più.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pensavo...forse si potrebbe costruire però una quotidianità e un'atmosfera fatta di atti affettuosi, in cui però la coloritura dell'affetto sia quella dell'amicizia, del rispetto e del riconoscimento. In genere sono atti diversi, a tonalità e contenuto diverso rispetto a quelli dell' "innamoratura" (ciè una definizione statica dell'innamoramento che è un movimento con inizio e uscita), ma possono riempire e connotare con cose peraltro vere una relazione che è solo bordo, e dentro vuoto totale. Il linea di massima, essendo di timbro e stile diverso, non potrebbero essere equivocati e non potrebbero generare l'illusione che si sia due innamorati. Però potrebbe, chissà, favorire una maggior confidenza, una distensione, sgravare dal peso angoscioso del non-detto, e quindi preparare un confronto più aperto e agevole, far azzardare altre ipotesi con un pizzico di serenità (che non vuol dire assenza di dolore) in più.



Sarebbe ottimo.

Il percorso per arrivarci però è lungo, e dipende anche dalla disponibilità di entrambi.
Fossi feather, penserei molto attentamente al tuo suggerimento...

Occhiverdi ce l'ha fatta... il Conte ce l'ha fatta... ho presente almeno un'altra coppia dove, senza tante parole, si è arrivati a questo punto...


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pensavo...forse si potrebbe costruire però una quotidianità e un'atmosfera fatta di atti affettuosi, in cui però la coloritura dell'affetto sia quella dell'amicizia, del rispetto e del riconoscimento. In genere sono atti diversi, a tonalità e contenuto diverso rispetto a quelli dell' "innamoratura" (ciè una definizione statica dell'innamoramento che è un movimento con inizio e uscita), ma possono riempire e connotare con cose peraltro vere una relazione che è solo bordo, e dentro vuoto totale. Il linea di massima, essendo di timbro e stile diverso, non potrebbero essere equivocati e non potrebbero generare l'illusione che si sia due innamorati. Però potrebbe, chissà, favorire una maggior confidenza, una distensione, sgravare dal peso angoscioso del non-detto, e quindi preparare un confronto più aperto e agevole, far azzardare altre ipotesi con un pizzico di serenità (che non vuol dire assenza di dolore) in più.


Magari.. Come si fa a dimostrare affetto a una persona che si aspetta amore e fare in modo che la cosa non sia ambigua?
Disperato come sono se la mia ex amante ora mi mostrasse affetto lo fraintenderei in un nanosecondo con l'amore.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Magari.. Come si fa a dimostrare affetto a una persona che si aspetta amore e fare in modo che la cosa non sia ambigua?
> Disperato come sono se la mia ex amante ora mi mostrasse affetto lo fraintenderei in un nanosecondo con l'amore.



Ma a te verrebbe spontaneo fare qualche gesto verso tua moglie, e ti devi frenare, o proprio non ti vengono?


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma a te verrebbe spontaneo fare qualche gesto verso tua moglie, e ti devi frenare, o proprio non ti vengono?


No no, mi verrebbero. A San Valentino ho incrociato una bancarella che vendeva fiori. L'istinto sarebbe stato quello di comprarle un fiore. L'avrei fatto davvero.
Ma se poi lo deve interpretare come un "che bello, è ancora innamorato di me..".
Ho preferiro lasciar perdere. Fossi stato certo che lo avrebbe letto per quello che è lo avrei fatto.


----------



## Innominata (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh, proprio tu, ottimo!
> 
> Scusa se cambio argomento, ma dicevi che ci sono modi per coccolarsi le endorfine...
> 
> Ehm... a parte il cioccolato e le patate (mi dicono) ci sono altri modi a parte gli antidepressivi?


Non ci crederai, ma uno è...vomitare:bleah::bleah::mrgreen:, non so se sei una vera emicranica, hai presente che dopo un attacco di vomito incoercibile durante l'attacco, dopo si sta meglio (e lo stomaco poveraccio non c'entra niente!!!) Be', quello è un tentativo del cervello di attivare le endorfine in missione salvifica tramite il trigger zone del vomito che ha tanti collegamenti per la liberazione di endorfine...Come pure il vomiting indotto di bulimici e anoressici (non serve solo ad allontanare il cibo), o dei ragazzi che la notte tempo fa a Campo de? Fiori si inducevano il vomito con vari mezzi...

Ma se non si vuole ricorrere a questo metodo, ce ne sarebbero altri (ricordandoci che si tratta di benessere, pacificazione, luminoso piacere, e non eccitamento, frenesia, ebbrezza,quel mansionario è dopamina). Primo fra tutti
esercizio fisico intenso con  intorno sollecitazioni sensoriali a tua immagine e somiglianza (per esempio per me camminare di buon passo tra la neve in un bosco di conifere, o raggiunta da una qualche sollecitazione olfattiva di resine o legni secchi ecc, con le terminazioni nervose sferzate dal gelo e tenute così attive all'eccesso), quindi :esercizio fisico intenso con almeno due canali sensoriali molto attivati (per chi ama il genere, anche un buon episodio sessuale);

cibo molto piccante al limite dell'irritazione (spezie, cannella, peperoncino, le endorfine pensano che stai per provare dolore e accorrono; non ci crederai, ma anche i tagliuzzamenti che si fanno i borderline hanno anche questa motivazione)

Abbracciare un gatto che fa le fusa; le fusa oltre che sulle endorfine hanno anche un qualche effetto sulla serotonina.
Abbracciare una persona amata con lieve sollecitazione sensoriale (vento profumato di fiori, o altra nota olfattiva che piace)

Massaggiarsi con creme, oli, fare gesti prolungati e senza fretta di autoaccudimento
Massaggi in generale, specie sul cuoio capelluto

Musica, che diamine! La musica cambia proprio il traffico del cervello. D'altronde è stata inventata esattamente per questo!

Essendo noi una miriade inenarrabile di crocevia con transiti infinitamente riverberanti, ed essendo questo traffico per ognuno di noi unico, ognuno avrà poi le sue specifiche efficienze per scegliere un itinerario...ci sono momenti in cui capita di sentirsi bene, in pace, tranquilli, in quei momenti il traffico è fluido e operoso...l'abbiamo diretto bene...cos'abbiamo fatto? Cosa ci siamo dedicati? Ecco, le endorfine sono molto molto sensibili alle auto dediche...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non ci crederai, ma uno è...vomitare:bleah::bleah::mrgreen:, non so se sei una vera emicranica, hai presente che dopo un attacco di vomito incoercibile durante l'attacco, dopo si sta meglio (e lo stomaco poveraccio non c'entra niente!!!) Be', quello è un tentativo del cervello di attivare le endorfine in missione salvifica tramite il trigger zone del vomito che ha tanti collegamenti per la liberazione di endorfine...Come pure il vomiting indotto di bulimici e anoressici (non serve solo ad allontanare il cibo), o dei ragazzi che la notte tempo fa a Campo de? Fiori si inducevano il vomito con vari mezzi...
> 
> Ma se non si vuole ricorrere a questo metodo, ce ne sarebbero altri (ricordandoci che si tratta di benessere, pacificazione, luminoso piacere, e non eccitamento, frenesia, ebbrezza,quel mansionario è dopamina). Primo fra tutti
> esercizio fisico intenso con  intorno sollecitazioni sensoriali a tua immagine e somiglianza (per esempio per me camminare di buon passo tra la neve in un bosco di conifere, o raggiunta da una qualche sollecitazione olfattiva di resine o legni secchi ecc, con le terminazioni nervose sferzate dal gelo e tenute così attive all'eccesso), quindi :esercizio fisico intenso con almeno due canali sensoriali molto attivati (per chi ama il genere, anche un buon episodio sessuale);
> ...



Grazie mille per l'estensivo elenco!

Quello del vomito proprio non lo sapevo.. mentre sì, mi era già noto il meccanismo dell'autolesionismo.

Intensa attività fisica, coccolarsi... yep. 
Gatti :inlove:

Direi che nel tuo elenco ce n'è per tutti i gusti.
Sono cose che, normalmente, proviamo piacere a fare senza necessariamente pensarle come una cura per uno stato di lieve depressione.
Il problema è -credo- quando la depressione stessa ti stacca i meccanismi di autodifesa e autoconservazione, e quasi ti impedisce di ricorrere alla normale "manutenzione del buonumore".


----------



## Innominata (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Magari.. Come si fa a dimostrare affetto a una persona che si aspetta amore e fare in modo che la cosa non sia ambigua?
> Disperato come sono se la mia ex amante ora mi mostrasse affetto lo fraintenderei in un nanosecondo con l'amore.


Su questo hai ragione, ma questo avviene quando le cose non sono chiare...quando tutto è protetto dal velo potente ma infido dell'ambiguità che non è stata combattuta con due munizioni difficili ma in nostra dotazione...la motivazione paziente e il linguaggio. La parola. In questo caso, non so come sparare contro l'ambiguità, ma sforzarsi di dire "mi andava di regalarti questi fiori, ti assomigliano, sento che è un piacere fare qualcosa per te, anche se mi rendo conto che non come lo fa un marito. Ma ha un valore, anche se non da marito".
Ora io a parole come queste lo inviterei a introdursi i gentili gambi nel ...., ma intanto già ci sarebbe una reazione...uno stoppino a far luce un attimo, poi si spegnerà, ma intanto...
E' l'atemporalità la bestia nera della Melancolia, come se le cose non si potessero muovere.


----------



## Innominata (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie mille per l'estensivo elenco!
> 
> Quello del vomito proprio non lo sapevo.. mentre sì, mi era già noto il meccanismo dell'autolesionismo.
> 
> ...


Nausicaa! Manutenzione del buonumore! E' proprio così! Permettimi di riciclarmela:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Nausicaa! Manutenzione del buonumore! E' proprio così! Permettimi di riciclarmela:inlove::inlove:


Puoi fare di me tutto ciò che vuoi :inlove:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Cmq, non credo di sbagliarmi...

Quando sei depresso, arrivi a detestarti. E ti auto-neghi tutte quelle cose che possono portarti un poco di sollievo. Continui ad autopunirti, a trattarti male, sprofondandoti sempre più. Il classico circolo vizioso. No?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Le voglio un bene dell'anima, dovrei baciare il terreno dove cammina.
> Provo una gratitudine immensa per tutto quello che ha fatto e fa.
> 
> Per questo non voglio darle segnali contraddittori e rischiare poi di ferirla.


La rifiuti fisicamente. Questo ferisce nell'anima.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non ci crederai, ma uno è...vomitare:bleah::bleah::mrgreen:, non so se sei una vera emicranica, hai presente che dopo un attacco di vomito incoercibile durante l'attacco, dopo si sta meglio (e lo stomaco poveraccio non c'entra niente!!!) Be', quello è un tentativo del cervello di attivare le endorfine in missione salvifica tramite il trigger zone del vomito che ha tanti collegamenti per la liberazione di endorfine...Come pure il vomiting indotto di bulimici e anoressici (non serve solo ad allontanare il cibo), o dei ragazzi che la notte tempo fa a Campo de? Fiori si inducevano il vomito con vari mezzi...
> 
> Ma se non si vuole ricorrere a questo metodo, ce ne sarebbero altri (ricordandoci che si tratta di benessere, pacificazione, luminoso piacere, e non eccitamento, frenesia, ebbrezza,quel mansionario è dopamina). Primo fra tutti
> esercizio fisico intenso con  intorno sollecitazioni sensoriali a tua immagine e somiglianza (per esempio per me camminare di buon passo tra la neve in un bosco di conifere, o raggiunta da una qualche sollecitazione olfattiva di resine o legni secchi ecc, con le terminazioni nervose sferzate dal gelo e tenute così attive all'eccesso), quindi :esercizio fisico intenso con almeno due canali sensoriali molto attivati (per chi ama il genere, anche un buon episodio sessuale);
> ...


Che vademecum ricco! Quattro su sei li faccio quotidianamente, o almeno settimanalmente. Visto che sto bene, direi che quattro su sei fanno stare sicuramente bene. Innominata, che ha gatti, è a 5 su sei. A meno che non vomiti...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei depresso.
> 
> Sei già stato da un medico?
> 
> ...


Ti sembra?


----------



## disincantata (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> No no, mi verrebbero. A San Valentino ho incrociato una bancarella che vendeva fiori. L'istinto sarebbe stato quello di comprarle un fiore. L'avrei fatto davvero.
> Ma se poi lo deve interpretare come un "che bello, è ancora innamorato di me..".
> Ho preferiro lasciar perdere. Fossi stato certo che lo avrebbe letto per quello che è lo avrei fatto.



Basta dirlo sai?

Ti voglio bene ma non ti amo, questi fiori sono per te. 

Tanto l'hai già ferita, lo sa già.

E' sempre la madre di tuo figlio, ci stava pure una cena.

Secondo me le farebbe piacere comunque. E servirebbe anche a te.


----------



## Carola (16 Febbraio 2014)

Feath una domanda, se tua moglie iniziasse a flirtare con uno
Ti darebbe fastidio? A pelle?
Sarebbe unaliberazione?
Saresti felice x lei se avesse una storia?
Se si scopasse uno ?


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene ma non ti amo, questi fiori sono per te.
> 
> Tanto l'hai già ferita, lo sa già.
> 
> Secondo me le farebbe piacere comunque.


L'ho già ferita, appunto. Ridabirlo e ferirla ancora? Davvero?
Non è meglio un dignitoso silenzio?


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath una domanda, se tua moglie iniziasse a flirtare con uno
> Ti darebbe fastidio? A pelle?
> Sarebbe unaliberazione?
> Saresti felice x lei se avesse una storia?
> Se si scopasse uno ?


Ci penso spesso, se avesse un amante sarei felice per lei. Che se lo goda, se lo merita.
Se fossimo separati e lei si trovasse un altro uomo.. ci pensavo proprio ieri sera.. mi disturberebbe il fatto che sarebbe difficile godermi mio figlio con un altro in mezzo alle balle.


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Si vede che la tua ex-amante è riuscita a insinuarsi in una micro-crepa, o che forse ti sentivi insolitamente 'figo' per qualcosa e non hai avuto timore ad aprire una porticina tu, fiducioso o speranzoso che quel che avessi mostrato di te fosse di qualche valore.





MK ha detto:


> Ok. Ha scelto lui.


Ripensavo a queste frasi ieri sera mentre mi facevo la barba. Momento catartico....
Ho realizzato che quanto sopra implica che lei ha potuto sbirciare da quella porticina, vedere, sentire, assaporare quello che c'era dietro e poi... ha scelto lui.
Direi che la dice lunga sulla qualità di quello che c'è là dietro. Infatti due volte mi sono innamorato così e due volte hanno scelto un altro. Un motivo ci sarà.

Forse hai ragione tu, devo ancora diventare l'uomo che vorrei essere. Chi lo sà...

Il mio problema è che non ho idea di come lo si diventa.


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ma feath non pensare male di te xche lei ha scelto altro
Con altro ce tutta una vita
E se lei e unnpo malata do perfezionismo e'difgicike mandi tutto a gambe all insu soprutto se cosi male non sta
Una mamma lo fa forse a figli cresciuti 
Ma se ce armonua tenerezza progetti di vita... Anche con meno passione meno palpitazioni cazzo se non chiudi sarebbe da folli
Poi ammetto che amche io nell aktro pur considerandolo una xsona splendida intravedevo cosine che un domani potevano creare tensioni e sempre cosi  
E firse chi cerca un anante cerca proprio e evasioni da tutto qsto


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> E se lei e unnpo malata do perfezionismo e'difgicike mandi tutto a gambe all insu


Lei la mania del controllo. Sul lavoro si vede moltissimo, lei deve essere sempre in controllo di tutto.
Ma sono un perfezionista anch'io s'è per questo.



rosa3 ha detto:


> soprutto se cosi male non sta
> Ma se ce armonua tenerezza progetti di vita... Anche con meno passione meno palpitazioni cazzo se non chiudi sarebbe da folli


Basta non chiamarlo amore.. Allora diciamo che una donna cerca innanzi tutto la stabilità e la sicurezza e l'amore è un optional che può esserci come no. Fa lo stesso. Ho capito bene?
Oppure lo chiami amore lo stesso? Non so, non riesco a capire questo punto. Tu cosa vuoi? Amare ed essere amata? O una vita tranquilla e confortevole? Perché mi pare che le due cose non concidano quasi mai. 
Ma ammetto di avere le idee molto confuse su questo. Specie visto dal punto di vista di una donna.



rosa3 ha detto:


> E firse chi cerca un anante cerca proprio e evasioni da tutto qsto


Basterebbe dirlo subito che si cerca solo un'allegra evasione senza impegno.


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Poi ammetto che amche io nell aktro pur considerandolo una xsona splendida intravedevo cosine che un domani potevano creare tensioni e sempre cosi


Appunto, splendidino... Non abbastanza splendido.  Mettila come vuoi ma non abbastanza per farti scegliere. 

E non è neppure nata come una allegra evasione. O capirei.. Ti fai la quickie e poi amici come prima. Invece si è lasciata andare.. poi avrà realizzato appunto che era bello ma non così bello e fatto marcia indietro. Perché quello che aveva a casa era meglio.
Ma se lo sapeva dall'inizio neanche si sarebbe lasciata andare all'inizio. Non così. Se si è lasciata andare è perché vuole/cerca qualcosa che a casa non ha, e dopo aver visto che non era in me ha lasciato perdere.
Mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Feath non puoi decidere orima cosa vuoi
Non sempre
Inizi queste storie con leggerezza, poi evolvono oppure no
Ci sono storie che restanonparallele x anni, la mia ex capa 26 anni di matrimonio sereni e un amico del cuore

Altre che uno vuole di piu
O non vuole piu quel di piu
Mi chiedi se vita comoda appagante ?
Io so che voglio stare trabquilla
Perche ho gia dei ritmi di vita al limite del umano
Mi pare di capire che anche la tua ex ha un certo ruolo lavorativo
Ecco
In piu figli
Nonni che iniziano ad aver bisogno di essere seguiti
Impegni
In tutto questo io non avevo piu tempo x una persona che inizuava giustam a volere di piu da me
Io la tua ex e chissa quanti non desideriamo in qsto momento la separaz
Ma dai fai fatica tu che sei sicuro sia finita con tua moglie
E in qnt uomo hai sicuro meno grande da snazzarti nek quotidiano
Sul dire subito sara leggera non ce l eravamo detti
Poi vedi che cambia
Sul non chiamarlo amore ma perche?
Lo e stato
Forse ne sarebbe nata una relazione una vitadi coppiq ma qbd tieni famiglia alla fine la mandi all aria solo se davvero li dentro stai male
Io lo vedo quotidianam
Non credo sua vigliaccheria
E'scegliere
Cosa e x te piu imp
Prioritario
Soptutto se altra cosa era nata con leggerezza
Poi feath i ti amo detti in certi contesti scusa ma x me lasciano tempo che trovano
E ogni gg dimostrarlo


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma feath non pensare male di te xche lei ha scelto altro
> Con altro ce tutta una vita
> E se lei e unnpo malata do perfezionismo e'difgicike mandi tutto a gambe all insu soprutto se cosi male non sta
> Una mamma lo fa forse a figli cresciuti
> ...




Buongiorno Ros,vero e'così...tra lavoro,casa,partner ci sono tante rotture di palle.doverle avere pure con l'amante non esiste.L'amante di Feath l'ha mollato per quello,sai Ross magari ha pensato,un secondo marito??No grazie.E sinceramente ha fatto benissimo...bello squallore da amante a moglie.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ci penso spesso, se avesse un amante sarei felice per lei. Che se lo goda, se lo merita.
> Se fossimo separati e lei si trovasse un altro uomo.. ci pensavo proprio ieri sera.. mi disturberebbe il fatto che sarebbe difficile godermi mio figlio con un altro in mezzo alle balle.



Al solito dovete perdonarmi, e probabilmente come al solito sono io a pensare male e quindi scrivere quello che a breve scriverò, ricordando che sono soltanto sensazioni date da letture minime, perchè un conto e scriversi un conto e viversi la realtà.

Trovo stranissimo che tu feather non riesci a trovare una soluzione per stare meglio, liberarti, vivere, amare e soprattutto amare te stesso per poi rispondere che, "se avesse un'amante sarei felice per lei, che se lo goda, se lo merita". 

Le sicurezze a parere mio vanno di pari passo con la persona equilibrata, non con chi ha tante insicurezze decisionali che conosciamo. Sei sicuro feather che se tua moglie avesse un'amante tu non cominceresti a riavere dubbi sul volerle bene e magari cominceresti a pensare che la ami e che la stai perdendo definitivamente? ( non parlo di certezze feather ma di chi comincerebbe ad avere nuovamente dubbi). Dubbi su dubbi, perchè un conto è pensare e l'altro sarebbe ritrovarsi in uno stato dove tua moglie avrebbe o potrebbe prendere decisioni che tu non stai prendendo.


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei sicuro feather che se tua moglie avesse un'amante tu non cominceresti a riavere dubbi sul volerle bene e magari cominceresti a pensare che la ami e che la stai perdendo definitivamente?


Io ti dico quello che penso ora. Nella situazione non mi ci sono trovato, quindi sicuro non posso esserlo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io ti dico quello che penso ora. Nella situazione non mi ci sono trovato, quindi sicuro non posso esserlo.


Certo feather, io invece scrivo quello che percepisco, quindi soltanto elucubrazioni mie, null'altro.


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Poi feath i ti amo detti in certi contesti scusa ma x me lasciano tempo che trovano
> E ogni gg dimostrarlo


Infatti, ad averlo saputo prima avrei dato il valore che meritavano. Zero.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Buongiorno Ros,vero e'così...tra lavoro,casa,partner ci sono tante rotture di palle.doverle avere pure con l'amante non esiste.L'amante di Feath l'ha mollato per quello,sai Ross magari ha pensato,un secondo marito??No grazie.E sinceramente ha fatto benissimo...bello squallore da amante a moglie.


Una seconda moglie non la voglio.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che una donna cerca innanzi tutto la stabilità e la sicurezza e l'amore è un optional che può esserci come no. Fa lo stesso. Ho capito bene?
> Oppure lo chiami amore lo stesso? Non so, non riesco a capire questo punto. Tu cosa vuoi? Amare ed essere amata? O una vita tranquilla e confortevole? Perché mi pare che le due cose non concidano quasi mai.
> Ma ammetto di avere le idee molto confuse su questo. Specie visto dal punto di vista di una donna.


Feather ci sono donne e donne. Ci sono quelle che cercano la stabilità e la sicurezza e quelle che cercano l'amore, qualsiasi cosa per loro significhi. Intanto TU hai la stabilità e la sicurezza. Comincia da qui.


----------



## feather (18 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Intanto TU hai la stabilità e la sicurezza. Comincia da qui.


Non è vero neppure questo. Penso se separarmi oppure no un giorno si e uno anche. Non è per nulla stabilità. Vedo la casa, dei lavori che mi piacerebbe farci ma non li faccio perché... non so dove sarò tra un anno..
Non mi pare sia stabilità.


----------



## Carola (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tubstavi gia cosi prima della tua amante
Ma vai da uno psicologo bravo che ti aiuti a fare una scelta o in una o in altra direzione
Da solo stai in sto pantano e la tua ex era il braccio teso x uscirne
Oltre che una serie di cose ovviamente, ti puaceva buona intesa ti stimolava intellettuamente
Ma fai qualcosa cribbio cerca una reazione in tua moglie e in te stesso
Cosi non ti si puo piu sentire
E se divessi scegliere di stare codi cercati un hobby
Una passione
Coinvolgi tua moglie amici
Il lavoro non ti distrae ad es?
Io arriva la sera che crollo sfinita onestamente vorrei pensare eccma tempo due sec saluti!


----------



## cucciolina (18 Febbraio 2014)

*...*

ti capisco feather...
le nostre situazioni non sono paragonabili perchè la mia "storia" è durata molto poco, ma so come ti senti...
anche il mio "ex amante" se così si può chiamare ha sbirciato quella che poteva essere un'evasione, l'ha cercata con tutto sè stesso, ha rischiato, gli è piaciuta tanto, e poi sul più bello ha deciso di rinunciare (sicuramente perchè non riusciva a fare l'amore con la moglie) e lasciare perdere prima di far ci troppo male...
ha rinunciato, ha visto un qualcosa di esaltante, bello, emozionante, ma si è reso conto che non riesce a gestirlo, che ha una famiglia e vuole tenersela stretta, come dice rosa, la sua priorità è stare tranquillo e sereno, avere sua moglie e i suoi figli, e non l'emozione, la passione...alla fine ognuno fa i conti con sè stesso e fa una scelta , sicuramente è una scelta "di testa", e non di istinto, ma comunque è una scelta...
A noi fa male perchè dopo aver provato quelle sensazioni, emozioni, sentimenti, credere che tutto finisca così com'è iniziato, in un attimo, è difficile, vedere che l'altro riesce a rinunciare a quello che noi non riusciamo a rinunciare è terribile, ma dobbiamo accettarlo e andare avanti con la nostra vita...chiederci quello di cui abbiamo bisogno davvero e pensare a noi stessi...poi loro, chissà, saranno davvero felici della loro scelta? avranno rimpianti? ripensamenti? probabile, magari non ora, magari tra qualche tempo, quando nasceranno nuovi problemi, ma noi non possiamo stare qui a scervellarci su questo....la vita ci riserva sempre sorprese, cose nuove, non buttiamoci giù e cerchiamo di essere felici...un abbraccio


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ti capisco feather...
> le nostre situazioni non sono paragonabili perchè la mia "storia" è durata molto poco, ma so come ti senti...
> anche il mio "ex amante" se così si può chiamare ha sbirciato quella che poteva essere un'evasione, l'ha cercata con tutto sè stesso, ha rischiato, gli è piaciuta tanto, e poi sul più bello ha deciso di rinunciare (sicuramente perchè non riusciva a fare l'amore con la moglie) e lasciare perdere prima di far ci troppo male...
> ha rinunciato, ha visto un qualcosa di esaltante, bello, emozionante, ma si è reso conto che non riesce a gestirlo, che ha una famiglia e vuole tenersela stretta, come dice rosa, la sua priorità è stare tranquillo e sereno, avere sua moglie e i suoi figli, e non l'emozione, la passione...alla fine ognuno fa i conti con sè stesso e fa una scelta , sicuramente è una scelta "di testa", e non di istinto, ma comunque è una scelta...
> A noi fa male perchè dopo aver provato quelle sensazioni, emozioni, sentimenti, credere che tutto finisca così com'è iniziato, in un attimo, è difficile, vedere che l'altro riesce a rinunciare a quello che noi non riusciamo a rinunciare è terribile, ma dobbiamo accettarlo e andare avanti con la nostra vita...chiederci quello di cui abbiamo bisogno davvero e pensare a noi stessi...poi loro, chissà, saranno davvero felici della loro scelta? avranno rimpianti? ripensamenti? probabile, magari non ora, magari tra qualche tempo, quando nasceranno nuovi problemi, ma noi non possiamo stare qui a scervellarci su questo....la vita ci riserva sempre sorprese, cose nuove, non buttiamoci giù e cerchiamo di essere felici...un abbraccio



Buongiorno Cucciolina,spero che la colossale cavolata che hai scritto,sia frutto della tua beata e spensierata gioventu'.Fidati di me....si fa fuori e a casa senza alcun problema.Lothar docet............


----------



## cucciolina (18 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Cucciolina,spero che la colossale cavolata che hai scritto,sia frutto della tua beata e spensierata gioventu'.Fidati di me....si fa fuori e a casa senza alcun problema.Lothar docet............


ciao carissimo...
magari fossi così giovane !!!! ;-)
e magari fossero tutti così bravi a stare dentro e fuori casa bene come te....ma credimi, tastato con mano, non è proprio così, non siamo tutti uguali, ci sono uomini e donne che proprio non ce la fanno, e mettono sul piatto della bilancia le cose con i pro e i contro, decidendo cosa è meglio per loro...decisioni razionali.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ciao carissimo...
> magari fossi così giovane !!!! ;-)
> e magari fossero tutti così bravi a stare dentro e fuori casa bene come te....ma credimi, tastato con mano, non è proprio così, non siamo tutti uguali, ci sono uomini e donne che proprio non ce la fanno, e mettono sul piatto della bilancia le cose con i pro e i contro, decidendo cosa è meglio per loro...decisioni razionali.[/QUOTE
> 
> Vero,ma direi che vale solo per voi donne.Conosco uno che fa sesso a tutto vapore a casa,che ha amante fissa,e se capita si porta a letto altre donne.E fa benissimo,perche'gli anni passano mia cara................


----------



## cucciolina (18 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cucciolina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ciao carissimo...
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no no Lothar...magari fosse solo per noi donne ;-)
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> no no Lothar...magari fosse solo per noi donne ;-)
> anche per alcuni uomini, ne sono la prova....gli è piaciuto tanto l'assaggio, te lo posso assicurare, ma proprio tanto, ma poi ha lasciato stare e non ha voluto mangiare il piatto...ha deciso che è meglio non mangiare troppo perch potrebbe piacergli di più questo piatto rispetto a quello che ha a casa e ha avuto paura...
> pazienza, non siamo tutti uguali....


che mezza sega...ahahah...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no no Lothar...magari fosse solo per noi donne ;-)
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma magari gli è venuta acidità di stomaco. A volte capita.


ahahahah


----------



## cucciolina (18 Febbraio 2014)

*...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cucciolina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > eh ma magari gli è venuta acidità di stomaco. A volte capita.
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cucciolina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > eh ma *magari gli è venuta acidità di stomaco*. A volte capita.
> ...


----------



## cucciolina (18 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cucciolina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vedi carissima lui non era un traditore vero...per esserlo devi essere,molto diavolo...fregartene di tutto e di tutti.sapessi quante cose''sbagliate''ho gia'fatto stamattina.............
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> non credo...
> altro che acidità di stomaco....ha avuto solo un assaggio e già era partito ;-)


Embe' e la sfida del controllare e dominare le sue emozioni, non l'intrigava?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non credo...
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ecco appunto...bisogna esserci portati ... e lui non era portato evidentemente...non è da tutti!
> ...


----------



## cucciolina (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Embe' e la sfida del controllare e dominare le sue emozioni, non l'intrigava?


ma che ne so...ormai non so più niente...


----------



## cucciolina (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cucciolina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma è tornato, poi?
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ma che ne so...ormai non so più niente...


ma e' un cacasotto allora...nun te sei persa gnente...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Si nasconde bene però, in 35 anni non la ho trovata. Sarebbe 'seccante'  trovarla quando sarò 70enne....
> Probabile che tu abbia ragione. Solo che il solo modo per sbloccarla che ho trovato è quello. Altrimenti rimane lì, chiusa sottochiave.


Sembri già settantenne (senza offesa per tanti settantenni) magari migliorerai come Benjamin Button


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Per un milione di motivi pratici/emotivi/logistici/economici. Ma la verità è che non mi separo (ancora) perché non sono  per niente sicuro che stare da solo mi farebbe stare meglio.
> 
> Liberarla dici.. si, ci penso molto. Ma anche lì non riesco a capire se -ora- lei starebbe meglio senza di me o no. Sà come stanno le cose, eppure quando non ci sono le manco. Distruggerle il quadretto, per quanto sappia che dietro il quadro non c'è nulla.... non so si sia definibile un miglioramento per lei.
> Poi conoscendola, non andrebbe a cercarsi qualcuno che la ami. Vedrebbe solo un uomo che la pianta lì con un bambino.
> ...


Per un bambino la realtà è quella che vive. Un padre e una madre sempre presenti o che viaggiano e vede poco, due madri, due padri, una madre e due nonni, ecc.
Avere dei riferimenti stabili con tempi sicuri e coerenza di atteggiamenti dà benessere. 
Il resto sono alibi per non prendere decisioni creando delusioni che poi si rischia di far pagare a chi non ha chiesto nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Che cosa sciocca.
> Non esiste la tuta anticopula...esistono gli uomini esteti del cavolo che si nascondono dietro a sta cosa: mia moglie sta sempre in tuta....
> Ma pre che fosse??? L hanno inventata la tuta? Si...e allora se ce l ho me la metto.....perche scusa gli uomini non la mettono?
> Non mi è mai capitato in 6 anni di relazione di sentirmi dire: oh ma perche stai in tuta? Non mi arrapi.....sei anticopula. ....
> ...


:up:
Ho sentito un venticinquenne dire che è persino meglio scoprire che avere tutto offerto e infiocchettato.
Però, ora che ci penso, l'ha detto proprio perché venticinquenne :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Oddio, che figuraccia che tu ricordi parole che ti ho detto e che io non mi ricordi in che contesto l'ho fatto :condom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ho sentito un venticinquenne dire che è persino meglio scoprire che avere tutto offerto e infiocchettato.
> Però, ora che ci penso, l'ha detto proprio perché venticinquenne :mexican:


a me e' successo piu volte di sentirmi dire invece che ero troppo ovvia......nel senso, quando ero piu piccolina ero un bel miognottone a tratti.....mi vestivo senza ritegno, anzi non mi vestivo proprio....
ma ha senso per me.....vuoi mettere? guarda una ragazza e ne vedi: il seno tutto fuori, quindi gia sai che seno ha, se grosso piccolo, stacco di seno o no, poi leggins iperaderenti che le gambe manco respirano, si puoi dire: bel culo, ma gia l ho visto (praticamente)...
invece una bella ragazza, vestita bene, ma senza ste gonne giro-fica o scollature fino all ombellico, io penso siano piu belle da scoprire, step by step arrivi dove vuoi arrivare....
invece una tutta gnuda prima...ciope' quando sei li non e' che te la caghi molto, strappi tutto di dosso e via....
secondo me....


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ho sentito un venticinquenne dire che è persino meglio scoprire che avere tutto offerto e infiocchettato.
> Però, ora che ci penso, l'ha detto proprio perché venticinquenne :mexican:


Balle...dopo anni che te scopi sempre la stessa, ormai conosci ogni mmq e che te voj scopri' piu' da sotto a 'na tuta anticopula?...:mrgreen:

ma qua siete tutte "fenomeno" e riuscite anche dopo secoli ad ingrifare come er primo giorno...:mrgreen:

te ce volevo proprio vede' tutte le sere a te spalmata sul divano in solitaria...

che poi se non ricordo male te sei pure una che aveva il marito poco voglioso de riscopri' sempre percorsi straconosciuti e s'e' sollazzato co' le scoperte dei nuovi paesaggi'...o ricordo male?...me sa de no...:mrgreen:...altro che fffffenomeno...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> a me e' successo piu volte di sentirmi dire invece che ero troppo ovvia......nel senso, quando ero piu piccolina ero un bel miognottone a tratti.....mi vestivo senza ritegno, anzi non mi vestivo proprio....
> ma ha senso per me.....vuoi mettere? guarda una ragazza e ne vedi: il seno tutto fuori, quindi gia sai che seno ha, se grosso piccolo, stacco di seno o no, poi leggins iperaderenti che le gambe manco respirano, si puoi dire: bel culo, ma gia l ho visto (praticamente)...
> invece una bella ragazza, vestita bene, ma senza ste gonne giro-fica o scollature fino all ombellico, io penso siano piu belle da scoprire, step by step arrivi dove vuoi arrivare....
> invece una tutta gnuda prima...ciope' quando sei li non e' che te la caghi molto, strappi tutto di dosso e via....
> secondo me....


Il discorso che si faceva pero' era diverso...

e' il vedo non vedo che intriga piu' di un paio di tette o culo esibiti, ma il vedo non vedo al limite per gli sconosciuti...

de tu moje o marito ormai sotto alla tuta da palombaro dopo qualche anno-lustro-decennio,che voj scopri' piu'?...:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non è vero neppure questo. *Penso se separarmi oppure no un giorno si e uno anche.* Non è per nulla stabilità. Vedo la casa, dei lavori che mi piacerebbe farci ma non li faccio perché... non so dove sarò tra un anno..
> Non mi pare sia stabilità.


Pensare non è agire. La casa è vostra o solo tua?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Balle...dopo anni che te scopi sempre la stessa, ormai conosci ogni mmq e che te voj scopri' piu' da sotto a 'na tuta anticopula?...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma qua siete tutte "fenomeno" e riuscite anche dopo secoli ad ingrifare come er primo giorno...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ricordi male. Era super voglioso. Ancora adesso mi domando come facesse.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il discorso che si faceva pero' era diverso...
> 
> e' il vedo non vedo che intriga piu' di un paio di tette o culo esibiti, ma il vedo non vedo al limite per gli sconosciuti...
> 
> de tu moje o marito ormai sotto alla tuta da palombaro dopo qualche anno-lustro-decennio,che voj scopri' piu'?...:mrgreen:


 Probabilmente non c'è nulla da scoprire. Premesso questo tuta o bustino è uguale.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordi male. Era super voglioso. Ancora adesso mi domando come facesse.


Super voglioso con te ed aveva bisogno pure di levarsi le voglie fuori?...ma nun me sembravano storielline solo sesso...la cosa nun era piu' seria?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente non c'è nulla da scoprire. Premesso questo tuta o bustino è uguale.


ma appunto lo dice la parola stessa...le cose le scopri quando per te so' novita', ma se ormai le cose so' conosciute che voj scopri' da sotto a 'na tuta o ad un bustino?....

per me per esempio arrivare al punto d'ave' la necessita' dopo lustri o decenni, di rendersi super arrapanti con l'intimo strappa mutande...e' na' stronzata....:mrgreen:

a me prima non m'e' mai servito e non e' uno slip di pizzo che riscatena la voja di scoprire cosa, poi ripeto?...

hai bisogno di un surrogato che te stimola l'ormone e la fantasia e per me non e' piu' na' roba naturale ma artefatta...:mrgreen:

di chi poi ha bisogno di vedere film porno insieme per rieccitarsi, dopo che ormai s'e' spento tutto, o andare nei club degli scambisti non ne parliamo proprio...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Super voglioso con te ed aveva bisogno pure di levarsi le voglie fuori?...ma nun me sembravano storielline solo sesso...la cosa nun era piu' seria?


Ho raccontato poco. Era un seriale, caso psichiatrico.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho raccontato poco. Era un seriale, caso psichiatrico.


Ma tu l'hai detto solo per confermare che e' normale scopare molto anche in casa oltre che fuori, visto che avallavi gli altri discorsi che sparavano stronzate sul non essere questione di pacchettini infiocchettati (amanti) e tute anticopula (mogli) altrimenti avresti fatto i distinguo e non ti saresti presa del fenomeno da me, visto che dopo un po' de anni de tute anticopula pure tu sterilizzeresti gli ormoni de casa....ahahah...tranne il caso di tuo marito che ciulava in ogni pertugio......ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu l'hai detto solo per confermare che e' normale scopare molto anche in casa oltre che fuori, visto che avallavi gli altri discorsi che sparavano stronzate sul non essere questione di pacchettini infiocchettati (amanti) e tute anticopula (mogli) altrimenti avresti fatto i distinguo e non ti saresti presa del fenomeno da me, visto che dopo un po' de anni de tute anticopula pure tu sterilizzeresti gli ormoni de casa....ahahah...tranne il caso di tuo marito che ciulava in ogni pertugio......ahahah


Non ho capito nulla.
Volevo dire che c'è di tutto.
Non ho neanche capito perché ridi.


----------



## feather (19 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Pensare non è agire. La casa è vostra o solo tua?


Co-intestata. Anche se il grosso l'ho pagato io. Stiamo ancora pagando il mutuo, di cui io pago la fetta più consistente.
Ma tanto, nel caso, continuerei a pagare il mutuo e le lascerei la casa.
Non sono preoccupato per la casa.

È vero, pensare non è agire. Il punto è che, andassi a vivere da solo darei un dolore enorme a mia moglie che non se lo merita e a mio figlio che, per forza di cose, vedrebbe meno il padre. E tutto questo per?
Starei meglio se fossi a vivere da solo? Non lo so.
Come faccio a decidere di procurare un dolore così grande a loro (e anche a me, l'idea di vedere poco mio figlio non mi entusiasma per nulla) senza essere sicuro di guadagnarne in felicità io?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito nulla.
> Volevo dire che c'è di tutto.
> Non ho neanche capito perché ridi.


Va la' che hai capito benissimo invece...

tu hai ridicolizzato le mie affermazioni sul diverso coinvolgimento/arrapamento che s'innesca nel vedere la propria amante sempre in tiro e mai in occassioni ammoscianti come quando si vede la propria moglie in tuta anticopula mentre fa i mestieri durante il week end e specialmente dopo lustri e decenni di matrimonio/convivenza divertendoti a rimarcare i limiti di chi (quindi i miei in questo caso) non trova piu' arrapante la propria moglie e non ha piu' niente da scoprire sotto la tuta...ma che voj scopri' piu', te ripeto, se dopo anni ormai conosci ogni mmq,ogni neo ed ogni smagliatura?... 

percio' dicevo quelle come te tutte fenomeno a chiacchiere e che sanno sempre come tenersi un uomo.....

e se hai bisogno di ricorrere all'intimo strappamutanda per rieccitare il tuo uomo e' segno che siete alla frutta, per non parlare ripeto, di come state inguaiati se ve servono addirittura i film porno o farti trombare in un club de scambisti...

te vojo vede' a combatte poi con un coglione che vede le differenze tra il tuo corpo a 40-50anni e quello di una de 20-25-30...ma tu sei oltre i comuni mortali e sai come ipnotizzarlo...ma va', va' Brune', facce er piacere..


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Co-intestata. Anche se il grosso l'ho pagato io. Stiamo ancora pagando il mutuo, di cui io pago la fetta più consistente.
> Ma tanto, nel caso, continuerei a pagare il mutuo e le lascerei la casa.
> Non sono preoccupato per la casa.
> 
> ...



Ma come sarebbe bello se si potessero provare le situazioni prima di sceglierne una definitivamente dopo che ci siamo resi conto di quale sia la migliore per noi...
Ma difficilmente si può fare nella vita!!  
Non posso davvero consigliarti la soluzione per il tuo benessere, sei fermo ad un bivio maledetto e i giorni passano inesorabili e tutti uguali, non ti invidio...ho provato anch'io ad essere davanti a quel bivio...poi "l'illuminazione" è arrivata, ma c'è voluto tempo. 
Spero che arrivi presto anche per te!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Co-intestata. Anche se il grosso l'ho pagato io. Stiamo ancora pagando il mutuo, di cui io pago la fetta più consistente.
> Ma tanto, nel caso, continuerei a pagare il mutuo e le lascerei la casa.
> Non sono preoccupato per la casa.
> 
> ...


Non lo sai appunto. E quello che non si sa fa paura. E' umano. Credi che il dolore di essere abbandonata per un'altra donna sarebbe stato minore? Idem per tuo figlio. Che poi il vederlo poco o tanto dipenderebbe solo da te. Hai un lavoro importante che ti impegna tantissimo, passi tutti i we 24 ore su 24 con lui?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va la' che hai capito benissimo invece...
> 
> tu hai ridicolizzato le mie affermazioni sul diverso coinvolgimento/arrapamento che s'innesca nel vedere la propria amante sempre in tiro e mai in occassioni ammoscianti come quando si vede la propria moglie in tuta anticopula mentre fa i mestieri durante il week end e specialmente dopo lustri e decenni di matrimonio/convivenza divertendoti a rimarcare i limiti di chi (quindi i miei in questo caso) non trova piu' arrapante la propria moglie e non ha piu' niente da scoprire sotto la tuta...ma che voj scopri' piu', te ripeto, se dopo anni ormai conosci ogni mmq,ogni neo ed ogni smagliatura?...
> 
> ...


Capito :up:Non hai capito niente tu.


----------



## feather (20 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo sai appunto. E quello che non si sa fa paura. E' umano. Credi che il dolore di essere abbandonata per un'altra donna sarebbe stato minore? Idem per tuo figlio. Che poi il vederlo poco o tanto dipenderebbe solo da te. Hai un lavoro importante che ti impegna tantissimo, passi tutti i we 24 ore su 24 con lui?


Certo che il dolore non sarebbe stato minore, avrebbe "solo" avuto una contropartita. Contropartita che ora non vedo. 
Ora quasi tutte le sere alle 7 sono a casa e il week end (quasi tutti) pure. Per forza di cose lo vedrei meno. Specie se lei si trovasse un altro uomo.

Più leggo qui e altrove e più vedo persone che dicono "trova te stesso" "un'altra persona non ti può completare" "il problema è dentro di te, non fuori"
Leggo di donne che rinunciano all'amante per dedicarsi a una vita tranquilla e rassicurante. Che si "concentrano" su quello che hanno invece di cercare soluzioni fuori.
E non capisco. Ma un compagno serve o no? O è un accessorio che uno o l'altro fa lo stesso basta che si comporti bene?
Perché è questo che vedo emergere da tutti questi discorsi. La soluzione sembra non sia mai cambiare compagno ma farsi andare bene quello che si ha, a patto che l'uomo (o donna) in questione rimanga dentro parametri accettabili.
Quindi 'sto tanto decantato amore altro non è che un atto di volontà di farci andar bene la compagna/o che abbiamo al fianco almeno finché non esce troppo dal seminato.
Non è tanto dissimile dai matrimoni arrangiati indiani io trovo. Ti appioppano una/o e te la fai andare bene. 
Qualche anima gentile potrebbe completare e/o chiarire questo concetto?


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Perché è questo che vedo emergere da tutti questi discorsi. La soluzione sembra non sia mai cambiare compagno ma farsi andare bene quello che si ha, a patto che l'uomo (o donna) in questione rimanga dentro parametri accettabili.
> Quindi 'sto tanto decantato amore altro non è che un atto di volontà di farci andar bene la compagna/o che abbiamo al fianco almeno finché non esce troppo dal seminato.
> Non è tanto dissimile dai matrimoni arrangiati indiani io trovo. Ti appioppano una/o e te la fai andare bene.
> Qualche anima gentile potrebbe completare e/o chiarire questo concetto?


Se tu fossi innamorato di tua moglie, staresti con lei nonostante eventuali difetti, contrasti e occasionali incompatibilità, perchè per te sarebbe un buon compromesso, in funzione di vedere il tuo sentimento ricambiato. Anzi, i tuoi sentimenti ci passerebbero direttamente sopra, ai piccoli dubbi e alle incomprensioni, le ridimensionerebbero. Certo, entro certi limiti. Il fatto è che tu desidereresti lei, con tutto quel che ne consegue.

Se tu invece sei semplicemente disamorato di te, della tua vita, delle possibilità che il futuro potrebbe riservarti, allora non c'è niente che tua moglie possa fare, eccetto forse incoraggiarti a prenderti cura di te. Forse anche l'amante, in questo senso, è stato un tuo modo di prenderti cura di te. Ma in questo stato non esiste appagamento duraturo, quindi è difficile nutrire un amore sano.

Ad ogni modo forse non sono la persona più indicata a risponderti. A volte credo di non averlo mai conosciuto, un amore sano. Ma sto provando a capire, e se ci riuscirò, a cambiare. Dico solo che apparentemente non sei sicuro di te stesso, e una valutazione in questo momento sarebbe probabilmente viziata dal pessimismo cui stai lasciando carta bianca.


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Qualche anima gentile potrebbe completare e/o chiarire questo concetto?


Ci provo: http://www.comelavitaquandotisorride.com/blog/dove-vai-e-cosa-fai-se-non-dici-la-verita

E anche: http://www.osho.com/it/read/osho-times/other-myself/you-are-responsible (soprattutto l'ultimo capoverso)


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capito :up:Non hai capito niente tu.


Se  se, come no...e come ar solito, neh?...:mrgreen:


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ci provo: http://www.comelavitaquandotisorride.com/blog/dove-vai-e-cosa-fai-se-non-dici-la-verita
> 
> E anche: http://www.osho.com/it/read/osho-times/other-myself/you-are-responsible (soprattutto l'ultimo capoverso)


La Verità mi fa una paura fottuta. E sicuramente io non sono pronto. Credo che pochi abbiano le spalle larghe abbastanza. In questo momento, io sicuramente no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Certo che il dolore non sarebbe stato minore, avrebbe "solo" avuto una contropartita. Contropartita che ora non vedo.
> Ora quasi tutte le sere alle 7 sono a casa e il week end (quasi tutti) pure. Per forza di cose lo vedrei meno. Specie se lei si trovasse un altro uomo.
> 
> Più leggo qui e altrove e più vedo persone che dicono "trova te stesso" "un'altra persona non ti può completare" "il problema è dentro di te, non fuori"
> ...


A me da piccola dicevano che la ditta Appoggi era fallita il giorno stesso dell'apertura.
Un compagno non serve. Non deve essere funzionale a. Al massimo può essere di complemento a, di supporto a.
E non è questione di farsi andare bene uno al posto dell'altro.
E' molto a monte il tuo problema, mon ami Fitér, secondo me.
Il problema è che tu cerchi una persona che ti faccia stare bene con te stesso, che ti aiuti ad avere autostima e stimoli. Quindi quando la trovi ti appoggi. Come lei va via tu frani giù. 
A me ha molto colpito come descrivevi la tua amante: incoraggiante, consenziente, approvante quando tu descrivevi i tuoi sogni, le tue idee.
Se tu avessi avuto un progetto in cui credevi veramente, se tu avessi creduto a te stesso a prescindere dalla sua approvazione e dal suo incoraggiamento... l'avresti portato avanti ugualmente, secondo me.
Invece stai fermo lì ad aspettare la prossima musa annuente ed incoraggiante.
Ma la tua vita non può dipendere da un'altra persona.
Perchè gli altri vanno, vengono, muoiono... prescindendo da noi.
E l'amore, Fitér... l'amore secondo me si prova quando si poggia il peso tutto sui nostri piedini... altrimenti rischia di diventare dipendenza


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E l'amore, Fitér... l'amore secondo me si prova quando si poggia il peso tutto sui nostri piedini... altrimenti rischia di diventare dipendenza


Verde mio. Per quest'ultima, anche se così mi fa pensare che ci voglia un coraggio da leoni, ad amare davvero. E che siamo quasi tutti pecoroni...

Ma potrebbe essere la giornatina un po' così!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Verde mio. Per quest'ultima, anche se così mi fa pensare che *ci voglia un coraggio da leoni, ad amare davvero.* E che siamo quasi tutti pecoroni...
> 
> Ma potrebbe essere la giornatina un po' così!


non so se ci voglia coraggio... credo ci voglia consapevolezza che ne vale la pena.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E non capisco. Ma un compagno serve o no? O è un accessorio che uno o l'altro fa lo stesso basta che si comporti bene?
> Perché è questo che vedo emergere da tutti questi discorsi. La soluzione sembra non sia mai cambiare compagno ma farsi andare bene quello che si ha, a patto che l'uomo (o donna) in questione rimanga dentro parametri accettabili.
> Quindi 'sto tanto decantato amore altro non è che un atto di volontà di farci andar bene la compagna/o che abbiamo al fianco almeno finché non esce troppo dal seminato.
> Non è tanto dissimile dai matrimoni arrangiati indiani io trovo. Ti appioppano una/o e te la fai andare bene.
> Qualche anima gentile potrebbe completare e/o chiarire questo concetto?


Che sia pieno il mondo di persone che non sanno stare da sole è evidente. Questo però è spesso compensato dalla frenesia con cui riempiono le loro giornate di impegni: alcuni imprescindibili; altri ricercati, proprio per non ritrovarsi a tu per tu con se stesse. Un compagno non serve, perché al pari di altre attività non imprescindibili, non è utile a far stare meglio chi non sa stare a tu per tu con se stesso ed è equiparabile al corso di yoga, alla palestra, al corso di bridge, al corso di ballo, e tutte le minchiate con cui la gente riesce a riempirsi le giornate per poi magari ritrovarsi a letto a non riuscire a dormire, o a soffrire di reflusso gastrico.
Gli atti di volontà non sono mai decisivi per nessuna riuscita umana, se non sono accompagnati da un convincimento interiore, cioè dalla percezione chiara di ciò che a me fa bene e ciò che a me fa male. 
Secondo me, solo l'ascolto attento delle proprie reazioni emotive nell'istante stesso in cui ci accadono dei fatti è la guida verso la conoscenza di sé, intesa come la capacità di scegliere per sé ciò che fa bene a sé e di evitare per sé ciò che fa male a sé, senza schemi mentali importati dal "si dice" e dal "si fa". Per esempio, a me fa bene fumare. E me ne frego al cubo dei gufi. Però ho anche smesso di fumare per qualche anno: e me ne fregavo al cubo di chi fumava e dell'esistenza stessa delle sigarette e dei tabaccai, di cui mi ero proprio dimenticata. La vera lampada dell'Eremita, ma anche quella di Aladino, è nella soluzione che ci induce a prendere il nostro sentire con molta vivacità e nella pancia ciò che fa bene a noi, e che il mondo si fotta.
A me piace come ti interroghi, mi piace la tua indolenza, mi piace la tua confusione, mi piace la tua mancanza di decisione, perché non le usi come scuse per non agire, ma sono la penombra dentro cui stare in attesa che sorga il sole. Nella penombra non si può decidere niente di sensato, meno che mai che strada percorrere, perché non la si può vedere bene; ma nella penombra anche si può sperimentare il senso della propria attesa, e ha senso anche attendere, perché non tutto dipende da noi. 
Credo che la situazione di stallo in cui vivi non sia bella da vivere, ma sia feconda. 
La più grande virtù è la pazienza.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me da piccola dicevano che la ditta Appoggi era fallita il giorno stesso dell'apertura.
> Un compagno non serve. Non deve essere funzionale a. Al massimo può essere di complemento a, di supporto a.
> E non è questione di farsi andare bene uno al posto dell'altro.
> E' molto a monte il tuo problema, mon ami Fitér, secondo me.
> ...


Erano male informati
l'ìho rilevata io e l'ho fatta fruttare
ha cambiato nome
in Telopongo sas. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se  se, come no...e come ar solito, neh?...:mrgreen:


Ma almeno hai capito che è Persa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno hai capito che è Persa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E stavo ad aspetta' che me lo dicevi te...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E stavo ad aspetta' che me lo dicevi te...


Ah ti devi aggiornar...
Pensa ti dico un spettegulessh...
Ho una seconda cugina che insegna a Melano...
e la conosce....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ti devi aggiornar...
> Pensa ti dico un spettegulessh...
> Ho una seconda cugina che insegna a Melano...
> e la conosce....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ESTIGRANDISSIMICAZZI?...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ESTIGRANDISSIMICAZZI?...:rotfl:


Da buon veneto
abbiamo tutti la cuggina a Melano no?
Pensa mia cuggina abita dove c'è quella spece di aeroporto...speta...bresso...
Bresso? Esiste...
che il fu suo padre marito della cuggina di mi madre
scese da Danta di Cadore a andò a lavorare alla Galileo dove fanno robba de precisione...
E conobbe la cuggina di mi madre che era andata a opera...ossia a far la serva in casa dei ricchi no?

Si sposarono ed ebbero du figlie...
E da bambini s'andava dalla cuggine di melano no?...

A vedere i casermoni dove abbitanno i melanesi no?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da buon veneto
> abbiamo tutti la cuggina a Melano no?
> Pensa mia cuggina abita dove c'è quella spece di aeroporto...speta...bresso...
> Bresso? Esiste...
> ...


interessan....ronf...ronf....zzzzz....zzzzz......


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Guarda feath che parlo x me non è stare a casa ad accontentar si e uno vale altro, ci sono vite momenti attimi 
Io x dirti qnd ero con amante se pensavo ai ragazzi a mio marito ecco mi prendeva una fitta, capivo che quei momenti li di noi li avrei rimpianti

Poi certo potevo  viverne altri  con lui di molto belli
Forse si.
Ma il ns vissuto ha ancora un valore aggiunto e dell altro nella quotidianità nulla so
E ricominciare guarda... Mica voglia

Tu non stai bene con te stesso e pensi sia un accontentarsi x tutti
Non è cosi!!


----------



## Innominata (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me da piccola dicevano che la ditta Appoggi era fallita il giorno stesso dell'apertura.
> Un compagno non serve. Non deve essere funzionale a. Al massimo può essere di complemento a, di supporto a.
> E non è questione di farsi andare bene uno al posto dell'altro.
> E' molto a monte il tuo problema, mon ami Fitér, secondo me.
> ...


Discorso chiaro, semplice, veritiero, molto utile per iniziare a sbrogliare la matassa:up:


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me da piccola dicevano che la ditta Appoggi era fallita il giorno stesso dell'apertura.
> Un compagno non serve. Non deve essere funzionale a. Al massimo può essere di complemento a, di supporto a.
> E non è questione di farsi andare bene uno al posto dell'altro.
> E' molto a monte il tuo problema, mon ami Fitér, secondo me.
> ...





Innominata ha detto:


> Discorso chiaro, semplice, veritiero, molto utile per iniziare a sbrogliare la matassa:up:


Sul discorso di Sbri concordo solo in parte, quella evidenziata, principalmente.
Mi rendo conto che sia molto spaventevole ammettere che ci siano progetti ed ambizioni che vanno al di là della singola individualità (che equivale ad ammettere che abbiamo BISOGNO di qualcun altro e non siamo autosufficienti come ci piacerebbe credere), o che possono essere realizzati solo parzialmente da soli, per lo meno in termini di soddisfazione.
Posso concepire un figlio con l'inseminazione artificiale e crescerlo da mamma single, posso andare al cinema, a teatro o ad un concerto per conto mio, posso masturbarmi se non ho un partner o un amante, posso perseguire la mia visione della vita e del mondo anche da sola. Ma - e lasciando perdere il biasimo che potrei attirarmi per certe scelte o decisioni - condividere è bellissimo, cavoli. E non parlo di condividere con qualcuno a caso pur di non star da soli, ma con una persona speciale, che ci piace, a cui piacciamo e che ha aspirazioni, gusti e una Weltanschauung in sintonia con la nostra, e con la quale ci siamo scelti. 
Feath ha questa ambizione, perché è un'esperienza che non ha mai vissuto e che desidera con tutto se stesso. Io non ci trovo niente di incomprensibile o riprovevole, anzi. Alla stessa maniera, non vedo in lui sintomi di dipendenza nei confronti della ex amante, ma solo gli effetti di un errore di valutazione: basandosi sul loro grado di intesa, lui ha ipotizzato - magari non incoraggiato, ma sicuramente non smentito, prima dell'esito finale della vicenda, da lei - che avessero la stessa Visione. Errore. Lei ne aveva un'altra. Lui rimpiange la sensazione che ha provato quando credeva che fossero sulla stessa barca a veleggiare verso un comune orizzonte, non lei.
Questo è.
Per me, si intende.

Fai bene a star fermo, Feath. Raccogli le forze per perseguire il tuo sogno, e intanto capisciti e fidati di quello che vuoi. Per te va bene quello, anche se per altri è adatto qualcosa di diverso. Una vita 'taglia unica' non esiste. Certo, ad essere se stessi ci vuol coraggio. Alla maggioranza mica piace chi esce dai binari.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Certo che il dolore non sarebbe stato minore, *avrebbe "solo" avuto una contropartita*. Contropartita che ora non vedo.
> Ora quasi tutte le sere alle 7 sono a casa e il week end (quasi tutti) pure. Per forza di cose lo vedrei meno. Specie se lei si trovasse un altro uomo.
> 
> Più leggo qui e altrove e più vedo persone che dicono "trova te stesso" "un'altra persona non ti può completare" "il problema è dentro di te, non fuori"
> ...


Caro, contropartita in questioni di cuore non si può sentire. Il dolore è dolore e basta. Avresti avuto tu una spalla sulla quale piangere i sensi di colpa. Tua moglie te la sei fatta andare bene?


----------



## feather (21 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Caro, contropartita in questioni di cuore non si può sentire. Il dolore è dolore e basta. Avresti avuto tu una spalla sulla quale piangere i sensi di colpa. Tua moglie te la sei fatta andare bene?


Il dolore conseguente a una decisione volontaria ha SEMPRE una contropartita. Ti faresti anche togliere un polmone se c'è una contropartita.
C'è sempre una valutazione per capire se il dolore che provochi a te o a un altro è "giustificato", controbilanciato, ripagato. Mettici l'aggettivo che ti piace di più ma il concetto l'hai capito.
rosa ha fatto soffrire il suo ex perché il tutto era "giustificato" dal fatto che la cosa fa star bene lei. Ha fatto le sue valutazioni e scelto quello che le sembrava migliore per lei. H7 uguale.
Che non ti piaccia il termine posso capire ma il concetto mi pare sia quello, no?

Non sono sicuro di aver capito la tua domanda, la moglie non me la sono fatta andar bene.  L'ho scelta io, avevo visto che era perfetta per fare quella famiglia che credevo dare il senso che mancava.


----------



## feather (21 Febbraio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se tu invece sei semplicemente disamorato di te, della tua vita, delle possibilità che il futuro potrebbe riservarti, allora non c'è niente che tua moglie possa fare, eccetto forse incoraggiarti a prenderti cura di te. Forse anche l'amante, in questo senso, è stato un tuo modo di prenderti cura di te. Ma in questo stato non esiste appagamento duraturo, quindi è difficile nutrire un amore sano.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un compagno non serve. Non deve essere funzionale a.
> Il problema è che tu cerchi una persona che ti faccia stare bene con te stesso, che ti aiuti ad avere autostima e stimoli. Quindi quando la trovi ti appoggi. Come lei va via tu frani giù.
> Invece stai fermo lì ad aspettare la prossima musa annuente ed incoraggiante.
> l'amore secondo me si prova quando si poggia il peso tutto sui nostri piedini... altrimenti rischia di diventare dipendenza





Fantastica ha detto:


> Gli atti di volontà non sono mai decisivi per nessuna riuscita umana, se non sono accompagnati da un convincimento interiore, cioè dalla percezione chiara di ciò che a me fa bene e ciò che a me fa male.
> Secondo me, solo l'ascolto attento delle proprie reazioni emotive nell'istante stesso in cui ci accadono dei fatti è la guida verso la conoscenza di sé, intesa come la capacità di scegliere per sé ciò che fa bene a sé e di evitare per sé ciò che fa male a sé
> Credo che la situazione di stallo in cui vivi non sia bella da vivere, ma sia feconda.





Leda ha detto:


> Feath ha questa ambizione, perché è un'esperienza che non ha mai vissuto e che desidera con tutto se stesso.
> Lui rimpiange la sensazione che ha provato quando credeva che fossero sulla stessa barca a veleggiare verso un comune orizzonte, non lei.


Vorrei ringraziare tutti quelli che hanno risposto. Sono tutte risposte molto interessanti ma soprattutto molto importanti per me.

Quello che ha detto Leda sul mio desiderio di condividere e sul -cosa- mi manca è vero. Resta però da capire se ho superato o meno lo sfumato confine che da un sano desiderio di condivisione finisce nella dipendenza. Io onestamente non saprei rispondere con sicurezza. 
Perché è probabile che quello che ha detto rosa sia anche vero. La mia ex amante rappresentava anche la mano tesa per uscire dal pantano in cui sono.
È possibile che le due cose coesistano, l'una non necessariamente esclude l'altra.

La cosa strana è che io non sto male con me stesso. Ne ho la paura della verità di cui parla Giorgio.
Io posso stare da solo e in silenzio per mesi e mesi. E l'ho fatto. Non ci sto male, anzi.
Non credo sia la paura a guardarmi dentro che mi manca. È che proprio non ho idea di dove guardare. Non ho idea di quale sia la situazione che mi appartiene e che mi darebbe la serenità. Non sono neanche sicuro che sia la situazione da cambiare. Magari devo solo cambiare punto di vista. 
Per questo chiedevo del ruolo del compagno in tutto questo. Magari non è la mia compagna il problema e lei va bene così com'è. Che ne sò... 
Ed è per questo che, per citare anche Nausicaa non faccio nulla se non rimuginare, per il semplice fatto che non ho idea di che altro fare.
Il corso di bridge sembra una cazzata anche a me. 

Quello che so è che questi scambi di idee mi fanno bene. Mi danno altri punti di vista che, in altre parole, sono speranza. Anche se sollevano più domande che risposte.

È vero anche quello che ha detto Giorgio. Io vivo in una grigia noia profonda e non ho idea del perché. In perenne attesa che succeda qualcosa a riaccendermi. Altrimenti mi alzo, vado a lavorare, dormo, mi rialzo...
Non riesco a vedere un perché, uno scopo, degli stimoli che destino il mio interesse. Non so perché veda le persone attorno a me fare la loro vita ed essere sereni e appagati e io abbia questo senso di noia e prevedibilità della vita quotidiana come una persistente nausea.


----------



## Carola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Feath il meglio x me si ma in questi caso ponderi il meglio x tutti in ogni ambito
Il meglio x me ad es lavorativam parlando era accettare un trasferimento
Definitivo
Avrei fatto cosa mi piace di più avrei avuto le persone giuste più soldi 
Ma significava sradicare figli abitudini felici
X andare in un posto dove alta qualità o termini di assistenza tasse ecc ma buon dio mancavano cose che in Italia diamo x scontate...
Ma anche perché la mia alternativa qui e'buona, poi da sola nonostante questo sarei andata
È normale che non ragioni solo x te stessa quando hai una famiglia dove non stai male
Questo e'il punto
Non stai male

Non ho sacrificato nessun agnello
Ora mio ex sta male lo so ma o andavamo avanti come andavamo o inutile si aspettasse che io mandasti a gambe all aria mia famiglia
Mai detto ma nemmeno fatto capire

Comunque lo conosco e reagisce e capisce
Come sai si è separato senza avere me come alternativa 
Pensa a se dice

Dovresti pensare anche tu meno a cosa succede in giro e fare esempi e concentrarsi x te li adesso
E coinvolgere tua moglie in primis in questi pensieri feath


----------



## feather (21 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> E coinvolgere tua moglie in primis in questi pensieri feath


Ma figurati.. È lontana mille anni luce dal sentire e poter capire tutto questo. Tutte queste belle storie nel suo mondo non esistono nemmeno. 
Pensi che non ci abbia provato?
Ma non si riesce neanche ad avvicinarsi a un discorso del genere.


----------



## Carola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Senti feath ma parli di lei come di un incapace di intendere....
Io non ci credo scusa
Se ti metto occhi negli occhi ?

Se no era cosi già prima e ti sposò una cosi x poi lamentar teme scusa?
Va bene tutto ma davvero parli di lei come di una che vive nel suo mondo e ci credo che tu batti i coperchi
Ma scuotila!!!


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Il dolore conseguente a una decisione volontaria ha SEMPRE una contropartita. Ti faresti anche togliere un polmone se c'è una contropartita.
> *C'è sempre una valutazione per capire se il dolore che provochi a te o a un altro è "giustificato", controbilanciato, ripagato.* Mettici l'aggettivo che ti piace di più ma il concetto l'hai capito.
> rosa ha fatto soffrire il suo ex perché il tutto era "giustificato" dal fatto che la cosa fa star bene lei. Ha fatto le sue valutazioni e scelto quello che le sembrava migliore per lei. H7 uguale.
> Che non ti piaccia il termine posso capire ma il concetto mi pare sia quello, no?
> ...


Riassumo, provoco un dolore se so che potrà dare un valore aggiunto alla mia vita, altrimenti me ne resto fermo. E' così? Tua moglie l'hai scelta per "fare quella famiglia" appunto, non perchè l'amavi. L'errore sta qui, secondo me. Ed è un errore che avete fatto in due. Se tua moglie ti amasse ti lascerebbe andare.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath una domanda, se tua moglie iniziasse a flirtare con uno
> Ti darebbe fastidio? A pelle?
> Sarebbe unaliberazione?
> Saresti felice x lei se avesse una storia?
> Se si scopasse uno ?


Poiché la mia storia e' molto simile a quella di Feather mi permetto di intervenire e rispondere per me: mi sentirei LIBERATO, come se mi schiudesse una possibilità di ricominciare dopo una lunga prigionia volontaria, si badi bene, non imposta da mia moglie.


----------



## feather (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Riassumo, provoco un dolore se so che potrà dare un valore aggiunto alla mia vita, altrimenti me ne resto fermo. E' così?


Ti piace il termine valore aggiunto? Usiamo quello allora. Si, solo che il "valore aggiunto" non deve essere necessariamente per la tua vita, potrebbe anche essere per la vita di qualcuno a cui tieni molto, il cui gesto poi gratifica diventando un atto egoistico comunque.
Ma il punto è che questo "valore aggiunto" ci deve essere, altrimenti è masochismo patologico.



MK ha detto:


> Tua moglie l'hai scelta per "fare quella famiglia" appunto, non perchè l'amavi. L'errore sta qui, secondo me. Ed è un errore che avete fatto in due. Se tua moglie ti amasse ti lascerebbe andare.


Si, l'errore sta lì. E sono anche (moderatamente) convinto che lei non ami me, ma la famigliola del Mulino Bianco che ha creato. Ma questo nulla toglie al dolore che le provocherei distruggendogliela, anche se oramai è solo una facciata di cartapesta. 
E questo doloro non ha un "valore aggiunto" per nessuno al momento, se c'è io non riesco a vederlo così chiaramente.
Non sono sicuro ci sia questo valore per me, ne per lei o per mio figlio.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ti piace il termine valore aggiunto? Usiamo quello allora. Si, solo che il "valore aggiunto" non deve essere necessariamente per la tua vita, potrebbe anche essere per la vita di qualcuno a cui tieni molto, il cui gesto poi gratifica diventando un atto egoistico comunque.
> Ma il punto è che questo "valore aggiunto" ci deve essere, altrimenti è masochismo patologico.
> 
> 
> ...


E allora resta impantanato nell'attesa che arrivi un'altra principessa azzurra a salvarti...


----------



## feather (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E allora resta impantanato nell'attesa che arrivi un'altra principessa azzurra a salvarti...


Infatti... È quello che sto facendo, anche se temo la principessa azzura non ci sia e che quindi rimarrò in questo pantano.
Ma li fuori il pantano non c'è? Perché da qui mi pare di vedere pantano fino all'orrizzonte.
Davvero separarmi mi tirerebbe fuori dal pantano?


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti... È quello che sto facendo, anche se temo la principessa azzura non ci sia e che quindi rimarrò in questo pantano.
> Ma li fuori il pantano non c'è? Perché da qui mi pare di vedere pantano fino all'orrizzonte.
> Davvero separarmi mi tirerebbe fuori dal pantano?


Non lo so Feather se separarti ti porterebbe fuori dal pantano. Ognuno di noi ha il proprio percorso. Io mi sono separata quando mio marito si è innamorato di un'altra donna, una donna sbagliata ma lui l'amava. E non amava più me. Ma io me ne sono sempre fottuta della famiglia del Mulino Bianco.


----------



## feather (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so Feather se separarti ti porterebbe fuori dal pantano. Ognuno di noi ha il proprio percorso. Io mi sono separata quando mio marito si è innamorato di un'altra donna, una donna sbagliata ma lui l'amava. E non amava più me. Ma io me ne sono sempre fottuta della famiglia del Mulino Bianco.


E invece mia moglie ci tiene, la mia amante pure e anche rosa in un certo qual modo. Mi sembra che la maggioranza voglia questo quadretto così bello e rassicurante. Una ambiente caldo e prottetto dove ci si sente accettate e amate.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E invece mia moglie ci tiene, la mia amante pure e anche rosa in un certo qual modo. Mi sembra che la maggioranza voglia questo quadretto così bello e rassicurante. Una ambiente caldo e prottetto dove ci si sente accettate e amate.


Feather lo vuoi anche tu. Altrimenti ne saresti già fuori :smile:


----------



## feather (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Feather lo vuoi anche tu. Altrimenti ne saresti già fuori :smile:


Non è esatto, io vorrei poter avere un grado di condivisione profondo con la mia compagna. E dato che non lo avrò ne qui ne fuori non vedo perché distruggere tutto per procurare dolore a lei e a mio figlio e non avere comunque niente io.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non è esatto, io vorrei poter avere un grado di condivisione profondo con la mia compagna. E dato che non lo avrò ne qui ne fuori non vedo perché distruggere tutto per procurare dolore a lei e a mio figlio *e non avere comunque niente io*.


Ecco


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non è esatto, io vorrei poter avere un grado di condivisione profondo con la mia compagna. E dato che non lo avrò ne qui ne fuori non vedo perché distruggere tutto per procurare dolore a lei e a mio figlio e non avere comunque niente io.


Il problema è che non ti rendi conto di quanto hai, guardando quello che non hai.
Ma forse in fondo lo sai, visto che (pur attribuendo l'apprezzamento per l'esistente solo a tua moglie e tuo figlio) non vuoi perderlo senza una contropartita adeguata.
Traducendo tu vorresti l'amore sconvolgente, coinvolgente passionale con grande condivisione intellettuale e progettuale (eh io aggiungerei pure la colonna sonora  ! Chi non lo vorrebbe?!) nel frattempo ti godi il mulino bianco di cartapesta che è già una bella cosa che non tutti hanno e che è certamente meglio del nulla (vedi La storia infinita).


----------



## feather (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che non ti rendi conto di quanto hai, guardando quello che non hai.
> Ma forse in fondo lo sai, visto che (pur attribuendo l'apprezzamento per l'esistente solo a tua moglie e tuo figlio) non vuoi perderlo senza una contropartita adeguata.
> Traducendo tu vorresti l'amore sconvolgente, coinvolgente passionale con grande condivisione intellettuale e progettuale (eh io aggiungerei pure la colonna sonora  ! Chi non lo vorrebbe?!) nel frattempo ti godi il mulino bianco di cartapesta che è già una bella cosa che non tutti hanno e che è certamente meglio del nulla (vedi La storia infinita).


Sostanzialmente corretto. Ma non hai finito il post...


----------



## Carola (22 Febbraio 2014)

Scusa feath ma parla x te!
Che quadrettò rassicurante se ho ritato una bomba che ha creato mica poco scompiglio
Che stai a di ?
Ho scelto di stare qui perché ci sto meglio
Che sia x ora o che sia x sempre
Io avevo la possibilità di un uomo
Disposto ad una vita con me diciamo la tutta
O almeno a provarci 
Evidentemente io e pure la tua amante stiamo meglio dove stiamo che poi tu te la voglia giustificate cosi
Anche mio ex amante a dirmi che mi nascondi ho paura dell amore di lasciare un nido 
Se vi fa stare meglio al posto di dire hanno scelto altro buon x voi
Ma non siamo tutte qui ad adattarsi eh vittime del sistema 
Sia io è minpare di capire tua ex abbiamo lavoro indipendenza economica ecc ecc mica la palla al piede 
Inizia a pensare che  si possa scegliere e scegli anche tu x te stesso
Sei peggio di tua moglie
Lei vuole quello e ce l ha
Tu no e ti lamenti e ti croglioli
Almeno mio ex si e separato 
Dei cazzus reagisci no?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente corretto. Ma non hai finito il post...


----------



## feather (23 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Dei cazzus reagisci no?


Reagisci facendo cosa esattamente? Perché io davvero non lo so.


----------



## feather (23 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Mi hai detto qual'è il problema, non quale possa essere la soluzione secondo te.
Dovrei quindi farmi andar bene il mulino di cartapesta e non rompere?


----------



## Innominata (23 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Mi hai detto qual'è il problema, non quale possa essere la soluzione secondo te.
> Dovrei quindi farmi andar bene il mulino di cartapesta e non rompere?


Riciclo e parafraso l'espressione di Nausicaa (che ho già utilizzato ormai almeno venti volte senza citare la fonte:mexican, più che non rompere dovresti fare un'assidua manutenzione, il più possibile , più di quanto ti possa sembrare possibile, del tuo benessere e del tuo mulino come si chiama. Questo non parte dalla gestione immediata delle emozioni, ma mira a quello, si spera, come punto d'arrivo. La manutenzione si fa riverniciando di colore e aggiungendo complementi d'arredo, ma prevede anche qualche picconata. Prendo di nuovo ad esempio il fatto del mazzo di fiori a San Valentino: il gesto gentile poteva avere corso, ma accompagnato da una chiara spiegazione che quei fiori ti ricordavano lei, anche se i tuoi pensieri non sono quelli di un marito. Se in risposta ti avesse randellato con i gambi, sarebbe stato comunque un modo per far circolare un'emozione, un detto. Riverniciature e picconate, tenendo presente cosa si vuole rappresentare, andrebbero cercate, intanto, nella quotidianità, perché senza questo anche la grande picconata fuori non avrebbe tutta questa forza di rinnovamento, com'è già stato.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Mi hai detto qual'è il problema, non quale possa essere la soluzione secondo te.
> Dovrei quindi farmi andar bene il mulino di cartapesta e non rompere?


Io mi prenderei una pausa di riflessione. Una bella discussione pacata e civile con tua moglie. Io ci sono e ci sarò sempre, per te, per nostro figlio, ma - come ti sarai accorta dalla mia assoluta mancanza di gesti affettuosi nei tuoi confronti - sono congelato dentro, e devo capire DA SOLO cosa mi sta succedendo.


----------



## Innominata (23 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io mi prenderei una pausa di riflessione. Una bella discussione pacata e civile con tua moglie. Io ci sono e ci sarò sempre, per te, per nostro figlio, ma - come ti sarai accorta dalla mia assoluta mancanza di gesti affettuosi nei tuoi confronti - sono congelato dentro, e devo capire DA SOLO cosa mi sta succedendo.





Ma da solo siamo punto e a capo. Feather ha detto che desidera intensamente una condivisione, anzi ne ha bisogno. Temo che da solo inoltre si lascerebbe irretire dal richiamo dell'accidia (quella del melancolico). L'ideale, dico ideale, per quanto sembri impraticabile, sarebbe coinvolgere la moglie, non in senso propriamente amoroso, ma sollecitando reazioni, muovendo risposte, con la sicurezza e sulla base che adesso si sta solo cercando di capire, senza correre verso una conclusione, e nessuno dei due può  farlo senza l'apporto dell'altro. In un certo senso, Feather da quello che ha raccontato finora, dovrebbe prendersi anche il compito di ottenere una reazione meno silenziosa e meno immota della moglie; oserei pensare che potrebbe essere anche una cosa che fa al suo servizio. Un atto d'amore verso la persona.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma da solo siamo punto e a capo. Feather ha detto che desidera intensamente una condivisione, anzi ne ha bisogno. Temo che da solo inoltre si lascerebbe irretire dal richiamo dell'accidia (quella del melancolico). L'ideale, dico ideale, per quanto sembri impraticabile, sarebbe coinvolgere la moglie, non in senso propriamente amoroso, ma sollecitando reazioni, muovendo risposte, con la sicurezza e sulla base che adesso si sta solo cercando di capire, senza correre verso una conclusione, e nessuno dei due può  farlo senza l'apporto dell'altro. In un certo senso, Feather da quello che ha raccontato finora, dovrebbe prendersi anche il compito di ottenere una reazione meno silenziosa e meno immota della moglie; oserei pensare che potrebbe essere anche una cosa che fa al suo servizio. *Un atto d'amore verso la persona*.


Atto d'amore? Ma Feather amore non ne prova. La condivisione è bellissima ma se non si sa stare in piedi da soli non porta da nessuna parte.


----------



## Innominata (23 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Atto d'amore? Ma Feather amore non ne prova. La condivisione è bellissima ma se non si sa stare in piedi da soli non porta da nessuna parte.


Ognuno ama secondo i mezzi biologici, chimici, intellettuali, sentimentali e culturali che ha. In questo caso amore sarebbe un atto più operativo, quindi non legato a una passione, ma volto a conservare un'immagine di se' e di lei meno opaca, mutacica, rinunciataria. Una cura, una manutenzione, una forma amorevole di rispetto, un inter-esse. Questi due secondo me potrebbero curare la propria immobilità ognuno cercando di sollecitare al movimento quella dell'altro. Il problema e', chi inizia? Da quello che dice Feather la moglie appare la più areattiva. Tra l'altro, se non si prova a fare questo, in ogni caso resterebbe sempre qualcosa di inevaso, di segretamente operante nell'ombra fino a distruttivita' più gravi. L'immobilita' tra-di-loro diventerebbe persecutoria, e i tra-di-loro è un fatto di entrambi, riguarda lo spazio condiviso. Che contribuisce a fare l'immagine di se' anche individuale.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ognuno ama secondo i mezzi biologici, chimici, intellettuali, sentimentali e culturali che ha. In questo caso amore sarebbe un atto più operativo, quindi non legato a una passione, ma volto a conservare un'immagine di se' e di lei meno opaca, mutacica, rinunciataria. Una cura, una manutenzione, una forma amorevole di rispetto, un inter-esse. Questi due secondo me potrebbero curare la propria immobilità ognuno cercando di sollecitare al movimento quella dell'altro. Il problema e', chi inizia? Da quello che dice Feather la moglie appare la più areattiva. Tra l'altro, se non si prova a fare questo, in ogni caso resterebbe sempre qualcosa di inevaso, di segretamente operante nell'ombra fino a distruttivita' più gravi. L'immobilita' tra-di-loro diventerebbe persecutoria, e i tra-di-loro è un fatto di entrambi, riguarda lo spazio condiviso. Che contribuisce a fare l'immagine di se' anche individuale.


Ma Feather si è innamorato di un'altra donna. Indietro non torna. Potrebbe essere più affettuoso sì. O potrebbe risvegliarsi la moglie e cercare fuori da questo matrimonio l'amore che le manca. Forse il ricordo del precedente matrimonio fallito, il figlio ancora piccolo la tengono dentro al pantano. L'ho già detto, se lo amasse davvero qualcosa farebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Mi hai detto qual'è il problema, non quale possa essere la soluzione secondo te.
> Dovrei quindi farmi andar bene il mulino di cartapesta e non rompere?


Se non sei in grado (per problemi tuoi o anche per pura sfiga) di creare un'altra situazione, io penso che tu debba apprezzare profondamente quello che hai, che non è poco. Questo è il mio modo di sentire e di vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Riciclo e parafraso l'espressione di Nausicaa (che ho già utilizzato ormai almeno venti volte senza citare la fonte:mexican, più che non rompere dovresti fare un'assidua manutenzione, il più possibile , più di quanto ti possa sembrare possibile, del tuo benessere e del tuo mulino come si chiama. Questo non parte dalla gestione immediata delle emozioni, ma mira a quello, si spera, come punto d'arrivo. La manutenzione si fa riverniciando di colore e aggiungendo complementi d'arredo, ma prevede anche qualche picconata. Prendo di nuovo ad esempio il fatto del mazzo di fiori a San Valentino: il gesto gentile poteva avere corso, ma accompagnato da una chiara spiegazione che quei fiori ti ricordavano lei, anche se i tuoi pensieri non sono quelli di un marito. Se in risposta ti avesse randellato con i gambi, sarebbe stato comunque un modo per far circolare un'emozione, un detto. Riverniciature e picconate, tenendo presente cosa si vuole rappresentare, andrebbero cercate, intanto, nella quotidianità, perché senza questo anche la grande picconata fuori non avrebbe tutta questa forza di rinnovamento, com'è già stato.


:up:


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> dovresti fare un'assidua manutenzione, il più possibile , più di quanto ti possa sembrare possibile, del tuo benessere e del tuo mulino come si chiama. Questo non parte dalla gestione immediata delle emozioni, ma mira a quello, si spera, come punto d'arrivo. La manutenzione si fa riverniciando di colore e aggiungendo complementi d'arredo, ma prevede anche qualche picconata. Prendo di nuovo ad esempio il fatto del mazzo di fiori a San Valentino: il gesto gentile poteva avere corso, ma accompagnato da una chiara spiegazione che quei fiori ti ricordavano lei, anche se i tuoi pensieri non sono quelli di un marito. Se in risposta ti avesse randellato con i gambi, sarebbe stato comunque un modo per far circolare un'emozione, un detto. Riverniciature e picconate, tenendo presente cosa si vuole rappresentare, andrebbero cercate, intanto, nella quotidianità, perché senza questo anche la grande picconata fuori non avrebbe tutta questa forza di rinnovamento, com'è già stato.





Innominata ha detto:


> Ognuno ama secondo i mezzi biologici, chimici, intellettuali, sentimentali e culturali che ha. In questo caso amore sarebbe un atto più operativo, quindi non legato a una passione, ma volto a conservare un'immagine di se' e di lei meno opaca, mutacica, rinunciataria. Una cura, una manutenzione, una forma amorevole di rispetto, un inter-esse. Questi due secondo me potrebbero curare la propria immobilità ognuno cercando di sollecitare al movimento quella dell'altro. Il problema e', chi inizia? Da quello che dice Feather la moglie appare la più areattiva. Tra l'altro, se non si prova a fare questo, in ogni caso resterebbe sempre qualcosa di inevaso, di segretamente operante nell'ombra fino a distruttivita' più gravi. L'immobilita' tra-di-loro diventerebbe persecutoria, e i tra-di-loro è un fatto di entrambi, riguarda lo spazio condiviso. Che contribuisce a fare l'immagine di se' anche individuale.





MK ha detto:


> Ma Feather si è innamorato di un'altra donna. Indietro non torna. Potrebbe essere più affettuoso sì. O potrebbe risvegliarsi la moglie e cercare fuori da questo matrimonio l'amore che le manca. Forse il ricordo del precedente matrimonio fallito, il figlio ancora piccolo la tengono dentro al pantano. L'ho già detto, se lo amasse davvero qualcosa farebbe.


Ringrazio entrambe per le risposte, ci sto riflettendo molto.

Non ho capito però dove starebbe la maggior reattività di mia moglie.

Un'altra domanda che mi faccio è: se io fossi più affettuoso con lei. Non le renderebbe ancora più difficile staccarsi e cercare fuori quello che io non posso darle?


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non sei in grado (per problemi tuoi o anche per pura sfiga) di creare un'altra situazione, io penso che tu debba apprezzare profondamente quello che hai, che non è poco. Questo è il mio modo di sentire e di vivere.


Ma io so benissimo di avere una vita che sulla carta sfiora la perfezione. Non sono ne cieco ne cretino (non così tanto almeno). So quanto io abbia e quanto sia fortunato ad averlo.
Ma questo non toglie che mi manca un pezzo. Una compagna con cui parlare.


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io so benissimo di avere una vita che sulla carta sfiora la perfezione. Non sono ne cieco ne cretino (non così tanto almeno). So quanto io abbia e quanto sia fortunato ad averlo.
> Ma questo non toglie che mi manca un pezzo. Una compagna con cui parlare.




Ti chiedo e scusami se forse l'hai già spiegato e me lo sono perso...
Sposando tua moglie pensi di aver fatto un errore di valutazione a suo tempo?
Oppure avevi già scorto, magari molto vagamente, quelli che sarebbero diventati i vostri problemi futuri come coppia, ma andava bene comunque per fare quella famiglia che progettavi?


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

mi chiedo, perché quello che cerchi, che è qualcuno con qui parlare, scambiarti ... 
lo debba ricoprire proprio una compagna? Se è lo scambio, non lo potrebbe riempire un buon amico/a?

O il tutto è legato anche con l'unione dei due corpi? Così, la storia cambia di molto ... 

sienne


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Si anche io non comprendo come ti sei cosi impossibile con tua moglie
Dici che uscite andate  in gita cenerete insieme 

Non è che più semplicemente hai scoperto cose con quell altra donna che boh... Forse ignoravi esistenza e basta al cuore non si comanda, probabilmente e'questo altrimenti continuavi come prima ...
Non so ho impressione che quell altratrasesso coinvolgimento ecc ecc ti abbia un po aperto un mondo
Poliva sapere nelle quotidianità come sarebbe
Certo più vivace
Sono due donne molto diverse mi pare bene di capire
......


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi chiedo, perché quello che cerchi, che è qualcuno con qui parlare, scambiarti ...
> lo debba ricoprire proprio una compagna? Se è lo scambio, non lo potrebbe riempire un buon amico/a?
> ...


Si e no. Il "ruolo" lo potrebbe anche ricoprire un buon amico, almeno in parte. Manca comunque la parte fisica, non verbale della comunicazione che si esprime con il sesso.
Ma il problema più grosso sarebbe che comunque ho in casa una persona che non è una "compagna", ma una collaboratrice. Siamo distanti, vicini tutto il giorno ma distanti.
Non so se mi spiego, la mancanza di qualcuno con cui condividere è un problema, ce n'è poi un altro che è condividere la vita con una persona che sento distante. Sono due problemi, se vuoi, separati.


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti chiedo e scusami se forse l'hai già spiegato e me lo sono perso...
> Sposando tua moglie pensi di aver fatto un errore di valutazione a suo tempo?
> Oppure avevi già scorto, magari molto vagamente, quelli che sarebbero diventati i vostri problemi futuri come coppia, ma andava bene comunque per fare quella famiglia che progettavi?


Ho fatto un errore di valutazione a suo tempo. Volevo così tanto una famiglia che non ho tenuto nella debita considerazione altri aspetti che reputavo secondari e suscettibili di 'aggiustarsi' con il tempo.
Ho fatto una cazzata, lo so. Avrei dovuto rimanere da solo. E crescere per conto mio prima di fare danni in giro. Ma ormai la cazzata l'ho fatta e in qualche modo devo sopravviverci e limitare al contempo i danni, che sono interamente mia responsabilità dato che l'errore di valutazione è, appunto, tutto mio.


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si anche io non comprendo come ti sei cosi impossibile con tua moglie
> Dici che uscite andate  in gita cenerete insieme
> 
> Non è che più semplicemente hai scoperto cose con quell altra donna che boh... Forse ignoravi esistenza e basta al cuore non si comanda, probabilmente e'questo altrimenti continuavi come prima ...
> ...


Senza la mia ex amante avrei continuato come prima perché non mi sarei accorto, per chissà quanto tempo ancora di che relazione abbiamo. Invece dopo aver intravisto il grado di condivisione possibile con una compagna.. Ora farmi bastare la "collaborazione" di prima non ci riesco più.

Andare a cena? E parlare di cosa? Di cazzatine irrilevanti mentre penso a quanto leggevo negli occhi della mia ex amante?
Non mi pare una bella idea.


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ho fatto un errore di valutazione a suo tempo. Volevo così tanto una famiglia che non ho tenuto nella debita considerazione altri aspetti che reputavo secondari e suscettibili di 'aggiustarsi' con il tempo.
> Ho fatto una cazzata, lo so. Avrei dovuto rimanere da solo. E crescere per conto mio prima di fare danni in giro. Ma ormai la cazzata l'ho fatta e in qualche modo devo sopravviverci e limitare al contempo i danni, che sono interamente mia responsabilità dato che l'errore di valutazione è, appunto, tutto mio.



...allora è un casino, ma lo sai già.
Mi sa che tu abbia trovato l'amore vero con l'altra, la sua essenza, che solo dopo averlo provato ci se ne rende conto.
Ora ti ho inquadrato molto meglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Si e no. Il "ruolo" lo potrebbe anche ricoprire un buon amico, almeno in parte. Manca comunque la parte fisica, non verbale della comunicazione che si esprime con il sesso.
> Ma il problema più grosso sarebbe che comunque ho in casa una persona che non è una "compagna", ma una collaboratrice. Siamo distanti, vicini tutto il giorno ma distanti.
> *Non so se mi spiego, la mancanza di qualcuno con cui condividere è un problema, ce n'è poi un altro che è condividere la vita con una persona che sento distante*. Sono due problemi, se vuoi, separati.


Mon amì Fitér, questo si chiama soffrire di solitudine, secondo me.


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mon amì Fitér, questo si chiama soffrire di solitudine, secondo me.


Peggio. Da solo non sto male. Ma dover vivere con qualcuno e sentirlo distante è, se possibile, anche peggio. Perché in una certa misura ti tocca anche fingere.
Ma si, sono solo. Per ridicolo possa sembrare, gli unici scambi degni di nota li ho qui e con un'altra donna con cui ogni tanto scambio delle email.


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Però occhio feath
Mio ex dice uguale
Di me
Ma nella quotidianità non sono sempre quella che vedeva probabilmente
Sono intanto una scassapalle senza eguali se mi ci metto
Negli occhi mi vedrebbe anche scazzo tensione stanchezza nervosissimo
Cose che dice che già vedeva
Ok
Ma senza l entusiasmo di tutto il contesto non so eh
Io temo un po le idealizzazioni

Anche se mi pat di capire che tu in tua moglie vedi il vuoto
Mi sembra quasi pazzesco sia come la descrivi feath
Non ha un guizzo un po di ironia dolcezza qualcosa che te la renda ancora un minimo apprezzabile a dispetto di quell altra che vedo come una dea???


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non ha un guizzo un po di ironia dolcezza qualcosa che te la renda ancora un minimo apprezzabile a dispetto di quell altra che vedo come una dea???


Ma certo che la apprezzo. È dolce, tenera e premurosa fino all'eccesso. 
Non sono qualità da poco per una persona con cui devi vivere. Oltre a sottostare a praticamente qualsiasi decisione io possa prendere. 
L'altra di sicuro non è così. Se vuole qualcosa sarebbero cazzi amari farla desistere. 
È molto più determinata e spendacciona. 
Non è che l'altra sia esente da difetti, solo che li controbilancia ampiamente con la capacità di capirmi. Cosa di cui mia moglie, pur nella sua infinita dolcezza è incapace di fare.


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Non so
Questa ti intriga e tua moglie no

Capirti mica tanto dal momento che avesse capito non ti avrebbe intortato con farti vedere o immaginare un futuro insieme scusami 

Comunque io sono dell idea che il sesso lafada padrona sempre e sovente e come diceva la mia psicologa più facile recuperare rapporto in crisi x tensioni ed incomprensioni se  si scopa ancora bene che recuperarlo se distanti anche li

Magari mi sbaglio ma se non ti riesce di amarla sta ragazza lasciarla feath


----------



## Innominata (24 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ringrazio entrambe per le risposte, ci sto riflettendo molto.
> 
> Non ho capito però dove starebbe la maggior reattività di mia moglie.
> 
> Un'altra domanda che mi faccio è: se io fossi più affettuoso con lei. Non le renderebbe ancora più difficile staccarsi e cercare fuori quello che io non posso darle?


Ho scritto che tua moglie è la più *a*reattiva, non la più reattiva. Si tratterebbe appunto di ottenere da lei una rezione qualsiasi (non un' ab-reazione, proprio una reazione nel senso di risposta qualsiasi a una tua azione, in modo da metterla in condizioni di stare su un argomento -questo perché tu la descrivi come molto immota-).
Da che mondo è mondo un sacco di donne si attaccano a chi le tratta male, non a chi le tratta affettuosamente (Ferradini docet!), ma insomma voglio dire non è una discriminante...Il fatto è proprio non illuderla, è sforzarsi di forzarla o portarla a una considerazione del problema più aperta, ma perché tu ti sforzi di farlo. Ci sono diversi contenuti nell'essere affettuoso...i tuoi gesti affettuosi andrebbero messi in una cornice che non è, al momento, quella dell'amore coniugale, e quando senti affetto per lei dovresti dimostrarglielo dicendo che devi dirle che è una cosa vera ma non è l'amore che si prova verso una donna che si ama di amor coniugale. I gesti li sai tu (a noi hai detto che baceresti la terra dove cammina...e ci hai spiegato bene in che senso, e qual è la coloritura del sentimento). Poi si tratterà di trovare una cornice alla vostra storia...ma quello è il punto finale; tu hai ragionissima a dire che la sua autostima va tutelata, ma questo si può fare solo lavorando piano piano allo smantellamento dell'ambiguità, del non detto, del sottinteso, dell'incerto e dell'eternamente rimandato. Un accordo si può trovare solo "discutendo" i termini dell'accordo, ma quali potrebbero mai essere se le supposizioni si affastellano?  Un'idea? Io ogni giorno le direi UNA (ma tutti tutti i giorni) una frase su di voi. E gentilmente le chiederei cosa ne pensa. Un séguito di giorni contenente ognuno una discreta e affettuosa domanda espressa, provocherà pur una "risposta"...


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Scusa ma unadonna che sentisse di non essere amata di amore coniugale ( paura ultimam in giro di amore coniugale ne vedo molto come dice feath... Aziendale posto sicuro e del poco detto...idea mia il matrimonio affossa)
Comunque dicevo chiaro che sentirà ballare la sua autostima sai che mi frega che mi ami e voglia bene come ad una sorella dovrei gioire di questo?
Quindi meglio indorarla poco sta pastiglia 
Ci si può volete bene ma essere sinceri sapendo però che ci rimarrà male e autostima certo che vacillerà 

Magari le data spinta x reagire e dare un calcio in culo a feath che ne sappiamo noi?
Acque chete le più imprevedibili

Detto questo feath ma la tua ex cosa ti d


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Scusa partita mail
Cosa ti diceva di suo marito?
Petche tra voi se ho capito bene c era una storia ben oltre il sesso
Non capisco se ti abbia illuso o ti sia illuso tu perché alla ricerca proprio di altro e quindi la tua crisi fosse ben presente già prima dell arrivo di questa donna.


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Scusa partita mail
> Cosa ti diceva di suo marito?
> Petche tra voi se ho capito bene c era una storia ben oltre il sesso
> Non capisco se ti abbia illuso o ti sia illuso tu perché alla ricerca proprio di altro e quindi la tua crisi fosse ben presente già prima dell arrivo di questa donna.


Abbi pazienza ma mi pare tu abbia detto qualcosa di interessante qui ma davvero faccio farla a capire. Se me lo riscrivi in italiano per favore,  non sono sicuro di aver capito cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma mi pare tu abbia detto qualcosa di interessante qui ma davvero faccio farla a capire. Se me lo riscrivi in italiano per favore, non sono sicuro di aver capito cosa vuoi dire.




Ma voi scrivete da cellulare o pc?

Vedo qui certe robe kmetriche e anche nel  blog righe  fitte fitte tipo tebe e mi mi dico sarà da pc perché con  sti tastini nonostante e io non abbia le dita tozze …come si faccia (e  il tempo..dove trovate il tempo al pomeriggio??...arrrggg) 

Cmq a parte questo


… ti chiedevo , visto che mi pare che x entrambi  ci sia stata una storia molto coinvolgente  non solo di sesso, lei ti capiva, tu la capivi (chissà perché in queste storie extra senza rotture ci si capisce sempre meglio che con i proprio mariti mogli compagni e c’è + coinvolgimento..mistero e l ho provato pure io  non è ironia la mia..)

Mi chiedevo se fosse cosi x entrambi o se tu , preso di testa di cuore di pancia, non avessi enfatizzato un po certi suoi atteggiamenti/ comportamenti frasi dette e non dette..(gli sgaurdi a volte ..si sa..dicono ben di più)

Un  po miserve, mi  metto sotto esame perché nonostante io non abbia mai spinto x avere nulla di più ne x immaginarci anziani mano nella mano..il mio ex amante ci ha sperato e non essendo un coglione che si innammmmora facile, bè forse in qualcosa ho sbagliato pure io

Ora non ho più tempo.sorry


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> R
> Un'altra domanda che mi faccio è: se io fossi più affettuoso con lei. Non le renderebbe ancora più difficile staccarsi e cercare fuori quello che io non posso darle?


Feather se non ti stacchi tu lei non ti lascia. Magari potrebbe trovarsi un'amante. Magari...


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io so benissimo di avere una vita che sulla carta sfiora la perfezione. Non sono ne cieco ne cretino (non così tanto almeno). So quanto io abbia e quanto sia fortunato ad averlo.
> Ma questo non toglie che mi manca un pezzo.* Una compagna con cui parlare*.


E fare l'amore. O hai deciso di votarti pure alla castità?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io so benissimo di avere una vita che sulla carta sfiora la perfezione. Non sono ne cieco ne cretino (non così tanto almeno). So quanto io abbia e quanto sia fortunato ad averlo.
> Ma questo non toglie che mi manca un pezzo. Una compagna con cui parlare.


Intendevo che adesso, mentre vivi adesso, godere davvero di quello che hai. Domani non si sa. Ma ora godi quello che hai, anche se non tutto.


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ringrazio entrambe per le risposte, ci sto riflettendo molto.
> 
> Non ho capito però dove starebbe la maggior reattività di mia moglie.
> 
> Un'altra domanda che mi faccio è: se io fossi più affettuoso con lei. Non le renderebbe *ancora più difficile staccarsi e cercare *fuori quello che io non posso darle?



Non è detto, perchè da come ne parli lei comunque 'ti vuole',non cerca in giro,   perciò dal momento che tu magari per tanti anni ancora resterai con lei, tanto vale vivere il meglio possibile, che senso ha fare sesso con chi capita e con chi non provi niente quando hai vicino almeno una donna a cui vuoi molto bene e la madre di tuo figlio? Forse riprendendo una vita affettiva e sessuale soddisfacente con lei  potresti e potreste  vivere meglio, certo, non devi partire avendo in testa l'ex amante e fare paragoni.


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ringrazio entrambe per le risposte, ci sto riflettendo molto.
> 
> Non ho capito però dove starebbe la maggior reattività di mia moglie.
> 
> Un'altra domanda che mi faccio è: se io fossi più affettuoso con lei. Non le renderebbe *ancora più difficile staccarsi e cercare *fuori quello che io non posso darle?



Non è detto, perchè da come ne parli lei comunque 'ti vuole',non cerca in giro,   perciò dal momento che tu magari per tanti anni ancora resterai con lei, tanto vale vivere il meglio possibile, che senso ha fare sesso con chi capita e con chi non provi niente quando hai vicino almeno una donna a cui vuoi molto bene e la madre di tuo figlio? Forse riprendendo una vita affettiva e sessuale soddisfacente con lei  potresti e potreste  vivere meglio, certo, non devi partire avendo in testa l'ex amante e fare paragoni.


----------



## feather (25 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma voi scrivete da cellulare o pc?
> 
> Vedo qui certe robe kmetriche e anche nel  blog righe  fitte fitte tipo tebe e mi mi dico sarà da pc perché con  sti tastini nonostante e io non abbia le dita tozze …come si faccia (e  il tempo..dove trovate il tempo al pomeriggio??...arrrggg)
> 
> ...


Di solito scrivo dal pc ma spesso anche da cellulare, solo che quando vedo una parola sbagliata la cancello e la riscrivo. 

Io ho tempo al pomeriggio perché lavoro davanti a un computer tutto il santissimo giorno, 5 minuti ogni tanto per scrivere li trovo, e mi fa bene scrivere, mi aiuta a riordinare i pensieri.
Il tempo per le cose che fanno stare bene si trova sempre.

Il discorso è che la mia ex amante è molto intelligente, cosa che, unita alla voglia (all'inizio) di dedicarsi a me, di starmi vicino, le permetteva di capire quello che mi passava per la testa. Poi visto come funzionava a letto posso intuire che siamo persone affini e in sintonia. Almeno come sentire.
Mia moglie questo non lo è capace di fare, e non per mancanza di buona volontà, anzi. A letto poi non ne parliamo proprio.

Tu si, secondo me lo hai illuso. In buona fede sia chiaro, sono certo tu non lo abbia fatto con l'intenzione di ferirlo. Ma lo hai fatto. 
Hai condiviso con lui molto e lui ha creduto che una condivisione così bella e profonda potesse concludersi solo in un modo. Ha creduto male. L'errore è anche suo, sia chiaro. 
Non è tanto il sesso che lo ha ingannato, ma il tuo esserci, le mail, gli sms.. Lui ha creduto che ci fosse ben di più del sesso tra voi. E se così era, sarebbe stato naturale concludere che stavi meglio con lui che con tuo marito. Altrimenti perché andare con lui o chiunque altro se a casa stavi così bene?
Non ha considerato che nel momento in cui tuo marito è tornato ad adempiere la sua parte di bravo maritino affettuoso i motivi per vederlo sono venuti meno, tanto che hai chiuso la storia.
Pensava che quello che c'era tra voi fosse più profondo di così e si è sbagliato.


----------



## feather (25 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Feather se non ti stacchi tu lei non ti lascia. Magari potrebbe trovarsi un'amante. Magari...


E quindi? Dovrei lasciarla io per il suo bene?
A me questa cosa di fare qualcosa per il bene di, mi ha sempre lasciato perplesso. Non sono manco sicuro di quale sia il -mio- bene, figurati quello di un altro/a.
Quindi se rimango la tengo ancorata a una relazione sterile, se me ne vado ferisco lei e il figlio...



MK ha detto:


> E fare l'amore. O hai deciso di votarti pure alla castità?


Adesso come adesso si. Scopare tanto per scopare c'ho anche provato ma... insomma...


----------



## feather (25 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> che senso ha fare sesso con chi capita e con chi non provi niente quando hai vicino almeno una donna a cui vuoi molto bene e la madre di tuo figlio? Forse riprendendo una vita affettiva e sessuale soddisfacente con lei  potresti e potreste  vivere meglio, certo, non devi partire avendo in testa l'ex amante e fare paragoni.


Che mi sembra di fare sesso con un sacco di cemento. Scusa il paragone molto brutto ma davvero. Ho sempre avvertito in lei la completa assenza di 'partecipazione'. Mi ha sempre dato l'impressione di farlo perché è un dovere di moglie. Tanto fastidio tutto sommato non da quindi ogni tanto "bisogna". 
Ma io voglio ben più di una quieta accondiscendenza per fare sesso. Mi passa tutta la poesia così.
Lo so che suona quasi comico ma io davvero così non ci riesco. E mi sono sempre stupito che così tanti mariti siano in grado di fare sesso con una moglie che gli dice di si tanto per farli contenti. Non so come ci riescano. Sarò sbagliato io, non so.
Negli anni ho anche provato a parlargliene ma non si è mossa una foglia.
E ti assicuro che non è un problema di fare paragoni, non ne ho mai fatti. Non mi viene neanche spontaneo farli.


----------



## feather (25 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il fatto è proprio non illuderla, è sforzarsi di forzarla o portarla a una considerazione del problema più aperta, ma perché tu ti sforzi di farlo. Ci sono diversi contenuti nell'essere affettuoso...i tuoi gesti affettuosi andrebbero messi in una cornice che non è, al momento, quella dell'amore coniugale, e quando senti affetto per lei dovresti dimostrarglielo dicendo che devi dirle che è una cosa vera ma non è l'amore che si prova verso una donna che si ama di amor coniugale. I gesti li sai tu (a noi hai detto che baceresti la terra dove cammina...e ci hai spiegato bene in che senso, e qual è la coloritura del sentimento). Poi si tratterà di trovare una cornice alla vostra storia...ma quello è il punto finale; tu hai ragionissima a dire che la sua autostima va tutelata, ma questo si può fare solo lavorando piano piano allo smantellamento dell'ambiguità, del non detto, del sottinteso, dell'incerto e dell'eternamente rimandato. Un accordo si può trovare solo "discutendo" i termini dell'accordo, ma quali potrebbero mai essere se le supposizioni si affastellano?  Un'idea? Io ogni giorno le direi UNA (ma tutti tutti i giorni) una frase su di voi. E gentilmente le chiederei cosa ne pensa. Un séguito di giorni contenente ognuno una discreta e affettuosa domanda espressa, provocherà pur una "risposta"...


Ci sto riflettendo molto su questo.... Punto di vista molto interessante.
Anche se mi pare per certi versi un rigirare il dito nella piaga. Ma è anche vero che questa piaga va curata e disinfettata prima o poi. 

Ma l'anestesia per queste cose non esiste?


----------



## feather (25 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu abbia trovato l'amore vero con l'altra, la sua essenza, che solo dopo averlo provato ci se ne rende conto.


Sono anche più scemo di così.
Mi ero già innamorato in questo modo in passato. Diversi anni fa.. 
Anche quella donna mi ha poi lasciato per un altro uomo (il che di per sé la dice lunga). Avevo rinunciato a quel tipo di relazione, lo credevo una chimera frutto della mia fantasia ma irrealizzabile nella realtà. È anche per questo che avevo deciso di fare una famiglia con mia moglie. Perché sprecare una vita a cercare quello che non esiste?
Poi ho incontrato la mia amante.. ma è finita come l'altra volta. E non credo sia un caso a questo punto...


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sono anche più scemo di così.
> Mi ero già innamorato in questo modo in passato. Diversi anni fa..
> Anche quella donna mi ha poi lasciato per un altro uomo (il che di per sé la dice lunga). Avevo rinunciato a quel tipo di relazione, lo credevo una chimera frutto della mia fantasia ma irrealizzabile nella realtà. È anche per questo che avevo deciso di fare una famiglia con mia moglie. Perché sprecare una vita a cercare quello che non esiste?
> Poi ho incontrato la mia amante.. ma è finita come l'altra volta. E non credo sia un caso a questo punto...




Caro Feather...ma tu non dormi mai?!!

A parte questo, dici che non credi che sia un caso.
Pensi che le donne si spaventino da troppa "sostanza" e che si sentano come un po' soffocare?
Alludi a questo?
La cosa mi incuriosisce perché solitamente questo tende ad essere un atteggiamento femminile.

Se l'hai detto non ricordo, quanti anni hai, se vuoi dirmelo.


----------



## feather (25 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Feather...ma tu non dormi mai?!!
> 
> A parte questo, dici che non credi che sia un caso.
> Pensi che le donne si spaventino da troppa "sostanza" e che si sentano come un po' soffocare?
> ...


Dormo, ma sono 7 ore avanti a voi..
Ho 35 anni.
No, alludo che la sostanza non è troppa, è semplicemente di scarso valore, per questo viene puntualmente scartata. Se la roba è buona una se la porta a casa, se la roba è scadente la si lascia sullo scaffale perché quella che c'è a casa nella dispensa è meglio.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2014)

Io sono spesso in giro e scrivo da dove capita
Comunque feath io sono dell opinione  che uno si faccia delle idee anche un po sulla base di cosa vorrebbe 
Il mio ex mandava sms e mail anche quando non era separato e io non mi illudevo di nulla
Avevano detto la famiglia in primis e quello era

Adesso guarda mi trovi confusa
Mi hascritto che vuole vedermi vuole dirmi cose ... che chiuderla via mail non ha senso non è civile
Io ho una riunione tra dieci minuti

Vuole vedermi x pranzo 

Vorrebbe

Feath io non credo tanto al sacco di cemento quanto che anche chi è dall altra parte se non si sente desiderato forse di blocca
Poi capisco bene invece la persona che si dedica a te petche vuole farlo
Mio
Ex era cosi
Mio marito ad es l attenzione verso il prossimo sta imparando adesso cosa sia
Non x niente credo sia un manager di successo
Vai oltre certi sentimentalismi
Io mi faccio prendere in braccio dalle grane altri e anche io x mio ex c ero
Sempre in effetti
Anche questo gli manca mi dice


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2014)

Non è merce scaduta feath
È che le storie nate quando si è sposati 90 su 100 finiscono cosi a meno di drammi in casa ingestibili
Non è caso di tua ex e nemmeno mio
Dura realtà


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io sono spesso in giro e scrivo da dove capita
> Comunque feath io sono dell opinione  che uno si faccia delle idee anche un po sulla base di cosa vorrebbe
> Il mio ex mandava sms e mail anche quando non era separato e io non mi illudevo di nulla
> Avevano detto la famiglia in primis e quello era
> ...


Buongiorno Ross,mi permetto 1 consiglio posso??non accettare l'invito,al suo posto mi illuderei.Quando e'finita,e'finita...volgarmente parlando qua'si dice''bona le'''.Rende il concetto no?


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2014)

È ciò che penso io
Lui no

Dice che non si illude
Conoscendolo non credo
È cosi determinato e sicuro di se ed intelligente che credo abbia capito
X questo non comprendo il vedersi x dirsi basta


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Dormo, ma sono 7 ore avanti a voi..
> Ho 35 anni.
> No, alludo che la sostanza non è troppa, è semplicemente di scarso valore, per questo viene puntualmente scartata. Se la roba è buona una se la porta a casa, se la roba è scadente la si lascia sullo scaffale perché quella che c'è a casa nella dispensa è meglio.



Puzzola eva feather,
magari allora il tuo è un problema di autostima... se due qualunque ti riducono così.

E' questo il punto feather... sono due qualunque... tu ti aggrappi come un disperato alla prima che ti dedica un poco di attenzione, la ammanti di luce mistica, le dai una importanza che non ha, e così quando la cosa finisce rimani svuotato e devastato.
Alè.
feather, ok che siamo tanti al mondo e che di certo c'è qualcuno adatto a noi là fuori, ma mica è facile trovarlo. Impossibile no, ma neppure facile. E ti sei fermato, rispettivamente: alla prima donna; a tua moglie; alla tua ex amante.
Ti manca "un pò" la capacità di discernimento tra una storia "vera" e una che ti fai solo nella tua testa.

Se scegli male, non è che quando finisce vuol dire che sei scadente. Non andavate bene assieme. Tutto lì.

Razionalmente sai benissimo che ciò che è perfetto per una, non va bene per un'altra.

Davvero, continui a dare troppa, troppa importanza alla valutazione di te attraverso la presenza di una compagna. Sì, avere una compagna è meraviglioso, ma non è vero che senza non sei nulla.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2014)

Si feath
Inizia a farti bastare x te stesso
È apprezzare il bello che hai
 E se questo significherà separare i lo farai
A vokte figure deboli come descrivi tua moglie hanno delle risorse che si sottovalutano
Manco lei sarà felice cosi con te
Se no prova 
Prova a fare di tutto 
Ma non pensare alle donne che dici non ti hanno voluto
Onestamente la tua ex potrebbe aver ragionato come me
E io del mio ex penso ogni bene
Solo non può strapparmi alla mia famiglia e portarmi a vivere con lui 
Non sono favole e vita reale 

Io non cercavo un nuovo compagno 
L avessi cercato lui credimi era ideale probabilmente x affinità carattere modi 

Ma non era il momento
E poi chissà queste storie nella quotidianità feath

Il succo e'non pensare non valgo
Si fanno scelte mettendo ci dentro tutto


----------



## feather (25 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath io non credo tanto al sacco di cemento quanto che anche chi è dall altra parte se non si sente desiderato forse di blocca


È sempre stato così dal giorno uno, pensavo si sbloccasse col tempo. Invece è proprio lei con un sex drive pari a 0.


----------



## feather (25 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Inizia a farti bastare x te stesso


E per forza mi faccio bastare me stesso. Non c'è altro. Ne ho trovate due per miracolo in 35 anni ed è finita male entrambe le volte. Non posso certo vivere aspettando la prossima tra, forse, altri 15 anni..?? 
La verità è che sono solo e solo devo stare a quanto pare.
Scemo io a confondere le favole con la realtà come dici tu. Probabilmente hai ragione, sto inseguendo favole mentre la vita reale mi passa davanti.


----------



## feather (25 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Davvero, continui a dare troppa, troppa importanza alla valutazione di te attraverso la presenza di una compagna. Sì, avere una compagna è meraviglioso, ma non è vero che senza non sei nulla.


Questo punto non è del tutto corretto, io non cerco una conferma al mio valore in una compagna, cerco un senso. 
Che senso ha sentire di avere qualcosa di bello da dare e vederlo sprecato in una vita da solo? 

Rimane poi il fatto che se mi hanno scartato tutto sto gran valore non devono aver visto.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2014)

Qui ci sta un "minkia feath!!!"

Continui ad arrovvellarti

Magari hai trovato due che adesso hanno le loro paranoie che ne sai se abbiano fatto la scelta corretta che magari non ti rimpiangano ( la tua ex semplicemente non c aveva cazzi x dirla alla francese di smantellare una vita tutto sommato decente senza magari farfalle ... Potevi pure essere brav pitt  il cervello di  rubbia che no, sarebbe stata li
Cercava una cosa piacevole poi di sara pure innamorata e poi frenato tutto

Comunque se sei cosi negativo fammi dire che sta cosa passa agli altri occhio!!

Poi non è credere o meno alle favole (che sono tanto belle )
È che i problemi sono ancora altri vedi salute lavoro e quindi questi patemi ok ci sono ed è normale ma pure normale dai loro giusto peso e andare avanti o indietro ma non stare fermi a dirsi sempre stesse cose

Te capi'?


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Dormo, ma sono 7 ore avanti a voi..
> Ho 35 anni.
> No, alludo che la sostanza non è troppa, è semplicemente di scarso valore, per questo viene puntualmente scartata. Se la roba è buona una se la porta a casa, se la roba è scadente la si lascia sullo scaffale perché quella che c'è a casa nella dispensa è meglio.




Ti hanno già risposto bene altri in merito alla autostima che hai e che è piuttosto bassina.
Non va bene!!!!
Sarò molto pratica.
Dunque: l'età. Sei molto giovane e mi dispiace davvero quando sento persone della tua età che non sono, non dico felici, ma serene nonché gioiose in vari momenti perché è così che si dovrebbe essere, ne sono certa.
Detto questo, le scelte sono sempre difficili da fare, nel tuo caso, poi, è ovvio che tu stia valutando la situazione pensando a tutti gli scenari che andresti a vivere, peccato che nessuno di quelli immaginati ti si prospetti migliore di un altro.
Ora non più, perché l'altra è svanita.
Quindi, visto che la decisione di lasciare tua moglie presenta delle incognite non da poco, se fossi in te prenderei la decisione di non scegliere un bel nulla, se non di lasciare le cose come stanno.
Tu sei sposato e hai famiglia, quindi delle responsabilità. 
Tieni fede al tuo impegno di marito e di padre.
Se sei ormai sicuro di aver sposato una donna non giusta per te vesti il ruolo di marito affidabile per la famiglia, come stai già facendo e continua così.
Ci sono tanti matrimoni con dinamiche simili alle vostre, tantissimi che vanno avanti per forza d'inerzia...
Lo so che non è consolante la cosa, ma infatti nessuno dice che sia bello vivere così, ma tu, proprio per la tua età, hai la speranza di poter cambiare le cose, e potrebbe essere anche domani o molto presto.
Penso che l'anima trovi sempre la propria via per stare bene, la trova, prima o poi. 
Nel frattempo, prenditi cura di te, ci sarà qualche cosa che ti appassiona no?
E non ti scervellare oltre sull'analisi della tua coppia...ormai non dovresti più aver dubbi su questo: il tuo rapporto di coppia non funziona perché non siete fatti l'uno per l'altra. Punto.
Ma cosa ci guadagnate, tu e tua moglie, se vi separate ora?
Niente, anzi, ci perdete entrambi.
La vita è tutta un compromesso...e l'amore non ne è escluso e fattelo dire da una idealista integerrima...


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E quindi? Dovrei lasciarla io per il suo bene?
> A me questa cosa di fare qualcosa per il bene di, mi ha sempre lasciato perplesso. Non sono manco sicuro di quale sia il -mio- bene, figurati quello di un altro/a.
> Quindi se rimango la tengo ancorata a una relazione sterile, se me ne vado ferisco lei e il figlio...
> 
> Adesso come adesso si. Scopare tanto per scopare c'ho anche provato ma... insomma...


Lo so Feather lo so, scopare tanto per scopare non serve a nulla. Però potresti pensare a tua moglie come a un essere umano, non come ostacolo a quello che vorresti non vorresti non lo so.


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sono anche più scemo di così.
> Mi ero già innamorato in questo modo in passato. Diversi anni fa..
> Anche quella donna mi ha poi lasciato per un altro uomo (il che di per sé la dice lunga). Avevo rinunciato a quel tipo di relazione, lo credevo una chimera frutto della mia fantasia ma irrealizzabile nella realtà. È anche per questo che avevo deciso di fare una famiglia con mia moglie. Perché sprecare una vita a cercare quello che non esiste?
> Poi ho incontrato la mia amante.. ma è finita come l'altra volta. E non credo sia un caso a questo punto...


Guarda ti stavo scrivendo proprio questo... Se non farai qualcosa tornerai a incontrare sempre le stesse donne. E finirà allo stesso modo. La testa nei sentimenti non serve a nulla. Fa solo danni.


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> La vita è tutta un compromesso...e l'amore non ne è escluso e fattelo dire da una idealista integerrima...


È questo che non mi va giù. Perché l'animo umano è capace di provare emozioni così forti se poi la vita dev'essere una lunga lista di compromessi al ribasso?


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

certi compromessi si fanno nella vita, non possiamo fare quello che vogliamo. 
Nella vita privata, la vedo differentemente. Lì, non faccio compromessi. 
Non darebbe senso, sarebbe come rinunciare a vivere. Semmai, scambi.

La proposta di Innominata, la trovo ottima. Veramente. Non la vedo come
mettere il coltello nella piaga, ma come darle la possibilità di guarire. 
A volte ci vuole molto tempo per capire o accettare certe cose, che dissentano
tanto con le nostre idee, nostri progetti ecc. All'inizio sarà probabilmente irritata,
forze anche infastidita ... ma con il tempo, con una ripetizione, piano piano 
ci si apre ... si ascolta ... ci si interroga. Se non lo ha mai fatto, ci vuole tempo. 

Potrebbe poi anche essere, che ti sorprenda, o che lei sorprenda se stessa ... 
O che tu ti sorprenda da te stesso, iniziando a vedere cose, che non vedevi ... 
Basta smuovere piano piano ... questo pantano ... poi si vedrà, cosa ne uscirà. 

Forse, attuare una simile tattica anche nel ambito delle fusioni. 
Domandine su domandine ... di cosa piace a lei, di come lo vorrebbe lei ... 
Forse, non si conosce neanche come donna ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> È questo che non mi va giù. Perché l'animo umano è capace di provare emozioni così forti se poi la vita dev'essere una lunga lista di compromessi al ribasso?




Ma guarda che non è mica detto che pur facendo dei compromessi non si possa stare bene.
Io credo molto nelle potenzialità umane, quindi nella possibilità di arginare i problemi trovando un modo nostro per vivere.
Ognuno ha il suo, tu devi trovare il tuo.
Lo so che senti di avere tanto da offrire in termini di amore, passione, sensibilità...anch'io mi sento così, e non credere che sia stato così bello scoprire che tutto questo l'avevo donato a colui che mi aveva invece tanto deluso...
Ma poi ho incominciato a capire che è la vita ad essere così perché è piena di incognite e che a me era andata ancora bene (c'è tanto di peggio) e visto che non avevo nessun potere sugli eventi accaduti, dovevo pensare bene  su cosa volevo farne della mia vita.  
Finalmente (ma dopo un bel po') ho capito una cosa fondamentale che spero di non scordare mai:
che la mia serenità non deve dipendere dagli altri.
NON voglio più che dipenda da nessun altro, al di fuori di me
e mi sono creata un mondo tutto mio...ed è un mondo che mi appaga e di cui sono anche gelosa.


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Forse, attuare una simile tattica anche nel ambito delle fusioni.
> Domandine su domandine ... di cosa piace a lei, di come lo vorrebbe lei ...


Lì ci ho già provato, è emerso che lei sostanzialmente vede il sesso come il principe azzurro (io) che la prende e la adagia su di un letto di petali di rose sussurrandole parole dolci all'orecchio.
Purtroppo in questa sua visione manca il seguito. Lei sembra avere la parte romantica del sesso ma essere sprovvista di quella fisica e di quella 'godereccia'. Il sesso oltre a essere un atto d'amore è anche carne e sudore e gioco. 
A lei mancano completamente queste ultime parti.
Ed è esattamente quello che trasmette nel 'durante'.
Inoltre il momento va anche un po' creato. Non può alle 10 di sera dopo avermi parlato dell'asilo del piccolo e della cena che ha cucinato dirmi che potremmo fare sesso. Con la stessa enfasi di un: "per favore lava i piatti".
In anni di matrimonio non c'è mai stata un'occasione, e sottolineo NEMMENO UNA, in cui lei abbia accennato, fatto una battuta o alluso al sesso. MAI. 
Neanche se stimolata all'argomento.


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo so che senti di avere tanto da offrire in termini di amore, passione, sensibilità...


E posso buttare tutto nel cesso dato che non c'è nessuna interessata alla cosa. Sembra sia una cosa di scarso valore che tutte sono dispostissime a buttare nel cassonetto dell'umido senza battere ciglio, basta salvare il matrimonio tranquillo e sereno, l'importante nella vita non sembra essere l'amore ma il non avere rotture di coglioni. 



Diletta ha detto:


> che la mia serenità non deve dipendere dagli altri.
> NON voglio più che dipenda da nessun altro, al di fuori di me


Questo è vero, ma tra il dirlo e il renderlo realtà, per quanto mi concerne... ce ne passa..


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> La proposta di Innominata, la trovo ottima. Veramente.


Anch'io, infatti ci sto riflettendo molto.


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Lì ci ho già provato, è emerso che lei sostanzialmente vede il sesso come il principe azzurro (io) che la prende e la adagia su di un letto di petali di rose sussurrandole parole dolci all'orecchio.
> Purtroppo in questa sua visione manca il seguito. Lei sembra avere la parte romantica del sesso ma essere sprovvista di quella fisica e di quella 'godereccia'. Il sesso oltre a essere un atto d'amore è anche carne e sudore e gioco.
> A lei mancano completamente queste ultime parti.
> Ed è esattamente quello che trasmette nel 'durante'.
> ...


Ciao 

non lo so ... forse alla fine, potrebbe sembrare anche una lezione di biologia,
nel senso ... proprio interrogarla nel mentre ... che scelga tra una cosa e l'altra,
fa domandine ... ogni volta, forse, prima o poi, si chiederà, cosa le risponde il fisico ... 

Quando non si ha una certa "maturità" della consapevolezza del proprio corpo,
allora, non la si può pretendere così ... anche perché, forse, non sa neanche di cosa parli. 
Può essere anche molto imbarazzante per lei ... e questo, potrebbe "pietrificarla" 
ancora di più ... forse proprio, perché percepisce delle attese ... e non sa di cosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sono anche più scemo di così.
> Mi ero già innamorato in questo modo in passato. Diversi anni fa..
> Anche quella donna mi ha poi lasciato per un altro uomo (il che di per sé la dice lunga). Avevo rinunciato a quel tipo di relazione, lo credevo una chimera frutto della mia fantasia ma irrealizzabile nella realtà. È anche per questo che avevo deciso di fare una famiglia con mia moglie. Perché sprecare una vita a cercare quello che non esiste?
> Poi ho incontrato la mia amante.. ma è finita come l'altra volta. E non credo sia un caso a questo punto...


Sai mon ami che quando ti leggo mi vien da dire che avresti bisogno di un amico?
Sicuramente dirò un sacco di schiocchezze e spero mi perdonerai, ma a me viene sempre in mente questo quando ti leggo.
Di quegli amici che ti trascinano fuori anche quando non ne hai voglia, che ti danno quelle pacche sulle spalle che ti ribaltano, che esorcizzano tutte le paranoie, che ti coinvolgono nelle loro passioni.
Perchè da ciò che leggo, tu sei caratterialmente un gregario, hai bisogno di qualcuno che ti dia lo stimolo per fare le cose. Non c'è nulla di male, eh?
Se avessi trovato una moglie così saresti probabilmente assolutamente sereno e soddisfatto.
Il problema adesso è che, se tu continui a cercare un trascinatore in un'amante... corri un grosso rischio.
Prima di tutto perchè l'amante non è un amico disinteressato.
In secondo luogo perchè è una figura effimera per sua natura, specie se sposata.
Se la trovassi libera correresti il rischio di incorrere in una facocera.
Sarebbe meglio che trovassi un amico, prima.


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se la trovassi libera correresti il rischio di incorrere in una facocera.


Che roba è una facocera?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Che roba è una facocera?


Mon ami, ti mancano i fondamentali...

:mrgreen:
Vabbè, dai, vatti a leggere il trattato sul mio blog:mrgreen:
un abbraccio.


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2014)

Facocere alias una che vuole intrufolarsi e portarse via l omo di un altra ? Giust? Esiste pure la versione maschile ?

Io l ho visto
Parlato tanto
Ha ammesso di aver messo pressioni da un certo punto di vista 
Che e semplicemente innamorato
Che non si capacità di come io con intensità passione intesa e tutto quello che c era riesca a dire di voler riprovare a casa
Veramente non lo so manco io e mi faccio un po paura
Mi ama dice 
Io invece non amo nessuno
O amico in un modo uno e nell altro lui
Più sensata la prima che ho detto
Guardarlo avevo una morsa dentro
Gli guardavo ste mani grandi e lo sguardo 
Uff
Fatica 

Poi ci siamo salutati
In un amen mi ha appiccicata al muro di questa via isolata e baciato in un modo che c era di tutto lo dentro 
E mi teneva il viso con ste mani e credo mi abbia stritolato x una mezz'ora 

Vederlo andare via , male
Ho avuto un ora di treno x metabolizzare. Tutto. 
Acasa ho riso con i ragazzi studiato tedesco pettinato il gatto
Mio marito e'all estero

Ieri sera ho pensato che credevo di no invece ho una testa un po di cazzo e che qsti uomo del tutto non de ne andrà mai
Un coltello nel fianco prima, un tappeto dive rifugiarmi x un po 'e sicuramente molto di più nel corso del tempo
Mi sa contenere 

Vederlo mi ha fatto questo effetto


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2014)

Amo uno in modo passionale e uno celebrare 
O nessuno
Forse amo me stessa e non credo x un cazzo a quello che dice feath 
All ammmore grande
Ma a tanti amori e quelli impossibili durano in eterno o quasi 
Quelli a casa andrebbero coltivati e no, non si fa 
Cosi succedono disastri
Non s tutti
Un po perchr magarinon ce occasione
( io trovarne uno che mi piaccia mai ma mai eppure corteggiatori parecchi
Due se stai bene mangi vedi i tornò dai a meno che non abbia voglia sempre o sometimes di cazzi diversi

Eh!....


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2014)

Due se stai bene mangi vedi i tornò dai a meno che non abbia voglia sempre o sometimes di cazzi diversi

Volevo dire se stai bene non cerchi altrove
Io inteso
Do che tanto si non sono fedeli e bon


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Io penso che nella vita si abbiano, giustamente, sogni e aspirazioni e che poi i fatti contingenti portino a fare e vivere cose che non corrispondono a ciò che si voleva. Vale per il lavoro, vale per i sentimenti.
Se volevo fare la cantante e faccio la cameriera posso scegliere se essere depressa e vivere soffrendo o fare le pulizie cantando.


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2014)

Io mi ero adattata a cantare x dire
Non volevo sta vitadasola con lui lontano tante che in principio l ho seguiii
Poi troppi cambi in queste posizioni manageriali ho deciso di stare io ferma
Ma quanto mi mancava non potete capire
Er o molto innamorata di mio marito
Solo che qnd tornava prevaleva la stanchezza la rabbia in me forse verdo lui piu che amore
E lui non era coccolò ma sempre sulla difensiva

Ecco
L altro e uno molto contenitivo 
Mio marito sfugge le debolezze altrui ti vuole all altezza


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2014)

Adesso x dire e molto attento
Delicato
Altruista 

E'tutto ciò che desideravo in lui
Ma non voglio pensare che l altro sia stato la cura 
Non voglio questo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Adesso x dire e molto attento
> Delicato
> Altruista
> 
> ...


Questa decisione l'hai presa da quanto? Due mesi?
Tutto deve ancora assestarsi per tutti.


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2014)

Si brunetta
Lo so
È che vederlo mi ha fatto capire quanto tenga a lui
Quanto pensi sia giusto provare qui x la serenità di tutti
Ma quanto lui sia lui
È cosi
Poco daaggiungere sai

Voglio molto bene ad entrambi darei un braccio una gamba 
Ma lui ...con lui sono io me stessa completamente 
Mi conosce meglio di chiunque ed io gli ho permesso di farlo
L errore e'stato li 

Adesso sono scissa
Mio marito rappresenta la storia il vissuto le condivisioni le notti a parlare i progetti i nostri ragazzi
Ma senza più essere complici 
Forse complici cosi mai stati la nostra storia sempre stata alti e bassi stelle e stalle
Con l altro cosa posso dire... Non saprei come sarebbe e non ci le do perché mio posto e'qui.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si brunetta
> Lo so
> È che vederlo mi ha fatto capire quanto tenga a lui
> Quanto pensi sia giusto provare qui x la serenità di tutti
> ...


Poter rivivere la vita e cambiare scelte è il sogno di molti.
Quando si vive si sbaglia in qualche modo sempre.
Quando si prende una decisione si compie una scelta e si scarta il resto. Non so come si possa non sentire il peso di non avere quello che non si sceglie.
Col tempo penso si attenui.


----------



## feather (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> *Ma lui ...con lui sono io me stessa completamente
> *Mi conosce meglio di chiunque ed io gli ho permesso di farlo


Ecco, è questo che io non riesco a capire, a comprendere.
Come questo sia un bene di così scarso valore da poter essere serenamente gettato nel cesso e riderci sopra col gatto.

Come essere se stessi possa non essere importante, come essere "visti" da un compagno non sia rilevante. Come condividere se stessi non sia poi sta gran necessità.
L'importante è avere un tranquillo tran-tran senza troppe rotture di coglioni..

Boh, io questo non credo riuscirò mai a capirlo.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, è questo che io non riesco a capire, a comprendere.
> Come questo sia un bene di così scarso valore da poter essere serenamente gettato nel cesso e riderci sopra col gatto.
> 
> Come essere se stessi possa non essere importante, come essere "visti" da un compagno non sia rilevante. Come condividere se stessi non sia poi sta gran necessità.
> ...



Ciao

eh, no, non è questo l'importante.
La famiglia, in quanto ci sono dei figli.

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (27 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ho fatto un errore di valutazione a suo tempo. Volevo così tanto una famiglia che non ho tenuto nella debita considerazione altri aspetti che reputavo secondari e suscettibili di 'aggiustarsi' con il tempo.
> Ho fatto una cazzata, lo so. Avrei dovuto rimanere da solo. E crescere per conto mio prima di fare danni in giro. Ma ormai la cazzata l'ho fatta e in qualche modo devo sopravviverci e limitare al contempo i danni, che sono interamente mia responsabilità dato che l'errore di valutazione è, appunto, tutto mio.


Sei ammirevole. Ti stimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ho fatto un errore di valutazione a suo tempo. Volevo così tanto una famiglia che non ho tenuto nella debita considerazione altri aspetti che reputavo secondari e suscettibili di 'aggiustarsi' con il tempo.
> Ho fatto una cazzata, lo so. Avrei dovuto rimanere da solo. E crescere per conto mio prima di fare danni in giro. Ma ormai la cazzata l'ho fatta e in qualche modo devo sopravviverci e limitare al contempo i danni, che sono interamente mia responsabilità dato che l'errore di valutazione è, appunto, tutto mio.


Ti fa onore questa assunzione di responsabilità :smile:


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Perché sono me stessa , senza le tensioni rotture imprevisti di un ménage famigliare
Forse avessi sposato lui x dire le cose sarebbero andate . Meglio ok!
Oppure avrei incontrato mio marito e perso testa x lui

Io sono serenamente convinta che la vita famigliare sia impattante in maniera devastante sulla coppia e come me la pensano un sacco di amiche amici

Poche balle
Poi ammetto a ns colpa che abbiamo una vita ai 2000 all ora frenetica e sfinente
La coppia avrebbe bisogno di spazi
Firse mi fossi messa con mio marito nei Prato a parlare o ritagliare tre ore in albergo sarebbe stato diverso
Mai fatto

Ad una giovane coppia consiglierei questo
Continuare ad esserci a corteggiare i a giocare 
Quindi io con altro do anche meglio
Poi si si becca miei sfoghi stanchezza ma in modo filtrato 
Sono anche io migliore con lui
Più donna più tenera piu sensuale 

A casa e un continuo gestire cose
Almeno x noi è cosi forse abbiamo impostato una vita troppo piena di tutto il che è allettante ma stancante


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Feath ma sei tu x primo hai scelto sto tran tran con una donna di cui hai ammesso non essere innamorato da mai

Io ero molto innamorata
E qui non manca tutto 
Poi forse a 40 anni ti prendi ste corte con più maturità dai meglio cosa vuoi cosa ti piacerebbe non so
Forse uno dovrebbe scegliere proprio compagno di vita molto in la quando conosce meglio te stesso 
Ma non succede cosi 

Detto questo se io stessi come ti senti tu mi separerei
Avevo poi alternativa
Ma non sto cosi
Adesso almeno

E ripeto che credo queste storie siano cosi belle ( extra) petche al netto di rotture 
Non parli certo di figli spese suoceri mutuo oggi chi porta tizio chie prende caio 
Daiiiiii
Anche tu con tua amante certo non ti parlava del bimbo all asilo
Aveva occhi solo x te
Certo
Cosa doveva fare in quelle due ore scarse se non dedicarsi a te
Suvvia sono cose imparagonabili


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Perché sono me stessa , senza le tensioni rotture imprevisti di un ménage famigliare
> Forse avessi sposato lui x dire le cose sarebbero andate . Meglio ok!
> Oppure avrei incontrato mio marito e perso testa x lui
> 
> ...


Questa affermazione che credo sia effettivamente molto condivisa credo che sarebbe interessante che venisse approfondita da tutti coloro che la condividono.
Sono consapevole che sia così per moltissimi e mi domando se dipenda da aspettative nei confronti della coppia, della famiglia e della vita che mi sforzo di capire.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath ma sei tu x primo hai scelto sto tran tran con una donna di cui hai ammesso non essere innamorato da mai
> 
> Io ero molto innamorata
> E qui non manca tutto
> ...


Ecco: essere al centro dell'attenzione. E' questa l'aspettativa?


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

No
È dedicarsi tempo
Alla coppia e all individuo della coppia

Prendi ieri qui
Mio marito tornato dal medio oriente
Stanco
 Ma sereno arrivato a casa io ero a recuperare in figlio a rugby
Morale seduto a cena con uno sotto doccia altro che finiva storia ecc
A tavole e stata tutta una discussione con  la grande che rompe contesta e in fase adolescente ribelle

Morale messi a dormire abbiamo parlato di lei che onestamente e da seguire ( con tutti sto cazzo di social network cellulari ecc in più e'bellina quindi corteggiata  e vi assicuro sono non svegli , di più )

A me pare che al centro ci sia la famiglia
Noi due mai
Io meno che mai
Anni fa non mi pesava zero
Ho fatto una vita dinamica girato mondo mi sacrificavo x tutti
Adesso onesta ??
Mi pesa 
Sempre dietro ai casini si tutti e al lavoro

Con amante e una coccola di vita
Anche x lui lo era
Credo sia segreto delle relazioni extra
Prendi meglio
E ti pare bellissimo perché dai, quanto è bello stare cosi onestamente ?


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ammetto tutta la mia immaturità forse
Ma sono stata matura  x anni sempre dietro a tutti e mi ero esaurita
Sto uomo e stato un polmone!!!

Poi di e innamorato
Separato( non x me)

Se no era ideale al di la dei senso di colpa


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

I figli, il lavoro, la famiglia d'origine ma anche la socialità e la famiglia richiedono energie e assorbono ma si dovrebbe essere in coppia per suddividersi le rogne e sostenersi e condividere il bello.
Quando si parla dei figli non si sta forse parlando di una parte della coppia che si estrinsecata in loro?
Lo so che per tanti è così come dici.
So che anche il mio ex marito si sentiva trascurato ma io non mi sono mai sentita trascurata se lui invece di stare con me prendeva i bambini a scuola, andava a prendere una parte di me, di noi.
Mi sforzo ma non riesco a capire come si possa non sentire i figli come li percepisco io perché è un percepire talmente istintivo che non dipende da una scelta.


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli, il lavoro, la famiglia d'origine ma anche la socialità e la famiglia richiedono energie e assorbono ma si dovrebbe essere in coppia per suddividersi le rogne e sostenersi e condividere il bello.
> Quando si parla dei figli non si sta forse parlando di una parte della coppia che si estrinsecata in loro?
> Lo so che per tanti è così come dici.
> So che anche il mio ex marito si sentiva trascurato ma io non mi sono mai sentita trascurata se lui invece di stare con me prendeva i bambini a scuola, andava a prendere una parte di me, di noi.
> Mi sforzo ma non riesco a capire come si possa non sentire i figli come li percepisco io perché è un percepire talmente istintivo che non dipende da una scelta.


Penso che il discorso del sentirsi trascurati in presenza dei figli sia una scusa ... vedi te che troppo spesso viene usata per "giustificare" un tradimento. Diciamo che trascurare qualcuno per stare dietro a qualcun'altro, magari piccolo e quindi oltremodo bisognoso di attenzioni, possa far nascere quella sorta di "invidia adolescienziale" per quello che c'era prima e che non potrà più esserci poi (senza dire troppe cazzate) ... con conseguente supposta crescita di se e con conseguenti nuovi bisogni da soddisfare ... fuori di casa naturalmente ...


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta io amo i miei figli 
Li sento parte di me
Non li sentivo parte di noi nel senso che io non avevo aiuti di nessun tipo
Da nessuno
Me li gestivo  io completamente 
Forse x essere una cosi tanto amante della libertà mi sono sentita più costretta di altre ecco
Certo che li ho voluto e desiderati ma cosi e stato molto molto faticoso
Poi noi viviamo x loro x loro impegni sportivi ( sono tutti e tre nell agonismo)
Lo sport x me è fondamentale e una palestra di vita
X mio marito ex agonista anche
Ma diventa un lavoro 

Ecco quello che mi è mancato sono tempi x l a coppia
Non mi sentivo trascurata e manco lui si è mai lamentato anzi
Mi sentivo sola e'diverso

Poi ripeto noi mai lasciati ai nonni ( non c'erano) mai fatto due gg da solima mai!!!!!!!

Questa e una grandissima cazzata
I figli puoi sentirli e ogni tanto anche no

Ma ero io estremamente mammona sai


----------



## feather (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Anche tu con tua amante certo non ti parlava del bimbo all asilo


E qui ti sbagli di grossisima. Mi parla SOLO del figlio all'asilo. Da quando ha iniziato a fare marcia indietro parlava solo di argomenti neutri, in sostanza quasi solo del figlio e della sua famiglia e amici d'infanzia.


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ma wolf devono esserci spazi x tutti
Poi mica ho tradito x i figli io

Ho tradito petche ho trovato uno che mi piaceva  da morire soprutto la testa
E che mi tirava via x un tot da tutto cio' che è la famiglia il lavoro che non vivevo più con serenità na come prigione lo ammetto

Io ero di quelle integerrime che mai avrei detto
Invece no mi sbagliavo
Non è questione di maturare 

È capire come si e'fatti
Io mi credevo moglie e mamma appagata cosi , in quel ruolo e x un brl po lo sono stata
Poi sono cambiata
Si cambia eh
Vedo donne più serene meno inquiete
Buon x loro
Io non sono cosi


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Feath e diverso lo sai bene cosa intendevo dire
Lei ha la sua vita e poi ogni tanto c eri tu
Magari con marito non è sta bomba del sesso come con te 

Dipende sempre da Come guardile cose

Comunque io unica convinzione che ho e che la famiglia gli anni insieme le rogne non aiutino
Si dice no che il matrimonio e la tomba dell amore
Quindi ci sarà del vero

Ripeto che ci sono donne pacate e serene di ciò che hanno vedi  tua moglie

Altre che no
Io ammetto di non essere una tranquilla sono sempre alla ricerca di stimoli nuovo nel lavoro nella vita nelle passioni
Ma do tantissimo e quindi mi sa che pretendo pure

Sono faticosa ecco.
Quindi un marito impegnato come il mio avrèbbe bisogno di una più tradizionale credo, capisco questa cosa eh 
Un amante che mi prende tot tempo no..

Boh che dire

Preferirei essere una piu cheta
Vivrei meglio e farei vivere meglio


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma wolf devono esserci spazi x tutti
> Poi mica ho tradito x i figli io
> 
> Ho tradito petche ho trovato uno che mi piaceva  da morire soprutto la testa
> ...


Perdonami ma personalmente a questi cambiamenti così radicali credo poco ... il tipo ti ha fatto tornare indietro tutto qui poi possiamo disquisire sull'ammmore, o quel che è o è stato, resta il fatto che ad un certo punto della tua vita ti sei accorta che tutto quello che avevi non ti bastava più ... inconsciamente o meno ti sei messi in caccia e hai trovato quello che, inconsciamente o meno, stavi cercando consapevolmente ... 
Termino aggiungendo che in condizioni "normali" uno non cambia così radicalmente ... lascia solo emergere quello che ha già presente nel suo intimo pure ben occultato ... ripeto in condizioni normali ...


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Può essere che fossi una zoccola sopita x dire x carità tutto ci sta

Io penso però che sino a che stavo bene tutto ok
Poi quello stare bene era un po raccontarsela perché di fatto ero triste e sola
Poi forse allora si , inconsciamente ho cercato altro

È quell altro mi ha comunque tirato via da una situazione che sarebbe sfociata in depressione sai

È x assurdo ha migliorato il mio matrimonio
Bah

Mistero


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Non so se sia tornare indietro però
Sicuro mi ha fatta sentire amata

Non è poco sai


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Oggi sono in ferie
Non male avere tempo
Inizio pensare che fare la manager e la mamma sia incompatibile 
Ho letto che tradiscono di più le donne che lavorano che le casalinghe x dire

Saremo delle nevrotiche ??
Inizio credere che si


----------



## feather (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Magari con marito non è sta bomba del sesso come con te


Da quello che mi diceva era sempre il marito a cercarla. Chissà poi perché, se a casa sta così bene... Mi aspetterei che a letto andasse altrettanto bene. Boh..


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non so se sia tornare indietro però
> Sicuro *mi ha fatta sentire amata*
> 
> Non è poco sai


...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, è questo che io non riesco a capire, a comprendere.
> Come questo sia un bene di così scarso valore da poter essere serenamente gettato nel cesso e riderci sopra col gatto.
> 
> Come essere se stessi possa non essere importante, come essere "visti" da un compagno non sia rilevante. Come condividere se stessi non sia poi sta gran necessità.
> ...


Il tempo e la routine cambiano comunque le cose, spesso se non sempre.
E' molto diverso il rapporto di due persone che si incontrano solo quando lo desiderano e per fare cose che desiderano dal rapporto di due persone che, avendo preso un impegno, si ritrovano a condividere oltre le gioie anche le preoccupazioni, i problemi, le rogne. 
A volte diventando rogna l'uno per l'altra, a volte accumulando semplicemente tutti i torti, grandi o piccoli.
A volte condividere l'altro è una fatica che si somma a tutte le altre del quotidiano, perchè non sempre e solo si può condividere se stessi... 
Vorremmo essere tutti allegri e spensierati, tutti entusiasti di quello che stiamo facendo, tutti carichi come molle.
Invece quando portiamo fuori il pattume o siamo stanchi per il lavoro o preoccupati per un figlio o impelagati in mille occupazioni necessarie che non ci lasciano il tempo neanche di respirare... non sentiamo più di essere noi stessi.
Allora a volte si alzano delle difese, a volte ci si ritagliano spazi in cui possiamo essere quelli che l'altro non vede più.


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il tempo e la routine cambiano comunque le cose, spesso se non sempre.
> E' molto diverso il rapporto di due persone che si incontrano solo quando lo desiderano e per fare cose che desiderano dal rapporto di due persone che, avendo preso un impegno, si ritrovano a condividere oltre le gioie anche le preoccupazioni, i problemi, le rogne.
> A volte diventando rogna l'uno per l'altra, a volte accumulando semplicemente tutti i torti, grandi o piccoli.
> A volte condividere l'altro è una fatica che si somma a tutte le altre del quotidiano, perchè non sempre e solo si può condividere se stessi...
> ...



Parole sante.


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il tempo e la routine cambiano comunque le cose, spesso se non sempre.
> E' molto diverso il rapporto di due persone che si incontrano solo quando lo desiderano e per fare cose che desiderano dal rapporto di due persone che, avendo preso un impegno, si ritrovano a condividere oltre le gioie anche le preoccupazioni, i problemi, le rogne.
> A volte diventando rogna l'uno per l'altra, a volte accumulando semplicemente tutti i torti, grandi o piccoli.
> A volte condividere l'altro è una fatica che si somma a tutte le altre del quotidiano, perchè non sempre e solo si può condividere se stessi...
> ...


Si sbri

Sante parole le tue


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao ragazzi
Mi defilo x un po
ho in ballo questa decisione non da poco di un trasferimento ( oggi sono in ferie proprio x capire con scuole ecc) e anche x questo sto cercando di capire come gestire tutto e se ce del serio recuperabile in casa x una scelta cosi grossa
Certo x i miei figli un occasione internazionale non da poco
La destinazione e all estero dove esiste una filiale della mia azienda
Ma e tutto molto complicato al momento 
Anche x questo ex anante ha voluto rivederemi
Ci metto un oceano forse di mezzo x dimenticarlo 
qui ho trovato gente splendida che mi ha insegnato tanto brunetta sbri nausica sienne lunaiena quintina e ora non so bene tutti i nik non vorrei scordare nessuno
Anche chi mi ha dato schiaffoni ma senza fare il figo 
Altri che proprio non reggo e non reggerei fuori
Poi si sa il virtuale vai a sapere poi chi ce davvero di la
Un po mi fa paura pure
Vi abbraccio tutti grazie 
Smack


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi
> Mi defilo x un po
> ho in ballo questa decisione non da poco di un trasferimento ( oggi sono in ferie proprio x capire con scuole ecc) e anche x questo sto cercando di capire come gestire tutto e se ce del serio recuperabile in casa x una scelta cosi grossa
> Certo x i miei figli un occasione internazionale non da poco
> ...



Auguri Rosa, sicuramente per i tuoi figli sarebbe un esperienza importante e formativa.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi
> Mi defilo x un po
> ho in ballo questa decisione non da poco di un trasferimento ( oggi sono in ferie proprio x capire con scuole ecc) e anche x questo sto cercando di capire come gestire tutto e se ce del serio recuperabile in casa x una scelta cosi grossa
> Certo x i miei figli un occasione internazionale non da poco
> ...



Ma tuo marito può trasferirsi anche lui senza problemi?
Comunque una bellissima opportunità!
Ricambio l'abbraccio!


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

È lui il motivo del trasferimento

Non so molta paura
Anche consapevolezza che di sto tempi possa essere un investimento
Ma una paura fottuta 
Soptutto petche tra noi va come va
Un abbraccio grande


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il tempo e la routine cambiano comunque le cose, spesso se non sempre.
> E' molto diverso il rapporto di due persone che si incontrano solo quando lo desiderano e per fare cose che desiderano dal rapporto di due persone che, avendo preso un impegno, si ritrovano a condividere oltre le gioie anche le preoccupazioni, i problemi, le rogne.
> A volte diventando rogna l'uno per l'altra, a volte accumulando semplicemente tutti i torti, grandi o piccoli.
> A volte condividere l'altro è una fatica che si somma a tutte le altre del quotidiano, perchè non sempre e solo si può condividere se stessi...
> ...


Letto, firmato e sottoscritto...:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> È lui il motivo del trasferimento
> 
> Non so molta paura
> Anche consapevolezza che di sto tempi possa essere un investimento
> ...


Un abbraccio a te ... e in bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a te ... e in bocca al lupo per tutto


cmq non eri nel suo elenco...


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cmq non eri nel suo elenco...


Probabilmente mi ha inserito nell'elenco di quelli "Altri che proprio non reggo e non reggerei fuori" ... ma se si assenta almeno un saluto lo si fà ... poi è sempre fastidioso quando un utente va via, per un motivo o per l'altro, mi spiace per rosa3 come mi è dispiaciuto per *scrittore *a cui in ogni modo auguro un gran bene e saluto con affetto:ciao:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Probabilmente mi ha inserito nell'elenco di quelli "Altri che proprio non reggo e non reggerei fuori" ... ma se si assenta almeno un saluto lo si fà ... poi è sempre fastidioso quando un utente va via, per un motivo o per l'altro, mi spiace per rosa3 come mi è dispiaciuto per *scrittore *a cui in ogni modo auguro un gran bene e saluto con affetto:ciao:


Ma perche' pure scrittore e' andato via?...

so' sempre l'ultimo a sape' le cose qua, povca tvoja...


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi
> Mi defilo x un po
> ho in ballo questa decisione non da poco di un trasferimento ( oggi sono in ferie proprio x capire con scuole ecc) e anche x questo sto cercando di capire come gestire tutto e se ce del serio recuperabile in casa x una scelta cosi grossa
> Certo x i miei figli un occasione internazionale non da poco
> ...


Te ne vai?

Mi dispiace... tanti auguri per tutto.


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' pure scrittore e' andato via?...
> 
> *so' sempre l'ultimo a sape' le cose qua*, povca tvoja...


Eh no, l'ultima sono io... lo leggo adesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' pure scrittore e' andato via?...
> 
> so' sempre l'ultimo a sape' le cose qua, povca tvoja...


perchè non leggi i blog... eh!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè non leggi i blog... eh!


manco movto...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh no, l'ultima sono io... lo leggo adesso.


oh bene, penultimo allora...denghiu'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Brunetta io amo i miei figli
> Li sento parte di me
> Non li sentivo parte di noi nel senso che io non avevo aiuti di nessun tipo
> Da nessuno
> ...


Ecco io non ho mai fatto nulla che diventasse "un lavoro" per me o per loro.
Anche per i bambini, per me, è fondamentale avere tempo per sé, vuoto, libero per disegnare, leggere, guardare i cartoni, vedere un film con i genitori e rielaborare in pace quel che stanno vivendo.
Certo è che in questa vita frenetica il tempo per l'amante si riesce a trovarlo.
Per me questo significa che si vivono queste relazioni come una vacanza (ci credo che poi si è convinti che facciano anche bene alla famiglia!)  che ricarica mentre è dallo stare insieme che ci dovrebbe ricaricare.
Però ho provato sulla mia pelle che come vivo io la famiglia non la vivono mica tutti, mio marito non la viveva così :incazzato:.
E' che io non vedo nulla come dovere ma come piacere se no non la faccio.
Un'attività sportiva che diventa un dovere lo escludo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi
> Mi defilo x un po
> ho in ballo questa decisione non da poco di un trasferimento ( oggi sono in ferie proprio x capire con scuole ecc) e anche x questo sto cercando di capire come gestire tutto e se ce del serio recuperabile in casa x una scelta cosi grossa
> Certo x i miei figli un occasione internazionale non da poco
> ...


Bello!
Ma sarà impegnativo, tanto.
Non pretendete troppo da voi e dai ragazzi.
Ritagliatevi spazi.
Un abbraccio
P.S. Internet unisce il mondo


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Non so
Lo sport agonistico e'molto impegnativo e forse solo chi lo ha provato sa vantaggi e svantaggi
Avere una passione sportiva fa bene a corpo e mente lo sport aiuta
Vero moltiplicato tre ragazzi e'tosta
Veto anche che noi una domenica in casa non ci siamo abituati
Ho colleghi che si fanno domenica sul divano x me impensabile 
Lo sport poi e lo sci quindi montagna aria buona 
Certo ripeto impegnativo
Un bacio brunetta


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non so
> Lo sport agonistico e'molto impegnativo e forse solo chi lo ha provato sa vantaggi e svantaggi
> Avere una passione sportiva fa bene a corpo e mente lo sport aiuta
> Vero moltiplicato tre ragazzi e'tosta
> ...


Ma se è passione, non pesa.
Come mio figlio ama il calcio e gioca sotto la pioggia e nel fango.
Se è passione è meglio del divano, anche se impegnativo.
Per me è che ci sono persone che hanno bisogno più di ricevere coccole che di farne e di questo hanno bisogno per ricaricarsi.
Tutto non si può fare, bisogna scegliere a cosa si può rinunciare, cosa si può ridurre e lasciarsi del tempo di pace-decompressione-coccole.
Pensaci per la vostra futura residenza dove, mi pare, ci sia ancora più competizione a tutti i livelli.
:smile:


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Si
Moltiplicato x tre figli diventa un po una corsa e forse apprezzi meno non so 
Sulla vita frenetica e mancanza di tempo x le coccole o decomprimere hai ragione 
Vedremo come organizzarci
Per adesso e'tanto in alto mare tutto 
Vedremo


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si
> Moltiplicato x tre figli diventa un po una corsa e forse apprezzi meno non so
> Sulla vita frenetica e mancanza di tempo x le coccole o decomprimere hai ragione
> Vedremo come organizzarci
> ...


ma nun te n'eri annata sfankulandoci?....:mrgreen:


----------



## feather (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè da ciò che leggo, tu sei caratterialmente un gregario


Pure un gregario bisognoso.. Che schifo..
Messo assieme all'altro tuo post sulla routine. Mi hai lasciato senza parole.

Mi hai descritto una vita da gregario bisognoso che porta fuori la spazzatura alienato.
Una vita dove i sogni devono essere gettati nella pattumiera perché la routine e gli obblighi vincono sempre..
Dove si va a fare la donna delle pulizie cantando invece che di lottare per realizzare un sogno.

Sienne mi ha prospettato scopate che sembrano più pallose lezioni di biologia che piacevole e sereno sesso.. Per avere, forse, un giorno, chissà, del sesso decente.

Boh.. Sarò io che vedo tutto nero in questo periodo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Pure un gregario bisognoso.. Che schifo..
> Messo assieme all'altro tuo post sulla routine. Mi hai lasciato senza parole.
> 
> Mi hai descritto una vita da gregario bisognoso che porta fuori la spazzatura alienato.
> ...


OHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! ma de che????
Ma guarda che gregario mica deve avere un'accezione negativa.
Nella vita c'è chi trascina solo perchè c'è chi preferisce farsi trascinare.
Non c'è nulla di svilente ad essere un gregario, il gregario è solo meno intraprendente.
E il pattume lo portiamo giù tutti. Almeno... io non me lo tengo in casa.
Madonna Fitèr, non ti scrivo più nulla.


----------



## feather (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Madonna Fitèr, non ti scrivo più nulla.


E perché? Hai solo esplicitato una possibilità che immaginavo anch'io. Non ho contestato la veridicità di quanto hai detto..


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E perché? Hai solo esplicitato una possibilità che immaginavo anch'io. Non ho contestato la veridicità di quanto hai detto..


si ma se ti deprimi io poi mi sento male. Mica voglio farti deprimere.


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Pure un gregario bisognoso.. Che schifo..
> Messo assieme all'altro tuo post sulla routine. Mi hai lasciato senza parole.
> 
> Mi hai descritto una vita da gregario bisognoso che porta fuori la spazzatura alienato.
> ...


Sì! :smile:

Feather, forse te lo hanno già chiesto, ma mi sono persa la risposta: qual è il tuo sogno, concretamente? :smile:


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Pure un gregario bisognoso.. Che schifo..
> Messo assieme all'altro tuo post sulla routine. Mi hai lasciato senza parole.
> 
> Mi hai descritto una vita da gregario bisognoso che porta fuori la spazzatura alienato.
> ...


Minchia Feath ma un IO ce l'hai? Risveglialo. Risvegliati. Hai tutta una vita davanti.


----------



## feather (5 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si ma se ti deprimi io poi mi sento male. Mica voglio farti deprimere.


Mah.. per quanto ne so forse lo sono già. Senza offesa, ma non sarai certo tu a peggiorare la situazione.


----------



## feather (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì! :smile:
> 
> Feather, forse te lo hanno già chiesto, ma mi sono persa la risposta: qual è il tuo sogno, concretamente? :smile:


Poter condividere quell'amore che so di avere e che sento di poter dare con una donna in grado di tirarlo fuori dal fondo di me stesso. Perché lì è sepolto e viene fuori solo con particolarissime donne.


----------



## feather (5 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Minchia Feath ma un IO ce l'hai? Risveglialo. Risvegliati. Hai tutta una vita davanti.


A parte il fatto che a 35 anni con un figlio non è che ci sia poi tutto sto gran margine, sia in termini di tempo che di autonomia.

Per l'io.. interessante domanda. Se ha ragione sbri l'io non ce l'ho. L'io di un gregario per definizione è un riflesso del leader che segue; se ne ha uno. Altrimenti non ce l'ha.


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che a 35 anni con un figlio non è che ci sia poi tutto sto gran margine, sia in termini di tempo che di autonomia.
> 
> Per l'io.. interessante domanda. Se ha ragione sbri l'io non ce l'ho. L'io di un gregario per definizione è un riflesso del leader che segue; se ne ha uno. Altrimenti non ce l'ha.


Hai 35 anni non 95 . Il figlio ha un padre e una madre, non sei un ragazzo padre. Senti ma l'idea di un lavoro da un'altra parte del mondo no? Proprio impossibile? Secondo me è anche l'ambiente che ti condiziona.


----------



## Leda (6 Marzo 2014)

*Te lo dico in versi*

«Il vuoto non manca, | lo attesta il sapiente | d'Irlanda alla mente | che si sfiata e stanca | in cerca del niente | per finire bianca | di paura e stanca | da morire in niente [...]»

Giovanni Raboni










Parafrasi:
_Minchia Feath, ripigliati. Non ti si può leggere così._


----------



## feather (6 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> «Il vuoto non manca, | lo attesta il sapiente | d'Irlanda alla mente | che si sfiata e stanca | in cerca del niente | per finire bianca | di paura e stanca | da morire in niente [...]»
> 
> Giovanni Raboni
> 
> ...


Mi spiace per il Sig. Giovanni ma la parafrasi è decisamente più chiara.


----------



## feather (6 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Hai 35 anni non 95 . Il figlio ha un padre e una madre, non sei un ragazzo padre. Senti ma l'idea di un lavoro da un'altra parte del mondo no? Proprio impossibile? Secondo me è anche l'ambiente che ti condiziona.


Mi pare dicesse: "dovunque tu vada ti porterai dietro te stesso".
Sono già agli antipodi dell'Italia. Però in parte hai ragione. Non riesco a comunicare con nessuno. Non riesco a trovare persone con cui riesca a parlare di qualcosa di meno superficiale del tempo o del pranzo. 
Gli unici scambi degni di nota che ho sono qui o con una mia amica. Per il resto...
E con il resto purtroppo devo includere mia moglie.
E non sono certo un genio, quindi posso solo dedurre che ci sia qualcosa di sbagliato nel modo in cui parlo allo persone. Boh...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che a 35 anni con un figlio non è che ci sia poi tutto sto gran margine, sia in termini di tempo che di autonomia.
> 
> Per l'io.. interessante domanda. Se ha ragione sbri l'io non ce l'ho.* L'io di un gregario per definizione è un riflesso del leader che segue; se ne ha uno.* Altrimenti non ce l'ha.


a) non è vero
b) comoda la vita...


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Mi pare dicesse: "dovunque tu vada ti porterai dietro te stesso".
> Sono già agli antipodi dell'Italia. Però in parte hai ragione. Non riesco a comunicare con nessuno. *Non riesco a trovare persone con cui riesca a parlare di qualcosa di meno superficiale del tempo o del pranzo. *
> Gli unici scambi degni di nota che ho sono qui o con una mia amica. Per il resto...
> E con il resto purtroppo devo includere mia moglie.
> E non sono certo un genio, quindi posso solo dedurre che ci sia qualcosa di sbagliato nel modo in cui parlo allo persone. Boh...


Provare a cambiare tipo di frequentazioni? Fare qualcosa di diverso dalla solita routine lavoro-famiglia? C'è qualcosa che prima ti piaceva tanto e poi visto che il lavoro la famiglia ecc. hai smesso di fare? Ex amante a parte , che comunque lavora con te quindi...


----------



## feather (7 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Provare a cambiare tipo di frequentazioni? Fare qualcosa di diverso dalla solita routine lavoro-famiglia? C'è qualcosa che prima ti piaceva tanto e poi visto che il lavoro la famiglia ecc. hai smesso di fare? Ex amante a parte , che comunque lavora con te quindi...


Ci provo, disperatamente. Ma ti giuro che mi chiedo dove si nascondano. Non che l'ambiente culturale del circondario aiuti. Il paesino di collina del nord-est da dove vengo era una culla di cultura a confronto.

Prima di trasferirmi andavo in montagna, a teatro. Da solo... Non che avessi ste gran frequentazioni neanche prima, ma qualcosina di più del vuoto pneumatico di qui si.
E qui il monte più alto è di 140 m e di teatro ce n'è UNO; carissimo.
E mi vedo sempre più insofferente. Se prima tolleravo lo small talk, adesso non faccio neanche più finta.

Ma ho un buon lavoro. Se no non si capirebbe perché sia finito qui.


----------



## MK (7 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ci provo, disperatamente. Ma ti giuro che mi chiedo dove si nascondano. Non che l'ambiente culturale del circondario aiuti. Il paesino di collina del nord-est da dove vengo era una culla di cultura a confronto.
> 
> Prima di trasferirmi andavo in montagna, a teatro. Da solo... Non che avessi ste gran frequentazioni neanche prima, ma qualcosina di più del vuoto pneumatico di qui si.
> E qui il monte più alto è di 140 m e di teatro ce n'è UNO; carissimo.
> ...


Buon lavoro per i soldi? Per le soddisfazioni professionali? Ti senti realizzato? Un bel viaggio lontano? 
ps bravissimo, non si fa finta


----------



## feather (7 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Buon lavoro per i soldi? Per le soddisfazioni professionali? Ti senti realizzato? Un bel viaggio lontano?
> ps bravissimo, non si fa finta


Buon lavoro per i soldi? Si
Per le soddisfazioni professionali? Anche
Ti senti realizzato? No, è un lavoro. Mi serve per mangiare. Un lavoro non realizza come persona, a meno di una manciata di lavori di altissimo profilo.

Non so. Da un lato è vero che se così non va bene qualcosa devo cambiare. E finché rimango ancorato al mio matrimonio non c'è molto che possa cambiare. Dall'altro, siamo sicuri che da cambiare sia proprio il matrimonio? 
Come si dice: poche idee ma ben confuse.


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Buon lavoro per i soldi? Si
> Per le soddisfazioni professionali? Anche
> Ti senti realizzato? No, è un lavoro. Mi serve per mangiare. Un lavoro non realizza come persona, a meno di una manciata di lavori di altissimo profilo.
> 
> ...


Un viaggio, da solo, dall'altra parte del mondo. La moglie perchè era giusta per la famiglia, il lavoro perchè ti serve per mangiare (...), il figlio perchè li fanno tutti... Di tuo qui dentro non c'è nulla. Forse non esisti?


----------



## Hellseven (8 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Buon lavoro per i soldi? Si
> Per le soddisfazioni professionali? Anche
> Ti senti realizzato? No, è un lavoro. Mi serve per mangiare. Un lavoro non realizza come persona, a meno di una manciata di lavori di altissimo profilo.
> 
> ...


Feather quanti anni hai ? Io 47 e questa crisi esistenziale mi è' iniziata subito dopo i 40, comprensiva di crisi matrimoniale da me inaugurata. Poi col tempo si supera: o con un cambiamento radicale o con l'accettazione dello status quo...


----------



## disincantata (8 Marzo 2014)

35 giovane, abbastanza giovane per rimediare.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2014)

L'immobilismo e il lamento mi sforzo di capirli. Se una cosa ci fa star male si può cambiarla e se non si può si apprezza quello che si ha.
Ognuno di noi può avere aspirazioni che non si realizzano ma bisogna saper vivere quello che si  ha da vivere.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ma bisogna saper vivere quello che si  ha da vivere.


Ed essere riconoscenti.
Nessuno di noi può sapere se domani vedrà ancora il sorgere del giorno.
Dicono che sia terribile quando ti volgi indietro
e scopri di aver non vissuto, ma sprecato una vita in futilità.

Non c'è più tempo per rimediare.

E' giunto il tempo del nostro ritorno a Dio, il tempo della Salvezza.


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2014)

Feather ha solo bisogno di un amico. Ma continua a pensare che sia la principessa azzurra la sua unica ancora di salvezza. Più che lui a me intristisce la moglie.


----------



## Leda (8 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Feather ha solo bisogno di un amico. Ma continua a pensare che sia la principessa azzurra la sua unica ancora di salvezza.


:up: e smeraldo


----------



## Fantastica (9 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Un lavoro non realizza come persona, a meno di una manciata di lavori di altissimo profilo.


Finché li subiremo, i lavori, invece di farli, sì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Finché li subiremo, i lavori, invece di farli, sì.


Concordo


----------



## sienne (9 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

_sono incavolata ... perciò, prendi le parole che scrivo con le pinze. 
E tieni sempre presente, che è SOLO una mia opinione ... 
dovuto sopratutto dallo stato d'animo che ho ora ... esagero ... lo so. 


- Inconsapevolezza tua -> sposato per creare una famiglia. Anche lei. Responsabilità pari. 
- Incontri bambi. Ti illumini. Capisci, che quello che hai, che hai costruito tu, non ti va. 
- Neghi a tua moglie, in tutti i modi, una tale illuminazione ... per lei e per voi. 
- Tu eri come lei. Lei è come eri tu. Ma tu ti arroghi del sapere, che a lei, 
tale illuminazione non potrà avvenire. Condannata, perenne. Perché o 10 o nulla. 
Perché non sa nemmeno di cosa tu parli. Poverina e poverino. Come se tu lo sapevi ai tuoi tempi, 
visto le scelte che hai preso. E ora sei ancorato come allora ... uguale, uguale. 
Allora era l'idea di una famiglia, ora è l'idea di una compagna. Ma deve essere 
una compagna bella, sexy ... che ti guarda e che sa leggere e anticipare i tuoi pensieri, 
i tuoi desideri ... e non ha importanza alcuna, che lei alla fine abbia altre priorità. 
Perché se le ha, e perché non è stata sincera. L'avrebbe dovuto dire, mannaggia. 
E già, neanche a lei è dovuto lo sviluppo che hai avuto tu, con il tuo ruolo da marito. 
NO, gli atri no. Lo devono sapere e dire sin dall'inizio. Perché io ... io ... io ... e ancora io ... 
E preferisce la routine. Come se quello che poteva nascere tra voi, non si sarebbe tradotto 
anche in una routine ... ahhh, no. Perché Tu sei Tu ... l'amore, il centro ... 
non esiste l'amore per un figlio, per lo stare assieme, per vedere come un padre accompagna 
nella crescita un figlio ... NO perché ci sei TU ... che racchiudi l'universo. 
E non esiste un altro sentire di priorità ... perché se così è, allora è ipocrisia, falsità ... 
O il mio valore di scala ... o nulla. 

- Restare o andare. Hai scritto una grandissima stronzata, che sarebbe veramente da prenderti a sberle. 
Il male che faresti, andandone, deve avere un tuo tornaconto. Deve avere un equilibrio, una spiegazione,
una valuta. Per chi? Per che cosa? E di nuovo solo tu sei la vera questione. Se faccio del male, almeno 
che ne ricavi qualcosa ... Non ha nessuna importanza, che il tuo di ricavato, sia un dolore aggiunto a loro. 
E perché? Ne vale la pena, vuoi mettere? Grande gioia e grande dolore ... si azzera tutto. Perché loro
hanno te, al centro dei loro pensieri per caso? Ohhh, ora mio marito / padre sta meglio ... questo dolore,
ha tutta una ragione d'esistere. Basterebbe un po' di spina dorsale e amore verso ciò che eri e che hai 
costruito e prenderla come compito, di far continuare a crescere. Ma no, ti lamenti per la stagnazione di 
tua moglie, incapace ... mentre lo stagnate alla massima potenza, sei proprio tu. 

Questo io lo chiamo egocentrismo ... mi chiedo, se sai cosa significa amare ...

Inizia, cazzo ... imboccati le maniche, che hai da fare! _


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Duro ma vero.


----------



## disincantata (9 Marzo 2014)

Grande Sienne. Speriamo che a  Feather  serva per reagire.


----------



## feather (9 Marzo 2014)

Feather sta cercando di capire esattamente qual'è il punto. 
Hai detto molte cose vere ma non ho capito il punto. A tuo avviso cosa dovrei fare? 
Stare con mia moglie, crescere il figlio e non rompere i coglioni? 
Cosa che sto facendo peraltro.
Rendere partecipe delle mie elucubrazioni mentali mia moglie? 
Davvero, non ho capito quale dovrebbe essere il finale qui.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Feather sta cercando di capire esattamente qual'è il punto.
> Hai detto molte cose vere ma non ho capito il punto. A tuo avviso cosa dovrei fare?
> Stare con mia moglie, crescere il figlio e non rompere i coglioni?
> Cosa che sto facendo peraltro.
> ...


Oh l'Oracolo non c'è. Sei tu che devi scegliere e poi agire di conseguenza. Tra l'altro anche l'Oracolo dice lo stesso. V. Matrix


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Feather sta cercando di capire esattamente qual'è il punto.
> Hai detto molte cose vere ma non ho capito il punto. A tuo avviso cosa dovrei fare?
> Stare con mia moglie, crescere il figlio e non rompere i coglioni?
> Cosa che sto facendo peraltro.
> ...



Ciao feather,

sia ben chiaro ... solo un'impressione di quello che esprimi qui ... nada mas. 

Il punto è, che la tua percezione non è diretta verso fuori, verso ciò che ti circonda. 
Ciò porta a elaborare il tutto in un modo superficiale ... testimone, le tue scelte precedenti. 
Sei molto rivolto verso te stesso, verso la tua emotività, pensieri ecc. e se altre persone
pensano o si comportano non secondo un tuo modo (attuale) di vedere, diventi intollerante. 
Vedi amante e moglie. Sei intollerante verso entrambe ... 

A volte mi sembra, che ti manchi "ein Urinstinkt" -> istinto primordiale, che ci aiuta
a trovare un nostro centro calmo (ruhende Mitte). Ciò è come se ti impedisse di trovare 
in te, tramite te stesso, una pace nell'anima (Seelenfrieden). Tu la ricerchi infatti fuori da te.
E a momenti credi, che sia la "principessa" che ti può dare questa soddisfazione, che 
possa colmare questa tua insoddisfazione di vita. Infatti, si traduce in una insistenza 
della tua individualità (soprattutto all'interno della coppia), che però, a me sembra, 
non abbia una propria qualità. Credo, che per ciò la tua individualità ti è così 
importante ... perché è come se si dovesse ancora formare, trovare ... 

Quello che ho cercato di esprimere è, che nulla potrà compensare il tuo sentire 
che nasce dalla tua percezione rivolto verso dentro, verso te stesso. 
È proprio questa "Einseitigkeit" -> unilateralità, che impedisce l'inclusione dell'altro. 
Includi solo quella parte, che sostiene e tiene in piedi questo tuo sentire. 
Tua moglie né è fuori ... la tua amante, nel ricordo, né è dentro ... 

Noi tutti facciamo i conti con il nostro modo di percepire, 
sentire, tirare conclusioni, decidere ecc. ... 
Credo, non lo so, ma forse, se provi a guardarti da fuori, 
riconosceresti che anche tu hai fatto il tuo di percorso,
che anche tu, scegli in modo differente da altri, che anche 
tu sei cresciuto e hai capito piano piano ... certe cose ecc. 
È un atto difficile. Perché alla fine, ti porta a vedere te in tua moglie. 
E questo passo è l'inclusione ... che porta anche pace in sé stessi. 

Il nemico più grande dell'uomo ... è proprio lui stesso. 

sienne


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Un viaggio, da solo, dall'altra parte del mondo. *La moglie perchè era giusta per la famiglia*, il lavoro perchè ti serve per mangiare (...), il figlio perchè li fanno tutti... Di tuo qui dentro non c'è nulla. Forse non esisti?


Non lo so. Forse è vero. Quello che so per certo che l'unico rimorso che ho è il neretto qui sopra.
Quello è l'unico errore che non riesco a perdonarmi.
E lei è, paradossalmente, il motivo per qui sono qui, per cui ho questo lavoro e questo bambino.
Da un errore sono discese una serie di conseguenze che molto hanno di positivo.

Il problema è il mio sentire, se potessi essere innamorato di mia moglie avrei una vita perfetta.


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> con un cambiamento radicale o con l'accettazione dello status quo...


Ecco, lo status quo. È proprio quello che più non sopporto, ho sempre odiato gli status quo.
Accettare.... accettare cosa? Che non riesco ad amare mia moglie? Che sto dando a mio figlio l'esempio di un matrimonio senza amore?

Scusami, sono un po' nervoso. Un po' per grane sul lavoro, un po' perché qui sembra tanti vedano il punto in cui mi incastro e sembra sia solo io a non vederlo.


----------



## lolapal (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, lo status quo. È proprio quello che più non sopporto, ho sempre odiato gli status quo.
> Accettare.... accettare cosa? Che non riesco ad amare mia moglie? Che sto dando a mio figlio l'esempio di un matrimonio senza amore?
> 
> Scusami, sono un po' nervoso. Un po' per grane sul lavoro, un po' perché qui sembra tanti vedano il punto in cui mi incastro e sembra sia solo io a non vederlo.


Ciao Feather, 
io ti leggo così: a me sembra che tu cerchi la conferma di te stesso all'esterno. Da tua moglie, dall'amante, da tuo figlio, dagli amici. Come se tutti dovessero confermarti chi sei, che ci sei, che sai amare, che ti meriti di esserci.
Forse, ti sei innamorato della tua amante perché lei, per un certo periodo, ti ha dato quelle conferme che tu chiedi, ma che tu, in reatà, dovresti cercare dentro te stesso. Chi sei lo sai tu, non devono dirtelo gli altri.

All'atto pratico, devi fare delle scelte, non si tratta di accettare o meno lo status quo: la soluzione non è far saltare tutto oppure rassegnarsi. Siamo adulti non adolescenti: non è tutto bianco o nero. Tu puoi (dovresti) farti aiutare a mettere tutto sul tavolo con tua moglie e poi decidere insieme serenamente dove volete andare. Fare un bilancio, ma non per decidere le colpe, ma per prendersi ognuno le sue responsabilità, per sé e per vostro figlio.

Un'ultima cosa, se tu ami tuo figlio senza condizioni sarà questo che gli dimostrerà cos'è l'amore e non l'"esempio" dei genitori...


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tu puoi (dovresti) farti aiutare a mettere tutto sul tavolo con tua moglie e poi decidere insieme serenamente dove volete andare. Fare un bilancio, ma non per decidere le colpe, ma per prendersi ognuno le sue responsabilità, per sé e per vostro figlio.
> 
> Un'ultima cosa, se tu ami tuo figlio senza condizioni sarà questo che gli dimostrerà cos'è l'amore e non l'"esempio" dei genitori...


Che schifo, gregario e pure bisognoso di conferme esterne. La lista di aggettivi che mi riguardano e mi fanno schifo si allunga sempre di più. Uno dei motivi per cui guardarmi dentro non è un'attività che mi piace particolarmente. Più cose so di me e meno mi piaccio.

Scherzi (ma non troppo) a parte sul tavolo i problemi ci sono già. Mia moglie sa che non la amo, non c'è sesso o baci da più di un anno. 
Le ho anche detto di trovarsi qualcuno che la ami come merita. La porta è aperta, può andarsene quando vuole.
Ma lei vuole rimanere, quello che non sa cosa fare sono io. Cosa voglio fare?
Non lo so. Mi pare che le uniche scelte che ho davanti siano due:

a. stare dove sono e "accettare lo status quo". Boccone che non va giù tanto facilmente

b. separarmi e andare in qualche buco a vivere da solo. Per mia moglie e/o mio figlio sarebbe meglio? In tutta onestà non lo so. Per me sarebbe meglio? Boh.. in tutta onestà non lo so.


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> *Che schifo, gregario e pure bisognoso di conferme esterne. La lista di aggettivi che mi riguardano e mi fanno schifo si allunga sempre di più. Uno dei motivi per cui guardarmi dentro non è un'attività che mi piace particolarmente. Più cose so di me e meno mi piaccio.
> *
> Scherzi (ma non troppo) a parte sul tavolo i problemi ci sono già. Mia moglie sa che non la amo, non c'è sesso o baci da più di un anno.
> Le ho anche detto di trovarsi qualcuno che la ami come merita. La porta è aperta, può andarsene quando vuole.
> ...



Ciao

scusami, non ti piacciono in base a cosa?
Il guardarsi dentro, non serve per decidere o stabilire, 
se si è in gamba o meno ... in rapporto a cosa poi?
Secondo me, serve solo, per la consapevolezza.
Quando sai, ad esempio, che in determinate situazioni
diventi aggressivo e fai del male a te stesso, hai la 
possibilità di fare qualcosa ... l'aggressività di per sé
non è una cosa né negativa, né positiva. Dipende come
si esprime ... 

PS: dopo ti rispondo ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Che schifo, gregario e pure bisognoso di conferme esterne. La lista di aggettivi che mi riguardano e mi fanno schifo si allunga sempre di più. Uno dei motivi per cui guardarmi dentro non è un'attività che mi piace particolarmente. Più cose so di me e meno mi piaccio.
> 
> Scherzi (ma non troppo) a parte sul tavolo i problemi ci sono già. Mia moglie sa che non la amo, non c'è sesso o baci da più di un anno.
> Le ho anche detto di trovarsi qualcuno che la ami come merita. La porta è aperta, può andarsene quando vuole.
> ...


L'eterno indeciso  il fatto è che forse sei solo in crisi con te stesso e quindi a cascata ripercuoti su ogni aspetto della tua vita questo malessere profondo... Eppure ci deve essere stato un inizio dovresti partire da li capire quando hai cominciato a non accettarti.. Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> scusami, non ti piacciono in base a cosa?


In base al fatto che dovrei bastare a me stesso e non avere bisogno di conferme esterne.
Che peraltro, ovviamente, non arrivano.
Cosa me ne faccio di un IO bisognoso e insicuro? Questa sarebbe la natura che dovrebbe accompagnarmi nella vita?
E dove vado con questi strumenti spuntati?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> In base al fatto che dovrei bastare a me stesso e non avere bisogno di conferme esterne.
> Che peraltro, ovviamente, non arrivano.
> Cosa me ne faccio di un IO bisognoso e insicuro? Questa sarebbe la natura che dovrebbe accompagnarmi nella vita?
> E dove vado con questi strumenti spuntati?


santamariadileuca, sei l'elegia all'immobilismo.
Senti, se io ho una Panda, posso pure fare finta che sia una Ferrari, chiudere gli occhi e immaginarmi una bella ferrari rossa fiammante davanti.
Al primo sorpasso però me ne accorgo.
Ma ho una Panda.
Che va a metano e non inquina.
Che consuma poco.
Che mi costa poco di assicurazione.
Che parcheggio con un dito.
Che posso lasciare parcheggiata dove mi pare senza avere il terrore di trovare un graffio... o di non trovarla più.
Che è quello che mi serve per quello che devo fare.
E, in ultimo, è pure più comoda da guidare, posso dirlo per esperienza.
Ah, la Ferrari è più bella... ma ieri sera di una Ferrari non me ne sarei fatta nulla, sarebbe stato un problema se avessi avuto la Ferrari, e pure stamattina in coda sulla tange.
Quindi sono contenta della mia Panda.


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi sono contenta della mia Panda.


Mai visto uno che si possa permettere una Ferrari andare dal concessionario e dire:
"no, mi dia quella laggiù, quella a fianco.. più in là..."
"ma è la panda della segretaria!"
"ecco si, quella; già che c'è mi dia anche la segretaria insieme. Pago in contanti."

ecco, io un dialogo così non lo ho mai sentito, tu si?

scherzi a parte, non serve che ti spieghi quanto sia importante nella vita essere sicuri di sé e senza bisogno di conferme esterne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Mai visto uno che si possa permettere una Ferrari andare dal concessionario e dire:
> "no, mi dia quella laggiù, quella a fianco.. più in là..."
> "ma è la panda della segretaria!"
> "ecco si, quella; già che c'è mi dia anche la segretaria insieme. Pago in contanti."
> ...


Mizzica Feather.
Ma non ho neanche mai visto nessuno tenere la macchina in garage e starsene a casa perchè ha una panda e avrebbe voluto una ferrari. 
Tu devi imparare a volerti bene per quello che sei e che hai fatto, non perchè te lo dice una donna compiacente, che poi essendo amante non si capisce perchè non dovrebbe compiacerti, tra l'altro.
Il tuo valore è in te stesso.
Ma fai una prova, no?
Avevi un progetto? Buttati!


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il tuo valore è in te stesso.
> Ma fai una prova, no?
> Avevi un progetto? Buttati!


Mai dire a un depresso buttati!
Comunque il progetto era quello di fare una famiglia. Ma mi sa ho cappellato da qualche parte....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Mai dire a un depresso buttati!
> Comunque il progetto era quello di fare una famiglia. Ma mi sa ho cappellato da qualche parte....


adesso vengo lì a darti quell'amichevole calcio nel culo di cui ti parlavo
Hai un figlio, quella è la tua famiglia, ora E PER ORA.
Quindi... cappellato un par di zebe.
Non hai quello che pensavi/speravi/ti illudevi potesse essere.
Ma quello che hai non lo puoi chiamare altrimenti che FAMIGLIA.
Apprezzalo, pur con tutti i limiti che ha la vostra coppia che comunque rimarrà come coppia genitoriale perchè tu e tua moglie sarete sempre la famiglia del tuo piccolo.
Anche se vi separerete.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2014)

Mi viene tutta una serie di pensieri -ben confusi- quando ti leggo.

Intanto... che ne so, mi sarebbe piaciuto tanto vedermi ed essere una persona coraggiosa, intrepida, una alla Rossella O-hara per intenderci  ma in realtà sono facile allo scoramento, io avrei ceduto Tara e stop, mi sa. Ah, e sarei pure stata fregata sul prezzo 
Mi sarebbe piaciuto essere una di quelle persone che non si arrendono mai, in realtà mi deprimo facilmente. Sono impaziente. Emotiva. Piuttosto fragile sotto molti aspetti.

Nel momento in cui non ho potuto fare altro che riconoscere queste cose allo specchio, potevo buttarmi in un pozzo, sentirmi uno schifo globale e disprezzarmi in eterno per non essere come avrei voluto essere, oppure usare al meglio le mie vere caratteristiche, piuttosto che non usare quelle immaginarie.

Ed è vero che non sono Rossella Ohara, però sono un briciolo più sensibile e gentile di lei 
Mi scoraggio, ma non ho (più) vergogna a chiedere aiuto agli altri, e l'incoraggiamento attorno a me unito alla mia testardaggine di mulo per ora mi sta tirando fuori da un pantano, bene uguale che una indomita pervicacia tutta autoctona. Ho imparato un poco di umiltà. Un poco di pazienza in più. Per dire.

Io, sì, mi appoggio alle altre persone. Da sola, no, non so se ce la farei. Brutto o bello che sia, sono così. E preferisco riconoscerlo e trarne le cose buone piuttosto che puntare a essere chi non sono.

Anche perchè, se già stiamo scomodissimi con abiti fuori taglia, figuriamoci con personalità altrui. Ci stanno malissimo addosso, le personalità altrui. 

Poi, vediamo... che devi fare? Mà, nulla di eclatante. Ma ho presente come la giornata diventa insostenibilmente lunga e faticosa quando, magari, sono con Fra tutto il giorno ma ho urgenza di finire un progetto, magari, e cerco di strappare un minuto qua, 10 minuti là, un pò stressata, un pò insofferente, Fra sente il mio umore e si innervosisce pure lei... un macello. 
Invece la cosa da fare in quelle situazioni è, tirare un bel respirone per calmarsi, e _concentrarsi completamente su quello che sto facendo _con Fra. 
Invece di farlo distrattamente con la testa altrove, sfuggendo, approfittando di ogni scusa per allontanarmi, ascoltando a malapena le cose che mi dice Fra, mettermici di impegno. 
Fra è più felice e contenta, io mi rilasso di più, e alla fine mi diverto, ma sul serio. Non eprchè mi accontento. _Perchè ho cambiato il mio atteggiamento._
E poi, dopo che l'ho messa a letto riesco, serena e soddisfatta di me invece che frustrata e con le lacrime di nervosismo agli occhi, a finire quello che dovevo fare.

Fai pace con te stesso feather. A parte che io non so come sei tu, mi pare che neppure tu abbia una vera conoscenza di te stesso, cmq facci pace. 
Se volevi essere un leader e non ti ci trovi... facci pace. Volevi essere un faro per l'umanità e non lo sei... facci pace.
Ci sono diecimila altri modi per essere una persona da ammirare.
E non scherzo.

E non osare chiedermi quali. E se non capisci perchè ti dico di non osare chiedermi quali, mi arrabbio ancora di più. Pensaci.
Visto che tanto stiamo elencando tutti i tuoi possibili lati negativi, posso aggiungerne uno anche io?  
Un pò snob... pensi che o porti la pace nel mondo e trovi la cura contro il cancro, oppure non sei cool 

Esagero un pò eh 

Te lo stiamo ripetendo tutti...

Il tuo desiderio di una compagna fatta così e colà è il desiderio di uno specchio che ti rimandi l'immagine che sogni di vedere.
ma non vedere quella persona che sognavi di essere non è brutto.
Brutto è ostinarsi a impersonare chi non si è.

E NON è accontentarsi.

Diamine.

NON è accontentarsi. 

Fai pure venire qui Rossella Ohara. Figa quanto vuoi, ha salvato Tara e io no, ma cavolaccio sono certa che in tante altre cose la batto. Come lei batte me.
E in tante cose ti batto, come in tante altre batti tu me.

Diamine feath... guarda che lo capisco.. quante volte ho sognato di essere più come lei, o lei, o lei? Puà, una infinità...

grazie al cielo finalmente ho cambiato strada. 


PS le ferrari fanno schifo. non ci ficchi dentro una spesa che sia degna di questo nome, consumano e inquinano, non ci sta dentro il seggiolino, e si rovinano se le guidi nel traffico.

La panda no, ma una bella berlina? e cacchio.

Snob


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> In base al fatto che dovrei bastare a me stesso e non avere bisogno di conferme esterne.
> Che peraltro, ovviamente, non arrivano.
> Cosa me ne faccio di un IO bisognoso e insicuro? Questa sarebbe la natura che dovrebbe accompagnarmi nella vita?
> E dove vado con questi strumenti spuntati?



Io non basto a me stessa e ho bisogno di conferme esterne.
Non sono una leader, mi piace essere una gregaria preziosa.
Sono bisognosa e insicura.

Giuro. Ma sul serio eh.

AL momento sto crescendo una figlia che dire splendida è dire poco, mi sto tirando fuori da un tre-quattro anni di inferno, sto ricominciando a lavorare con profitto, sto presentando un progetto epr chiedere fondi per le mie ricerche, sto riprendendo il contatto con le mie amicizie trascurate, ho dieci, mille piccoli progettini per migliorare la mia vita, e pure organizzare un pranzo mi sembra un piccolo miracolo, continuo con successo a combattere le mie paure, sono apprezzata da colleghi e amici.

E di cose da fare e migliorare, di me, ne ho infinite altre. E sinceramente, mi aspetto di non finire mai questo processo.

Dai su.

Perchè non riprovi con lo psico? 


PS ammetto che ogni tanto però mi schianto a piangere sul letto gridando che sono uno schifo totale e al di là della redenzione... ma in genere con un bicchiere di l&n passa tutto


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> PS le ferrari fanno schifo. non ci ficchi dentro una spesa che sia degna di questo nome, consumano e inquinano, non ci sta dentro il seggiolino, e si rovinano se le guidi nel traffico.
> 
> La panda no, ma una bella berlina? e cacchio.
> 
> Snob


'azzo avete tutti contro la panda?:incazzato:
è un gran ferro, non capite una mazza di macchine, a parte Quinti.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'azzo avete tutti contro la panda?:incazzato:
> è un gran ferro, non capite una mazza di macchine, a parte Quinti.



Ma che ne so io di macchine... in effetti distinguo a malapena una macchina da un ferro da stiro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma che ne so io di macchine... in effetti distinguo a malapena una macchina da un ferro da stiro...


comunque io d'ora in avanti mi limito a quotare te perchè ad ogni mio post Mon Ami Fitèr dice che si deprime.


@Fitèr, ti piacciono i fiori? Magari parliamo di orchidee...


----------



## lolapal (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'azzo avete tutti contro la panda?:incazzato:
> è un gran ferro, non capite una mazza di macchine, a parte Quinti.


Io c'ho la Panda a metano e mi ci trovo stra bene! :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Mai dire a un depresso buttati!
> Comunque il progetto era quello di fare una famiglia. Ma mi sa ho cappellato da qualche parte....


Sbri ha ragione, Feather... verrei pure io a darti un calcio nel culo, guarda!
Non hai toppato per niente! C'è sempre una linea di demarcazione tra la realtà e l'immaginazione... la vita non è mai come ce la immaginavamo...

Se ti senti depresso, fatti aiutare, te lo dice una (ex) depressa... mai sottovalutare la depressione... se poi lo stai già facendo e mi sono persa questa info, continua a farti aiutare...

:smile:


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non lo so. Forse è vero. Quello che so per certo che l'unico rimorso che ho è il neretto qui sopra.
> Quello è l'unico errore che non riesco a perdonarmi.
> E lei è, paradossalmente, il motivo per qui sono qui, per cui ho questo lavoro e questo bambino.
> Da un errore sono discese una serie di conseguenze che molto hanno di positivo.
> ...


L'errore l'avete fatto in due.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Mai visto uno che si possa permettere una Ferrari andare dal concessionario e dire:
> "no, mi dia quella laggiù, quella a fianco.. più in là..."
> "ma è la panda della segretaria!"
> "ecco si, quella; già che c'è mi dia anche la segretaria insieme. Pago in contanti."
> ...


Io gente che potrebbe avere una Ferrari e invece prende una Panda ne ho conosciuta e mi piaceva molto.
Ovvio che fuor di metafora se una persona può avere un amore travolgente con una persona con la quale può costruire una famiglia non sceglie di stare con una persona che non ama.
Ma tu hai fatto la seconda scelta, non ti ha obbligato nessuno.
Perché l'hai fatta perché hai pensato che la Panda fosse meglio per te e perché la Ferrari hai deciso di non potertela permettere mai. E ora ti lamenti di non essere milionario.
Tu chi conosci che ha tutto?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non basto a me stessa e ho bisogno di conferme esterne.
> Non sono una leader, mi piace essere una gregaria preziosa.
> Sono bisognosa e insicura.
> 
> ...


Quanto sei bella!
Però ti è costato lacrime e sangue arrivare fin qui, mi pare.
Anche Feather deve sudare e piangere e dissanguarsi ancora per un po'.


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Io non basto a me stessa e ho bisogno di conferme esterne.
> Non sono una leader, mi piace essere una gregaria preziosa.
> Sono bisognosa e insicura.
> *
> ...


Il neretto è anche mio.

Stessa cosa, identica.

Ma poi alla fine, questa filosofia del vincente a tutti i costi, del duro e cazzuto che deve bastare a se stesso... non è un po' triste?
Io basto a me stessa nella misura in cui riesco a tessere intorno a me una rete di legami affettivi che danno un senso alla mia vita, che vanno dai figli al mio compagno passando per genitori, amici e colleghi. Se bastare a sé stessi vuol dire avere la sensazione di non aver bisogno di niente e nessuno, io preferisco essere insicura e bisognosa.


----------



## feather (11 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu chi conosci che ha tutto?


Nessuno. Ma conosco un sacco di gente, la stragrande maggioranza della popolazione mondiale che ha molto meno di me. In termini culturali, economici, sanitari, ecc...
E quindi? Devo apprezzare quello che ho e non scassare, ho capito. Se ci riuscissi lo farei volentieri. Credi che se potessi scegliere non vorrei essere innamorato di mia moglie e godermi la quasi perfetta vita?


----------



## feather (11 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non basto a me stessa e ho bisogno di conferme esterne.
> Non sono una leader, mi piace essere una gregaria preziosa.
> Sono bisognosa e insicura.


Ti rispondo con le parole di Sbri: appoggiarsi agli altri è pericoloso, perché quando loro si spostano tu cadi a terra..
E si spostano sempre.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

non ti vedo così, che hai bisogno di conferme. 

Essere innamorati, non è una cosa che si può fare a comando. 
Credo, che a riguardo, tu ben poco possa fare. 
Ma ti chiedo ugualmente. Se tua moglie iniziasse a cambiare ...
Potresti immaginarti, di stare meglio accanto a lei? 
Se si ... in cosa esattamente? ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (11 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se bastare a sé stessi vuol dire avere la sensazione di non aver bisogno di niente e nessuno, io preferisco essere insicura e bisognosa.


Ecco, io la penso esattamente all'opposto di te. Ma proprio l'esatto contrario.
Ogni volta che mi sono aperto con qualcuno, questo è andato via. Magari è ora di cambiare strategia no?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ti rispondo con le parole di Sbri: appoggiarsi agli altri è pericoloso, perché quando loro si spostano tu cadi a terra..
> E si spostano sempre.



Magari invece di appoggiarcisi sopra con tutto il mio peso li prendo a braccetto.
E quando si spostano inciampo un pò ma vado avanti.
E intanto, quando inciampo chi mi sta accanto è il braccio che mi aiuta a tirarmi su.

C'è modo e modo di appoggiarsi feather...


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

sul fatto di bastare a se stessi ... 

dipende tanto, di che natura si è ... e cosa s'intende esattamente. 
L'essere umano è un animale sociale. Ha bisogno d'interagire ecc. 
La domanda è, se mai, in che modo e fine ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, io la penso esattamente all'opposto di te. Ma proprio l'esatto contrario.
> Ogni volta che mi sono aperto con qualcuno, questo è andato via. Magari è ora di cambiare strategia no?



Vorresti sentire di non avere bisogno di niente e di nessuno?
A parte una famiglia e una compagna come dici tu immagino...
O hai semplicemente paura di essere respinto, che la gente "se ne vada"?

Diamine, altro esempio personale. 

A un certo punto della mia carriera emotiva, ero una robetta insignificante e bisognosa di amore, un buco nero di bisogni, un cane guaiolante pronto a seguire chiunque mi desse una carezza.
Una roba che si percepiva lontano un miglio. E infatti attiravo solo e soltanto la gente di un certo tipo, che veniva, mi usava per una sera o due, e se ne andava, talvolta senza neppure salutarmi 

Le cose sono cambiate quando io sono cambiata. 
Ammetto, grazie soprattutto alla frequentazione di amiche all'università, le mie prime amiche.
Però ci ho messo anni.

E no, non è che loro hanno tirato fuori di me questo o quest'altro.
No. E' stato un mix di... smettere di pensare solo alla mia situazione, essere felice di stare in compagnia, vedere l'esempio di donne in gamba, scoprire che potevo essere una persona utile anche io, in gamba anche io. Ridere.

Le mie amiche le sento una volta ogni morte di papa adesso. Ognuna con la sua vita, ognuna in un posto diverso. Però le sento come il mio centro di gravità... quando sono dall'altra parte del mondo, è bello sapere che ci sono, tengono il mondo in equilibrio e mi impediscono di cascare a testa in giù.

Ah, e una amica una volta mi ha tradito, un tradimento orribile ed enorme.
E non sono crollata. 
Ci siamo strette le une con le altre e il mondo non è caduto in testa.


----------



## Sole (11 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, io la penso esattamente all'opposto di te. Ma proprio l'esatto contrario.
> Ogni volta che mi sono aperto con qualcuno, questo è andato via. Magari è ora di cambiare strategia no?


Forse perché anziché aprirti a uno scambio reciproco hai usato l'altro in modo strumentale? Come stampella?

Attenzione: ammettere di aver bisogno di legami affettivi non vuol dire essere dipendenti dagli altri e dai loro umori.

Io la scorsa settimana ero al lavoro, in un momento così no che mi si leggeva in faccia. Una collega, con cui ho molte affinità, mi ha fatto restare con lei a parlare per due ore (il mio orario era finito): mi ha ascoltato, accudito...è stata quella che in psicologia viene chiamata 'carezza'.
Ed è così per me: ogni volta che ho dei problemi o sono giù c'è sempre qualcuno che mi sa accarezzare. Forse perché io per prima voglio esserci per gli altri e do valore al rapporto con loro, al di là del mio bisogno.

Può essere che tu sia particolarmente sfortunato? Non credo. Hai usato la parola strategia: molto asettica, arida. La dice lunga su come fino ad ora hai concepito il tuo rapporto con gli altri.
Io ti consiglio di abolirla proprio la parola strategia. Non è così che si vivono rapporti autentici. Le strategie non servono a un belino.
Servono amore, affetto, cura, dedizione e fiducia nel prossimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vorresti sentire di non avere bisogno di niente e di nessuno?
> A parte una famiglia e una compagna come dici tu immagino...
> O hai semplicemente paura di essere respinto, che la gente "se ne vada"?
> 
> ...


quoto.
@Fitèr, per le orchidee ci sono sempre:smile:, il resto lo lascio fare a Nau.:smile:


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, io la penso esattamente all'opposto di te. Ma proprio l'esatto contrario.
> *Ogni volta che mi sono aperto con qualcuno, questo è andato via. Magari è ora di cambiare strategia no?*


Sì.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Nessuno. Ma conosco un sacco di gente, la stragrande maggioranza della popolazione mondiale che ha molto meno di me. In termini culturali, economici, sanitari, ecc...
> E quindi? Devo apprezzare quello che ho e non scassare, ho capito. Se ci riuscissi lo farei volentieri. Credi che se potessi scegliere non vorrei essere innamorato di mia moglie e godermi la quasi perfetta vita?


Tu mi "traduci" sempre così.
Io sono però ripetitiva, lo so 
Non intendo che non devi scassare ma che, poiché tutto non si può avere, è necessario decidere cosa è davvero per noi l'essenziale e se c'è, accettare il fatto che manchino cose anche importanti, se invece ci manca l'essenziale, e il molto che si ha non compensa questa mancanza, si deve lasciare per cercare l'essenziale.
Se di fronte a questa prospettiva ci si rende conto che l'essenziale non è garantito di trovarlo, si ringrazia il cielo del molto che si ha.
Non è che quelli che ti leggono o che incroci per strada abbiano quell'essenziale lì. Pensi che chi non l'ha non lo vorrebbe?
Però è vero che io sono invidiata perché godo del molto (poco?) che ho.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vorresti sentire di non avere bisogno di niente e di nessuno?
> A parte una famiglia e una compagna come dici tu immagino...
> O hai semplicemente paura di essere respinto, che la gente "se ne vada"?
> 
> ...


Quando scrivi cose così mi stupisco ogni volta.
Non riesco a credere che una donna come te, intelligente, sensibile, forte, magnifica possa avere periodi in cui si regalava per poco o niente.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando scrivi cose così mi stupisco ogni volta.
> Non riesco a credere che una donna come te, intelligente, sensibile, forte, magnifica possa avere periodi in cui si regalava per poco o niente.


Hahahahahahah!!!

Mi piglio l'intelligente (spero), il sensibile, ma ahimè ti lascio il forte e magnifica 

(sono molto testarda però, e orgogliosa, qualche volta si confonde con la forza :sonar


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando scrivi cose così mi stupisco ogni volta.
> Non riesco a credere che una donna come te, intelligente, sensibile, forte, magnifica possa avere periodi in cui si regalava per poco o niente.


Semplice
perchè anche lei, che io conosco abbastanza bene,
non è solo una cosa o un'altra
ma un mucchio di cose assieme

ed è tipico delle persone ricche...

Lei comunque non si regala...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahahahah!!!
> 
> Mi piglio l'intelligente (spero), il sensibile, ma ahimè ti lascio il forte e magnifica
> 
> (sono molto testarda però, e orgogliosa, qualche volta si confonde con la forza :sonar


Tu comunque non ti regali.
Su sta cosa sono categorico.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu comunque non ti regali.
> Su sta cosa sono categorico.




Categorizza quanto vuoi, ma l'ho fatto, svariate volte. Altri tempi (spero :mrgreen, ma è successo eccome.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahahahah!!!
> 
> Mi piglio l'intelligente (spero), il sensibile, ma ahimè ti lascio il forte e magnifica
> 
> (sono molto testarda però, e orgogliosa, qualche volta si confonde con la forza :sonar




Ciao 

sei molto bella. E nei miei occhi, sei forte. 
L'essere forti ha tante di quelle sfumature,
e una è sicuramente tua ... già solo l'essere
testardi è segno di una che non molla ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Categorizza quanto vuoi, ma l'ho fatto, svariate volte. Altri tempi (spero :mrgreen, ma è successo eccome.


Spiego meglio...
Tu sei una che si dona.

Magari nei momenti peggiori ti sei svenduta...
Ma regalata mai...

Rifletti bene sull'enorme differenza tra i termini donarsi e regalare...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spiego meglio...
> Tu sei una che si dona.
> 
> Magari nei momenti peggiori ti sei svenduta...
> ...


piuttosto mi sfugge la differenza tra regalarsi e svendersi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> piuttosto mi sfugge la differenza tra regalarsi e svendersi.


quando svendi dai via qualcosa ad un prezzo inferiore al suo valore, quindi sminuisci il valore di ciò che svendi. Se lo regali no, perchè la regalìa è un tributo. Il dono invece è un'offerta in pegno.


----------



## zanna (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando svendi dai via qualcosa ad un prezzo inferiore al suo valore, quindi sminuisci il valore di ciò che svendi. Se lo regali no, perchè la regalìa è un tributo. Il dono invece è un'offerta in pegno.


Santi numi


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando svendi dai via qualcosa ad un prezzo inferiore al suo valore, quindi sminuisci il valore di ciò che svendi. Se lo regali no, perchè la regalìa è un tributo. Il dono invece è un'offerta in pegno.


Bo forse allora ero in saldo. Svendita totale cambio magazzini!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Santi numi


che c'è lupacchiotto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bo forse allora ero in saldo. Svendita totale cambio magazzini!


non lo fare più, perchè ha ragione Conte. Anzi... tieni i prezzi alti, così si alza il target, che te lo meriti.


----------



## zanna (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che c'è lupacchiotto?


Nulla è che ho dovuto rileggere 5 volte ... la vecchiaia oramai incombe


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2014)

Madonnamia
ma perché c'è la necessità di confondere ...

un semplice si ma ora è passato e
fai di essere sempre in salita ... Mi fido di te ...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non lo fare più, perchè ha ragione Conte. Anzi... tieni i prezzi alti, così si alza il target, che te lo meriti.


Il prezzo e' il risultato dell'incontro tra la domanda e l'offerta...

cosi' se rischia solo de tene' la merce sullo scaffale...:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (13 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Madonnamia
> ma perché c'è la necessità di confondere ...
> 
> un semplice si ma ora è passato e
> fai di essere sempre in salita ... Mi fido di te ...


hai montato i pezzi al contrario :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Madonnamia
> ma perché c'è la necessità di confondere ...
> 
> un semplice si ma ora è passato e
> fai di essere sempre in salita ... Mi fido di te ...


curiosity...senti maaaaaaa....

prima de vederte cor conte dell'ostrega, di quanti biscottini "speciali" dei tuoi, necessiti?...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il prezzo e' il risultato dell'incontro tra la domanda e l'offerta...
> 
> cosi' se rischia solo de tene' la merce sullo scaffale...:mrgreen:


Stè, dipende dall'articolo. A volte di compratore ne basta uno.
Ma poi 'sta metafora è brutta, m'ha già stufato e Nau merita ben di meglio.
Merita tutto il meglio, secondo me.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> hai montato i pezzi al contrario :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


piu i meno
ma se monto al contrario:mrgreen: e piace a me 
non sopporto chi mi dice che fa schifo ...


incapibile lo so:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> curiosity...senti maaaaaaa....
> 
> prima de vederte cor conte dell'ostrega, di quanti biscottini "speciali" dei tuoi, necessiti?...



Prima nessuno...
durante ...ne rosicchiai parecchi...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stè, dipende dall'articolo. A volte di compratore ne basta uno.
> Ma poi 'sta metafora è brutta, m'ha già stufato e Nau merita ben di meglio.
> Merita tutto il meglio, secondo me.


vabbe' me fido...

spargiamo la voce...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Prima nessuno...
> durante ...ne rosicchiai parecchi...


che stomaco...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (13 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> piu i meno
> ma se monto al contrario:mrgreen: e piace a me
> non sopporto chi mi dice che fa schifo ...
> 
> ...


Mica ho detto che fa schifo ... la mia era solo una constatazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bo forse allora ero in saldo. Svendita totale cambio magazzini!


Allora avevo capito bene.
Conferma che sei meravigliosa. Resto stupita di alcune tue scelte.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora avevo capito bene.
> Conferma che sei meravigliosa. Resto stupita di alcune tue scelte.


Cosa avevi capito bene? Non capisco io


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cosa avevi capito bene? Non capisco io


Che hai passato periodi in cui non ti davi il valore che hai, non per libertà ma per confusione-depressione.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che hai passato periodi in cui non ti davi il valore che hai, non per libertà ma per confusione-depressione.


Bè sí, ma ciò che cambia tra allora e adesso è che andavo a letto con chiunque me lo chiedesse, perchè elemosinavo anche la più piccola carezza e mi andava persino bene scambiarla col sesso.

adesso la mia morale e abitudini sessuali non sono diverse, solo che vado a letto con qualcuno solo se mi ispira, e lo faccio perchè mi piace.

in effetti dato che non è un bisogno ma un piacere sono meno promiscua di un tempo. Oltretutto non ho proprio il modo di dedicarmici con la vita che faccio 
e poi mica tutti mi vogliono eh.

guarda io adoro i complimenti, e mi piace un sacco se qualcuno pensa bene di me, ma altrettanto odio che lo si faccia perchè mi si pensa diversa da quel che sono

sono una di quelle che non si fa problemi ad andare a letto con uno il giorno stesso che lo conosce, e con un altro il giorno dopo -ammetto ch enon capita spesso peró - flirto e mi piace essere desiderata, sono un pó esibizionista e spudorata, parlo volentieri di sesso e di particolari intimi del mio compagno. Gli uomini sposati che non si fanno problemi a tradire non sono un tabù.

mi fa davvero piacerissimo che tu mi apprezzi, ma non mi piace "ingannare" nessuno, io sono fatta proprio cosī...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè sí, ma ciò che cambia tra allora e adesso è che andavo a letto con chiunque me lo chiedesse, perchè elemosinavo anche la più piccola carezza e mi andava persino bene scambiarla col sesso.
> 
> adesso la mia morale e abitudini sessuali non sono diverse, solo che vado a letto con qualcuno solo se mi ispira, e lo faccio perchè mi piace.
> 
> ...


Io non davo un giudizio morale, trovavo brutto far sesso (ma anche cucinare un budino) per ottenere affetto e apprezzamenti che meriti.
Se trovi ogni giorno qualcuno che ti piace e fai sesso perché ti va dico solo "beata te!"
Ti auguro solo di trovare uomini che oltre a piacerti siano di valore e che ti diano il valore che hai. :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non davo un giudizio morale, trovavo brutto far sesso (ma anche cucinare un budino) per ottenere affetto e apprezzamenti che meriti.
> Se trovi ogni giorno qualcuno che ti piace e fai sesso perché ti va dico solo "beata te!"
> Ti auguro solo di trovare uomini che oltre a piacerti siano di valore e che ti diano il valore che hai. :up:



Ma siamo d'accordo è estremamente brutto vendersi. In effetti ero proprio una prostituta anche se non per soldi.

e dico anche io "magari" trovassi uomini che mi piacciono e cui io piaccia ogni giorno! 
in effetti non succede spesso ormai


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma siamo d'accordo è estremamente brutto vendersi. In effetti ero proprio una prostituta anche se non per soldi.
> 
> e dico anche io "magari" trovassi uomini che mi piacciono e cui io piaccia ogni giorno!
> in effetti non succede spesso ormai


Mi conforti


----------

